# CONNECTIONS 4 #84



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Should have gone to Specsavers. xxx????????


Funny you should say that, that's where I worked until I retired!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Funny you should say that, that's where I worked until I retired!!


I am getting quite worried the way our minds seem to be joined. xxx :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just enough gardening to clear your conscience?!!! Sounds just like me!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxxxxxxx


I have one big boy tomato plant in a pot and something ate 3 green tomatoes so I brought it in and it's on my dining room table with 4 tiny green tomatoes...my 4H project. Tonight there was a big female deer down the road but none on my lawn. The candidates for president are debating on tv tonight. I'm taping it so I can skip thru. I started a winter cap and can't find the brown variegated yarn which I just bought for my sweater. I'm finishing son's afghan and want to make his friend's new born a sweater...baby due the 22nd. I saw a baby quilt with a fox and I would like to do it for the nice woman yat our knit group who has a grand baby with a fox theme nursery. Our paster said "The road to hell is paved with good intentions". I went to my knit group, did some pick up from the storage unit and met a friend for pizza. I'm too pooped to anything more.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha! I'm guessing you've already tried asking her how you can help? If she's difficult to talk to at the moment, you could be really old fashioned and write her a little note and post it? xxxx


Would she accept a casserole or such for a meal she wouldn't need to prepare?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Completely agree with you Judi but I can't resist a comment when a spell check or typo is funny!! xxx


Ellen DeGenerus had funny spell check pieces on her tv show last week. When we taught reading with spelling the way a word sounded I got use to the children spelling as a word sounded to them. Not 'kat" looks right, I need to concentrate or 'mespulelng' seems right


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I hit the m when trying to hit the space between the words so it comes out one big alphabet word with m between the parts.
Do any of you knit with plastic bag strips for yarn? A lady in my group makes tote bags using plastic bag strips.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> I am getting quite worried the way our minds seem to be joined. xxx :sm12: :sm12:


I bet your both Vulcans!..... :sm17:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I rarely log out of KP, or anything else; unless the programme is to do with finance, medical, legal or personal information, anything associated with those subjects is logged out of; but if you stay logged in too often when you are using your phone data, you might find that you will use all of the data, without realising! ????????


If she is at home and has her wifi on it will us that instead of data!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jollypolly said:


> I have one big boy tomato plant in a pot and something ate 3 green tomatoes so I brought it in and it's on my dining room table with 4 tiny green tomatoes...my 4H project. Tonight there was a big female deer down the road but none on my lawn. The candidates for president are debating on tv tonight. I'm taping it so I can skip thru. I started a winter cap and can't find the brown variegated yarn which I just bought for my sweater. I'm finishing son's afghan and want to make his friend's new born a sweater...baby due the 22nd. I saw a baby quilt with a fox and I would like to do it for the nice woman yat our knit group who has a grand baby with a fox theme nursery. Our paster said "The road to hell is paved with good intentions". I went to my knit group, did some pick up from the storage unit and met a friend for pizza. I'm too pooped to anything more.


My intuition tells me it was one of those sweet little deer that got your 3 tomatoes Jolly! Those big as horse's Elk of mine get in the garden and empty out my compost bin. Don't eat anything, just pull it all out and drop it on the ground!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have thought of using plarn (plastic yarn) to make shopping bags. Then people said the original bags are now biodegradable. If you knit with them they may degrade into powder.
I typed biodegradeable the way it sounds and let spell check help me. 


jollypolly said:


> I hit the m when trying to hit the space between the words so it comes out one big alphabet word with m between the parts.
> Do any of you knit with plastic bag strips for yarn? A lady in my group makes tote bags using plastic bag strips.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello, I have a question for you all, I had to order some more yarn for Michael's monkey blanket and I got it yesterday and wouldn't you know it is not the same dye lot, I really hate when company's change dye lots they should know how to make that color and not veer from it, anyway the question is how can I integrate them so it isn't noticeable one is a brighter yellow than the other?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Some people have luck with starting about 10 rows before the old yarn runs out. Then knit one row with the new skein, knit one row with old skein. Switching back and forth for several rows should blend the colors together.


binkbrice said:


> Hello, I have a question for you all, I had to order some more yarn for Michael's monkey blanket and I got it yesterday and wouldn't you know it is not the same dye lot, I really hate when company's change dye lots they should know how to make that color and not veer from it, anyway the question is how can I integrate them so it isn't noticeable one is a brighter yellow than the other?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have one big boy tomato plant in a pot and something ate 3 green tomatoes so I brought it in and it's on my dining room table with 4 tiny green tomatoes...my 4H project. Tonight there was a big female deer down the road but none on my lawn. The candidates for president are debating on tv tonight. I'm taping it so I can skip thru. I started a winter cap and can't find the brown variegated yarn which I just bought for my sweater. I'm finishing son's afghan and want to make his friend's new born a sweater...baby due the 22nd. I saw a baby quilt with a fox and I would like to do it for the nice woman yat our knit group who has a grand baby with a fox theme nursery. Our paster said "The road to hell is paved with good intentions". I went to my knit group, did somepick up from the storage unit and met a friend for pizza. I'm too pooped to anything more.


I'd record the debate and then skip the whole thing, it'll only depress you!! ???? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a grey London, out with Jill today, we're doing a coach trip round the villages of Essex, there are some pretty ones I believe and there should be some nice autumn colours!! Hope the weather holds! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey London, out with Jill today, we're doing a coach trip round the villages of Essex, there are some pretty ones I believe and there should be some nice autumn colours!! Hope the weather holds! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxx


Hope your both having a wonderful time and that your not to chilled ????

I wore headphones and listened to music during the whole thing !! It's terrible, I don't want either one of them to be president !!!! ????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

An early good morning from a grey Surrey. I am off to take part in a mosaic workshop. Catch you later. Xxxs


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Some people have luck with starting about 10 rows before the old yarn runs out. Then knit one row with the new skein, knit one row with old skein. Switching back and forth for several rows should blend the colors together.


That's what I was gonna say. ..
Sort of ... I was just gonna say make it stripey lol ☺


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> An early good morning from a grey Surrey. I am off to take part in a mosaic workshop. Catch you later. Xxxs


Sounds like fun , hope we get to see pics of that for sure !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> If she is at home and has her wifi on it will us that instead of data!


What she said. ..
And I rarely leave home anymore so it goes a long way lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Okay is only 3:am here and I've stayed up watching television with DH so now that he is snoring I will put on my monster mask. .. ( thank you saxy, I love calling it that ????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Love you goodbye 
XOXOXOXO ????

ALRIGHT I CAN'T RESIST SHOWING YOU ALL


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a dull Wales, nothing happening here as per usual, enjoy your day out June, show us your mosaics Purple and everyone else just enjoy. xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

linkan said:


> Love you goodbye
> XOXOXOXO Ã°ÂÂÂ
> 
> ALRIGHT I CAN'T RESIST SHOWING YOU ALL


It's a tree with falling leaves ... 
It kind of makes all the feathers look like all the seasons as well as each one having a second special meaning even the tree. . . Because she and I painted our trees together. . .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Would she accept a casserole or such for a meal she wouldn't need to prepare?


I've considered that , she is diabetic so I would have to Google a recipe for one. I called her yesterday and just called her out and asked her point blank will she go this Friday and she said yes ... it's a start and I'll take it !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I hit the m when trying to hit the space between the words so it comes out one big alphabet word with m between the parts.
> Do any of you knit with plastic bag strips for yarn? A lady in my group makes tote bags using plastic bag strips.


One of our ladies uses her plastics to crochet mats for the red cross. .. they get sent to refuge camps because they make a good waterproof mattress.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have thought of using plarn (plastic yarn) to make shopping bags. Then people said the original bags are now biodegradable. If you knit with them they may degrade into powder.
> I typed biodegradeable the way it sounds and let spell check help me.


Me thinks you would get alot of use out of them before they would turn to dust though. 
I love the thought of re- using things, of creating something from what some might consider trash. ..

How many of us buy totes for storing our sewing and crafting supplies? All. ...
I use the zippered bags that sheets and pillow cases come in , and the big buckets that we buy our ice cream in makes a wonderful box for ribbons and odds and ends. Don't get me wrong I buy totes and bags and pretty pretty accessories too lol. ... but I still like to recycle where I can. :sm24:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What an ugly, unappealing man! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Hideous right !!!????????????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Looks just like my DH!! ( I can dream)


The line for that dream is over here ????lol !! ???? just kidding , my Hon Hon is fine to me ????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EST and 13'c (55'F) and raining. My laptop is being weird. There are yellow spots randomly on the screen.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Me thinks you would get alot of use out of them before they would turn to dust though.
> I love the thought of re- using things, of creating something from what some might consider trash. ..
> 
> How many of us buy totes for storing our sewing and crafting supplies? All. ...
> I use the zippered bags that sheets and pillow cases come in , and the big buckets that we buy our ice cream in makes a wonderful box for ribbons and odds and ends. Don't get me wrong I buy totes and bags and pretty pretty accessories too lol. ... but I still like to recycle where I can. :sm24:


I love the polyester shopping bags made from recycled plastics. I have lots of black ones from one of our local store. I use them until they wear through. I'd like to make a jacket from them. It would be a black rain slicker.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> It's a tree with falling leaves ...
> It kind of makes all the feathers look like all the seasons as well as each one having a second special meaning even the tree. . . Because she and I painted our trees together. . .


Beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hope your both having a wonderful time and that your not to chilled ????
> 
> I wore headphones and listened to music during the whole thing !! It's terrible, I don't want either one of them to be president !!!! ????


Too bad write-in votes are thrown out as "spoiled".


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey London, out with Jill today, we're doing a coach trip round the villages of Essex, there are some pretty ones I believe and there should be some nice autumn colours!! Hope the weather holds! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxx


Have fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Some people have luck with starting about 10 rows before the old yarn runs out. Then knit one row with the new skein, knit one row with old skein. Switching back and forth for several rows should blend the colors together.


I tried that with two balls that I had and the stripes were too noticeable. If the yarns are not too bulky, I've also alternated stitches in a row. That blended them better with the two balls that I had.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have thought of using plarn (plastic yarn) to make shopping bags. Then people said the original bags are now biodegradable. If you knit with them they may degrade into powder.
> I typed biodegradeable the way it sounds and let spell check help me.


What about cutting up garbage bags. The cheaper ones aren't biodegradable yet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> My intuition tells me it was one of those sweet little deer that got your 3 tomatoes Jolly! Those big as horse's Elk of mine get in the garden and empty out my compost bin. Don't eat anything, just pull it all out and drop it on the ground!


I have a family of racoons that get into my compost bin. They can even take the lid off when I've got is weighed down with construction bricks.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I just saw these on Facebook & had to put them on, made me laugh. Xx


Those flying witches are all over town. That's the first time I've seen one with knitting. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day,.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Enjoy your day. I envy you the autumn colors. Seems we were too warm this August and September that most of our leaves just turned brown and blew away. Sigh.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey London, out with Jill today, we're doing a coach trip round the villages of Essex, there are some pretty ones I believe and there should be some nice autumn colours!! Hope the weather holds! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I am getting quite worried the way our minds seem to be joined. xxx :sm12: :sm12:


you'd better stop worrying as, believe me, it gets worse the more you get to know us!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Have fun. Remember to share what your learned.


PurpleFi said:


> An early good morning from a grey Surrey. I am off to take part in a mosaic workshop. Catch you later. Xxxs


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Wonderful idea. Would love to see the entire project if you are so inclined to share it.


linkan said:


> It's a tree with falling leaves ...
> It kind of makes all the feathers look like all the seasons as well as each one having a second special meaning even the tree. . . Because she and I painted our trees together. . .


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree with you about recycling. I try to reuse anything I can so I do not have to put it in the recycling bin. The few plastic bags I get I reuse for garbage can liners. Yesterday I told the clerk not to double bag. I also took a loaf of bread out of it's separate bag and put it in the eggs. I use my knit bags for shopping most of the time.


linkan said:


> Me thinks you would get alot of use out of them before they would turn to dust though.
> I love the thought of re- using things, of creating something from what some might consider tr
> How many of us buy totes for storing our sewing and crafting supplies? All. ...
> I use the zippered bags that sheets and pillow cases come in , and the big buckets that we buy our ice cream in makes a wonderful box for ribbons and odds and ends. Don't get me wrong I buy totes and bags and pretty pretty accessories too lol. ... but I still like to recycle where I can. :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for a new, to me, idea.


nitz8catz said:


> I tried that with two balls that I had and the stripes were too noticeable. If the yarns are not too bulky, I've also alternated stitches in a row. That blended them better with the two balls that I had.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Some people have luck with starting about 10 rows before the old yarn runs out. Then knit one row with the new skein, knit one row with old skein. Switching back and forth for several rows should blend the colors together.


or two rows so you don't have lots of tail ends.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hope your both having a wonderful time and that your not to chilled ????
> 
> I wore headphones and listened to music during the whole thing !! It's terrible, I don't want either one of them to be president !!!! ????


You are a democracy: Can't you get together nd have a rebellion - everyone write 'none of the above'.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay is only 3:am here and I've stayed up watching television with DH so now that he is snoring I will put on my monster mask. .. ( thank you saxy, I love calling it that ????????


and everyone knows what I'm talking about!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Me thinks you would get alot of use out of them before they would turn to dust though.
> I love the thought of re- using things, of creating something from what some might consider trash. ..
> 
> How many of us buy totes for storing our sewing and crafting supplies? All. ...
> I use the zippered bags that sheets and pillow cases come in , and the big buckets that we buy our ice cream in makes a wonderful box for ribbons and odds and ends. Don't get me wrong I buy totes and bags and pretty pretty accessories too lol. ... but I still like to recycle where I can. :sm24:


the bags disintegrate within about 6 months sometimes. Very annoying as they simply make a mess.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

the sun is shining but I'm indoors working. I got up VERY late today. 
We are off to the theatre again tonight, here in Worthing; a play called 'Rehearsal for Murder'. Should be fun.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've just arranged to cover in the Poppy Shop tomorrow, from 10.00 to 16.00 hours.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesting thinking of rehearsal for a murder as fun. I hope you have a grand time and enjoy the theater.


SaxonLady said:


> the sun is shining but I'm indoors working. I got up VERY late today.
> We are off to the theatre again tonight, here in Worthing; a play called 'Rehearsal for Murder'. Should be fun.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Interesting thinking of rehearsal for a murder as fun. I hope you have a grand time and enjoy the theater.


That does make me sound bad, doesn't it! I just think it should be a light-hearted play. I actually like murder mysteries, but it's the working things out I enjoy. I don't approve of actual murder..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey London, out with Jill today, we're doing a coach trip round the villages of Essex, there are some pretty ones I believe and there should be some nice autumn colours!! Hope the weather holds! Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxx


That sounds like a fun outing. Not sure just what I'm doing today. It's raining now, so no walk this morning. Mr. Richard will undoubtedly have something for me to help him with. Have been managing to work on my projects. Have two finished that are just waiting to be blocked and another one close to being finished. Progress is being made on my WIPs. Will try to enjoy the day whatever it brings. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> It's a tree with falling leaves ...
> It kind of makes all the feathers look like all the seasons as well as each one having a second special meaning even the tree. . . Because she and I painted our trees together. . .


It's beautiful, Angela. :sm24:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Angela. :sm24:


Thanks everyone for all the comments on the bag .. food for the soul ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've considered that , she is diabetic so I would have to Google a recipe for one. I called her yesterday and just called her out and asked her point blank will she go this Friday and she said yes ... it's a start and I'll take it !


Excellent!! :sm24: xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Wonderful idea. Would love to see the entire project if you are so inclined to share it.


Absolutely, it's just a Canvas bag ,, the image came pre printed on both sides.
I only intend to do the one side, but when I got started I kind of wanted to see where I could go with it. ... so I'm just playing around doing whatever pops in my head lol. ... I'm having fun though DH had to make me take breaks, I hey caught up and time goes whooshing by ...... and then I notice the pain, but we all have pain so I just deal and move on ever forward ????????????????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Okay is only 3:am here and I've stayed up watching television with DH so now that he is snoring I will put on my monster mask. .. ( thank you saxy, I love calling it that ????????


Can't tell you the names I call mine, I don't like it, but I know I'm better for it. Glad I'm not the only one who stays up late.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Excellent!! :sm24: xxx


Yes but she did say she wants to discuss not coming add often. ...her DH was just diagnosed with alzhiemers . So I told her you can't cut the heart, the glue, out of the group maybe we could meet you at home. ..we have done it before when it wad to cold for her to get out. . She said maybe so that's a start. ...like I said , I'll take it. ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Can't tell you the names I call mine, I don't like it, but I know I'm better for it. Glad I'm not the only one who stays up late.


What don't you like? 
I had over 96 episodes a minute. ...don't quote me on that , I know it was over 90 lol
I had bouts of insomnia because I couldn't breathe in or out effectively. Now I have maybe 1 occurrence per minute. 
I use to hallucinate it was so bad. 
I started with a full face mask but now that I use the nasal pillows I wouldn't be able to stand using the mask again. 
Mine is a bi pap blowing two different levels of air so I can exhale.

Now I can't wait to go to bed and actually sleep. .. it was like starving to death and just before dying getting the best meal ever.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Okay that analogy was not the best and I feel like I came off preachy...I'm sorry , totally not my intent. 
I simply asked because maybe we can make it more pleasant for you somehow


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You are a democracy: Can't you get together nd have a rebellion - everyone write 'none of the above'.


If only it were that easy. ????
We could always refuse to vote, but there are those who have drunk the kool aide on both sides and they just have to win by one ????????????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> If only it were that easy. ????
> We could always refuse to vote, but there are those who have drunk the kool aide on both sides and they just have to win by one ????????????


They don't win by our votes anyway it is the electoral votes that count and they dont vote the way the popular vote goes I told DH the way to solve that is to vote them out the next election and maybe they will get the message!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I've just arranged to cover in the Poppy Shop tomorrow, from 10.00 to 16.00 hours.


Have fun, if I lived near you I would help too.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> What don't you like?
> I had over 96 episodes a minute. ...don't quote me on that , I know it was over 90 lol
> I had bouts of insomnia because I couldn't breathe in or out effectively. Now I have maybe 1 occurrence per minute.
> I use to hallucinate it was so bad.
> ...


I have a mask that covers my nose & mouth, I have sleep apnea, don't know what my numbers are. I do feel so much better when I use it. Didn't have it on last nght & feel exhausted tonight & I have to go out. I will wear it tonight, I promise. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Okay that analogy was not the best and I feel like I came off preachy...I'm sorry , totally not my intent.
> I simply asked because maybe we can make it more pleasant for you somehow


I just read this after replying to your previous post. Bless you for being so kind. As I just said I promise to have it on tonight. I'm very good at not practising what I preach!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening all. Been working this morning. This afternoon I went to the knitting group. The lady who runs it was away & I seemed to be in great demand at helping, which I am always happy to do. We actually really had fun, we were like naughty schoolgirls with the teacher away. Now off to my choir, but I am so tired. Lots of practising tonight as we have a few charity things coming up in the next few weeks. Have a good rest of the day. Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

You may remember that I was making a midwife well here she is with some of her friends, I can't see my Ethel though!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have fun, if I lived near you I would help too.


Me too!! Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Here's my very deformed Ethel the midwife, my DD's friend is worried I have made what she will look like.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. Been working this morning. This afternoon I went to the knitting group. The lady who runs it was away & I seemed to be in great demand at helping, which I am always happy to do. We actually really had fun, we were like naughty schoolgirls with the teacher away. Now off to my choir, but I am so tired. Lots of practising tonight as we have a few charity things coming up in the next few weeks. Have a good rest of the day. Xxxx


That sounds like a lot of fun. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You may remember that I was making a midwife well here she is with some of her friends, I can't see my Ethel though!


Wow! Those all look great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Here's my very deformed Ethel the midwife, my DD's friend is worried I have made what she will look like.


I think she's wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Here's my very deformed Ethel the midwife, my DD's friend is worried I have made what she will look like.


She is wonderful!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We have been busy cleaning out the kitchen so DH can put the floor down and replace some of the kitchen cabinets with ones we bought a couple of months ago, give me strength to get through this DH is trying to change everything......uuuurgh....!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That is sad news. I was looking forward to finally meeting.


Yeah, so was I, but most of you know what my voice {aka accent}; but it would have been great to see all of you in person!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Yes definitely whew ! ???? The movie was actually good too , I mean... when you watch it the third time there is actually a story???????? ! ! Teeheehee ????


I'm so glad you finally got to see the story-line! hahahah


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I just read this after replying to your previous post. Bless you for being so kind. As I just said I promise to have it on tonight. I'm very good at not practising what I preach!!!!


That is what I have also.... but mine is bipap machine instead of cpap so I can exhale. 
Before this amazing machine I would kick, fight , even scream myself awake. 
All in the effort to make myself breathe. 
I tried my mask on the other night and it was terrible !!! Maybe you can look into the nasal pillows, I LOVE mine and I thought it wouldn't work for me because I was a mouth breather. . . But it does great !

Hope you get some rest ... ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Here's my very deformed Ethel the midwife, my DD's friend is worried I have made what she will look like.


She is so cute , i love her


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have the jumping cursor problem also. Very irritating. All of a sudden the cursor jumps up several sentences. I always thought it was something I did without knowing what I was doing.


Gadgets are annoying. I have a gps in the car that sends me strange ways and won't stop even after I turn off the car for an hour. Worse thing is it sends me back to start when I try to go a different way.gggggrrrrrr! My friend was chatting and then the gps would beep to tell me to turn at the street...all the way home when I changed my mind about going to a c Moore.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lots of rain here at the moment Judi and where it has been dry for so long, blocked drains and ultra hard ground is causing some flooding, especially on the motorways. I was out driving last night and the amount of water on the carriageway was scary and had caused quite a nasty accident at a very busy time. xx


Do you think people drive faster when it rains?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> As much as I love to knit,
> This little sweet pea spending the night last night was tops on my list !
> Jeez I love this kid ... 10am and already building castles lol. .


She is beautiful and I see personality too!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> You sound like your accessories always complement your apparel. I bet your a lovely dresser! xox


Thank you for the compliment. I'm partial to plain tops and pants but friends shop qvc and wear jewelry which I can't afford so I look for sales on costume jewelry and I like scarves a lot. Shiny or knit. I feel cozy in shawls or ponchos and they come one size fits all. I like grey pants because they mix with many colors. Wish I could wear fancy shoes but my legs hurt so flats are comfy. What do you like to wear?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> No, it didn't sound like that at all .. :sm02: I just love it when the itinerary gets going and friends start planning, it's amazing how you girls get around. For me, joining isn't possible but I really enjoy watching from afar! Get back to work now... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


I couldn't say it better....fun to follow your activities.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Don't go away, even if it's because you're jealous. You're allowed to be. We just wish everyone could come )if it was a big enough hotel)


Oooo jealous is a harsh word....envious maybe or wishful?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> yes some babies cause the mind to boggle, by their miniscule size, and their ability to survive despite their size!


My aunt was born at home and put in a shoebox.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks for the concern Trish, but these are things that I have had for most of my life, but unfortunately no test exists, just yet, that can identify what is going on with me. It was the same with my pain levels, and exhaustion for a long time, until the doctors here began to understand that FM did actually exist! I will be seeing her soon though, because I need to have my balance tested! There have been a few times that I have stopped myself from toppling forward, and it is a bit worrying, sometimes! ????????????????


Could it be an inner ear problem? I had floating particles in the inner ear and was off balance.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> What I notice most in bad weather is people that will not turn on their headlights. I do not understand why they don't especially after someone flashes their lights as a reminder to turn theirs on.


This car I got has automatic wiper and lights when rain starts. How it knows it's raining is beyond me but it is a nice feature.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for the compliment. I'm partial to plain tops and pants but friends shop qvc and wear jewelry which I can't afford so I look for sales on costume jewelry and I like scarves a lot. Shiny or knit. I feel cozy in shawls or ponchos and they come one size fits all. I like grey pants because they mix with many colors. Wish I could wear fancy shoes but my legs hurt so flats are comfy. What do you like to wear?


I'm with you Polly, I wear trousers/pants all the time too. I can only wear flat shoes also, I wish I could wear heels. I also like to wear scarves.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> That is what I have also.... but mine is bipap machine instead of cpap so I can exhale.
> Before this amazing machine I would kick, fight , even scream myself awake.
> All in the effort to make myself breathe.
> I tried my mask on the other night and it was terrible !!! Maybe you can look into the nasal pillows, I LOVE mine and I thought it wouldn't work for me because I was a mouth breather. . . But it does great !
> ...


Chris I also had a CPAP machine for a while, and tried almost every mask in the range, before I finally got to the nasal mask; and it was so comfortable! With the full face mask, I would find it on the floor the next morning - I was removing it while I was still sleeping, but the nasal mask stayed on until I woke. 
I am also fortunate, in that I no longer need the CPAP to help with my breathing, as the cause of the sleep apnoea has been removed, and I can now sleep as quietly as I did previously, but while I was using the machine, I was sleeping, and breathing much more easily! I hope you become friends with your machine - it might be a good idea for you to trial a nasal mask, so that you can hopefully have a better experience with your machine. All the best with the machine! xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all. Very grey today. At the moment we have the baby who is going between us scrounging breakfast, he is a real ' pickle ' & walking everywhere now. We are looking forward to celebrating his first birthday at the weekend. This afternoon we are all going to see my other GS who had his birthday yesterday. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Chris I also had a CPAP machine for a while, and tried almost every mask in the range, before I finally got to the nasal mask; and it was so comfortable! With the full face mask, I would find it on the floor the next morning - I was removing it while I was still sleeping, but the nasal mask stayed on until I woke.
> I am also fortunate, in that I no longer need the CPAP to help with my breathing, as the cause of the sleep apnoea has been removed, and I can now sleep as quietly as I did previously, but while I was using the machine, I was sleeping, and breathing much more easily! I hope you become friends with your machine - it might be a good idea for you to trial a nasal mask, so that you can hopefully have a better experience with your machine. All the best with the machine! xoxoxo


I have had my machine for a long time now, a good few years. I ok wearing the machine but just hate putting it on, I feel so claustrophobic, but I wore it last night. Did you see that Linky!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, well the sky above is sunny, the valley is full of mist so can't see too far down it. DH has gone to Hereford today to take the car to the garage so will be gone most of the day. :sm09: :sm09: He didn't have to be there 'til about 10.30 but was up and about before the sun had got up this morning so guess who else was up? I feel as though I should be getting ready for bed I've been up so long. Not got anything planned just going to do what I want to do. See you all later. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Here's my very deformed Ethel the midwife, my DD's friend is worried I have made what she will look like.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We have been busy cleaning out the kitchen so DH can put the floor down and replace some of the kitchen cabinets with ones we bought a couple of months ago, give me strength to get through this DH is trying to change everything......uuuurgh....!


Haha, you sound like Susan - and Barny - and Janet!! Not me though as my DH will not do DIY under _any_ circumstances!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Do you think people drive faster when it rains?


Probably not, they just don't slow down for the conditions either!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for the compliment. I'm partial to plain tops and pants but friends shop qvc and wear jewelry which I can't afford so I look for sales on costume jewelry and I like scarves a lot. Shiny or knit. I feel cozy in shawls or ponchos and they come one size fits all. I like grey pants because they mix with many colors. Wish I could wear fancy shoes but my legs hurt so flats are comfy. What do you like to wear?


I am mostly in trousers or jeans with long tunic jersey tops. I tend to wear flat shoes these days as an ankle break 10 years ago makes wearing heels impossibly uncomfortable. I have a pair of boots with a slight heel and they cause my ankle to make an annoying clicking sound when I walk!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> This car I got has automatic wiper and lights when rain starts. How it knows it's raining is beyond me but it is a nice feature.


Haha, I always think that when my wipers come on without my asking them but the're always right!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, well the sky above is sunny, the valley is full of mist so can't see too far down it. DH has gone to Hereford today to take the car to the garage so will be gone most of the day. :sm09: :sm09: He didn't have to be there 'til about 10.30 but was up and about before the sun had got up this morning so guess who else was up? I feel as though I should be getting ready for bed I've been up so long. Not got anything planned just going to do what I want to do. See you all later. xxx


Sounds like your DH was excited about an adventure today, so glad he is up to doing a trip like that now, he has made a good recovery!! Enjoy your doing-what-you-like day!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, grey and chilly in London today! Yesterday didn't go as well as it might have, the coach got stuck in heavy traffic for most of the morning, meaning we didn't get a coffee stop which was supposed to be at the Tiptree jam factory. We did go through some very pretty villages but there was no time to get off the coach to check them out. We finished up at Saffron Walden, pretty town but some of you may remember that we went there on a trip last year so there was nothing new to see there. Also, it was raining - hard!!!! We went to Wetherspoons for lunch (where else?) but I was very disappointed in my meal, tough chicken and tepid chips (Fries)! Sent it back but got the same meal back after it had been in the microwave. I have complained!! We think that maybe it is time to give Wetherspoons a rest for a while!!

Not doing much today, too tired after 7 hours on the coach yesterday, just going to do a bit of catching up and then on the school run later as we have the kids for the weekend, YAY!!! Catchyou later! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like your DH was excited about an adventure today, so glad he is up to doing a trip like that now, he has made a good recovery!! Enjoy your doing-what-you-like day!! xxx


I wish he'd get excited about things about the house. The fire was out this morning, well so he said, I scraped around, found some embers and got it going, he wasn't too worried about it, he was going out. He was in such a hurry to go he didn't bother getting any logs in. Oh I give up, did have time to tell him to get dinner out as I'm not cooking when he gets back. What are you up to today? xxxx
Sorry just read your last message after I had written the above. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I wish he'd get excited about things about the house. The fire was out this morning, well so he said, I scraped around, found some embers and got it going, he wasn't too worried about it, he was going out. He was in such a hurry to go he didn't bother getting any logs in. Oh I give up, did have time to tell him to get dinner out as I'm not cooking when he gets back. What are you up to today? xxxx
> Sorry just read your last message after I had written the above. xx


We're in sync again!! xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Bummers, sounds like all in all everything went wrong. I hate outings like that, but it seems sometimes the goblins are out and put a kink in our plans. Hope a glass of liquid refreshment made things look a bit brighter. ;^)


London Girl said:


> Good morning all, grey and chilly in London today! Yesterday didn't go as well as it might have, the coach got stuck in heavy traffic for most of the morning, meaning we didn't get a coffee stop which was supposed to be at the Tiptree jam factory. We did go through some very pretty villages but there was no time to get off the coach to check them out. We finished up at Saffron Walden, pretty town but some of you may remember that we went there on a trip last year so there was nothing new to see there. Also, it was raining - hard!!!! We went to Wetherspoons for lunch (where else?) but I was very disappointed in my meal, tough chicken and tepid chips (Fries)! Sent it back but got the same meal back after it had been in the microwave. I have complained!! We think that maybe it is time to give Wetherspoons a rest for a while!!
> 
> Not doing much today, too tired after 7 hours on the coach yesterday, just going to do a bit of catching up and then on the school run later as we have the kids for the weekend, YAY!!! Catchyou later! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> We're in sync again!! xxx


Uh oh !! xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my chilly little corner of the world. Do you ever wake up in a bad mood for no reason? I feel sorry for my hubby if he looks at me wrong. Experts say to exercise and release some feel good endorphin. Hang the experts, I want to punch someone. Hope everyone has a better day than I am going to have unless I change my attitude. ;^)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Bummers, sounds like all in all everything went wrong. I hate outings like that, but it seems sometimes the goblins are out and put a kink in our plans. Hope a glass of liquid refreshment made things look a bit brighter. ;^)


Yes indeed and we are very lucky most times we go out together so mustn't complain!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning from my chilly little corner of the world. Do you ever wake up in a bad mood for no reason? I feel sorry for my hubby if he looks at me wrong. Experts say to exercise and release some feel good endorphin. Hang the experts, I want to punch someone. Hope everyone has a better day than I am going to have unless I change my attitude. ;^)


Oh yes, I have days like that, don't look at me or else. I sort of sit there and seethe even though I don't know what about. Curl up in a comfy chair, do some knitting and ignore the world. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my chilly little corner of the world. Do you ever wake up in a bad mood for no reason? I feel sorry for my hubby if he looks at me wrong. Experts say to exercise and release some feel good endorphin. Hang the experts, I want to punch someone. Hope everyone has a better day than I am going to have unless I change my attitude. ;^)


Oh dear, yes, I know that feeling, a bit like that myself today so I am putting it down to being tired, really didn't want to get up this morning!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Summer is officially over, I have decided. Have put all my summer clothes away and got the winter ones out and on. See them next year. :sm05:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, yes, I know that feeling, a bit like that myself today so I am putting it down to being tired, really didn't want to get up this morning!!!


Good job you weren't in our house then. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a grey and chilly Surrey. Only just had a very very late breakfast. Had a wonderful day yesterday doing mosaics. There were 7 from our Creative Chaos group so we had fun. I am making a picture frame and have brought it home to finish. It was a long tiring day, but such fun and I really enjoyed using a medium where you could fudge, bend, pleat, add a stitch etc. I was so tired when I got home that I just about managed a Chinese take away and a glass of wine.

Had a email from a friend this morning telling me that the local weavers and dyers are having a sale of equipment and yarn tomorrow, so guess where I am going.

In the meantime I will try and do some housework and tidy up a little although my mosaic is calling me.

Happy Friday everyone. xxx

ps. Chris, love the midwife. x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Summer is officially over, I have decided. Have put all my summer clothes away and got the winter ones out and on. See them next year. :sm05:


...or in late December when you start packing, maybe?!!! Actually, that is a good idea, I may go and sort my own wardrobe out now!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Summer is officially over, I have decided. Have put all my summer clothes away and got the winter ones out and on. See them next year. :sm05:


Well done. Now sit by the fire and knit. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...or in late December when you start packing, maybe?!!! Actually, that is a good idea, I may go and sort my own wardrobe out now!!


Hya Honey, did mine last week. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a grey and chilly Surrey. Only just had a very very late breakfast. Had a wonderful day yesterday doing mosaics. There were 7 from our Creative Chaos group so we had fun. I am making a picture frame and have brought it home to finish. It was a long tiring day, but such fun and I really enjoyed using a medium where you could fudge, bend, pleat, add a stitch etc. I was so tired when I got home that I just about managed a Chinese take away and a glass of wine.
> 
> Had a email from a friend this morning telling me that the local weavers and dyers are having a sale of equipment and yarn tomorrow, so guess where I am going.
> 
> ...


Hello!! Good to see you, I was about to phone you to check you were ok!! Glad you enjoyed your day, sounds like fun!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to do stuff, catch you later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> ...or in late December when you start packing, maybe?!!! Actually, that is a good idea, I may go and sort my own wardrobe out now!!


Won't need many summer clothes on holiday, we are in bathers from the time we get up until bedtime. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done. Now sit by the fire and knit. x


Exactly what I'm doing. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello!! Good to see you, I was about to phone you to check you were ok!! Glad you enjoyed your day, sounds like fun!!! xxx


Phoning you now xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Phoning you now xx


Nice chatting, now off to do stuff. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nice chatting, now off to do stuff. xxxxx


That was lovely to have a little chat!! xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Have fun doing your stuff. I bet part of the stuff you are doing is mosaic.


PurpleFi said:


> Nice chatting, now off to do stuff. xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:54 am EST and 10'C (50'F) and raining. Sweater class tomorrow is cancelled. The LYS owner is talking about making it up in November. I'll have my sweater done by then.
Happy Friday.
'


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Won't need many summer clothes on holiday, we are in bathers from the time we get up until bedtime. xxx


That's a nice holiday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Summer is officially over, I have decided. Have put all my summer clothes away and got the winter ones out and on. See them next year. :sm05:


I'm feeling that too. I want cardigans and pullovers and lots of them. And socks.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my chilly little corner of the world. Do you ever wake up in a bad mood for no reason? I feel sorry for my hubby if he looks at me wrong. Experts say to exercise and release some feel good endorphin. Hang the experts, I want to punch someone. Hope everyone has a better day than I am going to have unless I change my attitude. ;^)


Time to punch some pillows.?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, grey and chilly in London today! Yesterday didn't go as well as it might have, the coach got stuck in heavy traffic for most of the morning, meaning we didn't get a coffee stop which was supposed to be at the Tiptree jam factory. We did go through some very pretty villages but there was no time to get off the coach to check them out. We finished up at Saffron Walden, pretty town but some of you may remember that we went there on a trip last year so there was nothing new to see there. Also, it was raining - hard!!!! We went to Wetherspoons for lunch (where else?) but I was very disappointed in my meal, tough chicken and tepid chips (Fries)! Sent it back but got the same meal back after it had been in the microwave. I have complained!! We think that maybe it is time to give Wetherspoons a rest for a while!!
> 
> Not doing much today, too tired after 7 hours on the coach yesterday, just going to do a bit of catching up and then on the school run later as we have the kids for the weekend, YAY!!! Catchyou later! xxxxxx


So sorry your trip did not go well. Time to sit and knit with a nice glass of wine?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Ah fudge. I have to go now.
Everyone have a great Friday,.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm feeling that too. I want cardigans and pullovers and lots of them. And socks.


Dd says she is wearing the mitts you made her all the time and everyone is asking her where she got them from. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Have fun doing your stuff. I bet part of the stuff you are doing is mosaic.


You bet. Just want to see it finished. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Have just been watching the news and couldn't believe it's 50 years since the Aberfan disaster. I don't know how much the US got hear about it but it really impacted on us in Wales. I knew a group of men that went up there to help the rescue, they were gutted when they came back.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:54 am EST and 10'C (50'F) and raining. Sweater class tomorrow is cancelled. The LYS owner is talking about making it up in November. I'll have my sweater done by then.
> Happy Friday.
> '


 :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh no. On top of everything else it is Friday! I hope you enjoy your day.


nitz8catz said:


> Ah fudge. I have to go now.
> Everyone have a great Friday,.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I remember nothing of that event. Google accounts of the event is depressing. Worse is that so many were children.


Barn-dweller said:


> Have just been watching the news and couldn't believe it's 50 years since the Aberfan disaster. I don't know how much the US got hear about it but it really impacted on us in Wales. I knew a group of men that went up there to help the rescue, they were gutted when they came back.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have just been watching the news and couldn't believe it's 50 years since the Aberfan disaster. I don't know how much the US got hear about it but it really impacted on us in Wales. I knew a group of men that went up there to help the rescue, they were gutted when they came back.


I would have been 17 and remember it vividly, reporters not being able to get their words out because they were so emotional, terrible tragedy. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, well the sky above is sunny, the valley is full of mist so can't see too far down it. DH has gone to Hereford today to take the car to the garage so will be gone most of the day. :sm09: :sm09: He didn't have to be there 'til about 10.30 but was up and about before the sun had got up this morning so guess who else was up? I feel as though I should be getting ready for bed I've been up so long. Not got anything planned just going to do what I want to do. See you all later. xxx


Enjoy your solitude today, Barny! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, grey and chilly in London today! Yesterday didn't go as well as it might have, the coach got stuck in heavy traffic for most of the morning, meaning we didn't get a coffee stop which was supposed to be at the Tiptree jam factory. We did go through some very pretty villages but there was no time to get off the coach to check them out. We finished up at Saffron Walden, pretty town but some of you may remember that we went there on a trip last year so there was nothing new to see there. Also, it was raining - hard!!!! We went to Wetherspoons for lunch (where else?) but I was very disappointed in my meal, tough chicken and tepid chips (Fries)! Sent it back but got the same meal back after it had been in the microwave. I have complained!! We think that maybe it is time to give Wetherspoons a rest for a while!!
> 
> Not doing much today, too tired after 7 hours on the coach yesterday, just going to do a bit of catching up and then on the school run later as we have the kids for the weekend, YAY!!! Catchyou later! xxxxxx


Sorry yesterday was a disappointment. Enjoy your time at home and the kids for the weekend! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes, I have days like that, don't look at me or else. I sort of sit there and seethe even though I don't know what about. Curl up in a comfy chair, do some knitting and ignore the world. xxxx


Great advice! :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Summer is officially over, I have decided. Have put all my summer clothes away and got the winter ones out and on. See them next year. :sm05:


I did that here a couple of weeks ago. I miss all the sunshine we were having. I think I'm going to be able to get out this morning for my walk. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have a mask that covers my nose & mouth, I have sleep apnea, don't know what my numbers are. I do feel so much better when I use it. Didn't have it on last nght & feel exhausted tonight & I have to go out. I will wear it tonight, I promise. Xx


I hate the way it has to cling like a limpet to my face, but the results are worth it. Maybe they will find something more comfortable one day. Linky, what is a sleep pillow?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hate the way it has to cling like a limpet to my face, but the results are worth it. Maybe they will find something more comfortable one day. Linky, what is a sleep pillow?


They call them Nasal pillows ..it's a type of mask. I'll find you a picture for ya.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.directhomemedical.com/cpap-machines-travel-cpap-machine.html?gclid=CJPM8-qk7M8CFYc6gQod6JQH-w#.WAo-jsk5pLO This is the size of the newer machines. I do not know what size your machines are. The head gear does not seem to have much advancement in the last few years. Or I have not seen anything new and exciting in head gear since the introduction of the nasal pillows.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, you sound like Susan - and Barny - and Janet!! Not me though as my DH will not do DIY under _any_ circumstances!!!!


Mine has given up doing anything in the house.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, grey and chilly in London today! Yesterday didn't go as well as it might have, the coach got stuck in heavy traffic for most of the morning, meaning we didn't get a coffee stop which was supposed to be at the Tiptree jam factory. We did go through some very pretty villages but there was no time to get off the coach to check them out. We finished up at Saffron Walden, pretty town but some of you may remember that we went there on a trip last year so there was nothing new to see there. Also, it was raining - hard!!!! We went to Wetherspoons for lunch (where else?) but I was very disappointed in my meal, tough chicken and tepid chips (Fries)! Sent it back but got the same meal back after it had been in the microwave. I have complained!! We think that maybe it is time to give Wetherspoons a rest for a while!!
> 
> Not doing much today, too tired after 7 hours on the coach yesterday, just going to do a bit of catching up and then on the school run later as we have the kids for the weekend, YAY!!! Catchyou later! xxxxxx


Your coach trip sounds like a disaster. Is it a company you have been with before?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

This is what I have ..


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my chilly little corner of the world. Do you ever wake up in a bad mood for no reason? I feel sorry for my hubby if he looks at me wrong. Experts say to exercise and release some feel good endorphin. Hang the experts, I want to punch someone. Hope everyone has a better day than I am going to have unless I change my attitude. ;^)


Here, punch me and get it out of the way. Ouch, not THAT hard!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes, I have days like that, don't look at me or else. I sort of sit there and seethe even though I don't know what about. Curl up in a comfy chair, do some knitting and ignore the world. xxxx


isn't seethe a wonderful word. Hiss it slowly.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

And this is my machine. . I've only been on it for about 6 months.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> isn't seethe a wonderful word. Hiss it slowly.


It is ........ lol

I don't really seethe anymore since Cymbalta .
Simmer maybe lol


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Your coach trip sounds like a disaster. Is it a company you have been with before?


Yes we have used them before and they are great. It really wasn't the driver's fault, he was great, very funny. It was basically the traffic that caused the problem and there really is no other way to get across the river at that point, it is always a bottleneck but the roadworks on the first slip road on the other side just ground everything to a halt!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> http://www.directhomemedical.com/cpap-machines-travel-cpap-machine.html?gclid=CJPM8-qk7M8CFYc6gQod6JQH-w#.WAo-jsk5pLO This is the size of the newer machines. I do not know what size your machines are. The head gear does not seem to have much advancement in the last few years. Or I have not seen anything new and exciting in head gear since the introduction of the nasal pillows.


I guess you would call ours a full face mask, though they don't reach as high as the forehead. They fit into the bridge of the nose and onto the top of the chin.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> This is what I have ..


gosh, that's tiny. That would suit me fine.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes we have used them before and they are great. It really wasn't the driver's fault, he was great, very funny. It was basically the traffic that caused the problem and there really is no other way to get across the river at that point, it is always a bottleneck but the roadworks on the first slip road on the other side just ground everything to a halt!!


Such a shame. I expect you and Jill still managed a good long natter :sm02:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dh and I had a quiet day at the Poppy Shop. Hopefully he's out tonight so I can have a quiet evening. Out with Merlin's ex and the boys tomorrow. She's driving, I'm relaxing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> It is ........ lol
> 
> I don't really seethe anymore since Cymbalta .
> Simmer maybe lol


I agree, I do not seethe snymore. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Finished my mosaic, it still needs to br grouted.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished my mosaic, it still needs to br grouted.


Nice :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Mine has given up doing anything in the house.


Mine, too, mostly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished my mosaic, it still needs to br grouted.


It's wonderful! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished my mosaic, it still needs to br grouted.


Very nice. I can see why you wanted to finish it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The sky has turned to gold. There are clouds, but they are pure gold.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The sky has turned to gold. There are clouds, but they are pure gold.


I can see it here too, lovely x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished my mosaic, it still needs to br grouted.


Gorgeous and of course unique. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Such a shame. I expect you and Jill still managed a good long natter :sm02:


You know me so well, we didn't stop!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I wish you would have said that before I started shampooing the carpet. Gosh that machine got heavy in the last few years. It is not that I got weaker. ;^)


SaxonLady said:


> Here, punch me and get it out of the way. Ouch, not THAT hard!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished my mosaic, it still needs to br grouted.


That's absolutely lovely, well done!! xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely, I truly think it is extra special. Great work.


PurpleFi said:


> Finished my mosaic, it still needs to br grouted.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a family of racoons that get into my compost bin. They can even take the lid off when I've got is weighed down with construction bricks.


We have a small **** that comes on the front porch at night and likes to swing on the hummingbird feeder... emptying it's sticky contents all over. I've raised it and no more problems. They have very agile little hands don't they Nitz!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> I agree with you about recycling. I try to reuse anything I can so I do not have to put it in the recycling bin. The few plastic bags I get I reuse for garbage can liners. Yesterday I told the clerk not to double bag. I also took a loaf of bread out of it's separate bag and put it in the eggs. I use my knit bags for shopping most of the time.


We have to pay for recycling bins here and now they are getting fussy about what you can put in.. no glass, no styrofoam, no plastic bags. It seems the regional board does not make enough money for them selves with these recyclables.
On the good side we can still take them local drop off centre to be recycled. We always recycled and took our garbage to the dump site ourselves. Now you pay by the year wether you have garbage in your bin or not!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I wish you would have said that before I started shampooing the carpet. Gosh that machine got heavy in the last few years. It is not that I got weaker. ;^)


sorry!!!!!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Angela. :sm24:


Yes it is!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've just had an email advertising Zen embroidery. Like the multitude of Zen colouring books that have appeared, they now sell designs on cotton so you can embroider them instead. Much more fun!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments on my mosaic. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, grey and chilly in London today! Yesterday didn't go as well as it might have, the coach got stuck in heavy traffic for most of the morning, meaning we didn't get a coffee stop which was supposed to be at the Tiptree jam factory. We did go through some very pretty villages but there was no time to get off the coach to check them out. We finished up at Saffron Walden, pretty town but some of you may remember that we went there on a trip last year so there was nothing new to see there. Also, it was raining - hard!!!! We went to Wetherspoons for lunch (where else?) but I was very disappointed in my meal, tough chicken and tepid chips (Fries)! Sent it back but got the same meal back after it had been in the microwave. I have complained!! We think that maybe it is time to give Wetherspoons a rest for a while!!
> 
> Not doing much today, too tired after 7 hours on the coach yesterday, just going to do a bit of catching up and then on the school run later as we have the kids for the weekend, YAY!!! Catchyou later! xxxxxx


Sorry about your unsuccessful trip. If you ever get to the Tiptree jam factory look out for an amazing craft shop. Visited last year, the factory, but MrB wouldn't let me in the shop. He's promised I can go next time. Tiptree is near my friends' house.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I hate the way it has to cling like a limpet to my face, but the results are worth it. Maybe they will find something more comfortable one day. Linky, what is a sleep pillow?


So agree. I realised today I forgot to go for my annual check-up, I will have to sort that out next week.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have just been watching the news and couldn't believe it's 50 years since the Aberfan disaster. I don't know how much the US got hear about it but it really impacted on us in Wales. I knew a group of men that went up there to help the rescue, they were gutted when they came back.


That was a dreadful tragedy, I watched the news tonight showing the school there now at their assembly, it was very moving.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> This is what I have ..


That looks so much better than the torture mask I have. I would a picture of me in mine but I would frighten the life out of you all. I'm going to see if I can get one like yours.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished my mosaic, it still needs to br grouted.


Very very pretty, well done.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Very very pretty, well done.


Thanks xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments on my mosaic. Xx


They are all well deserved! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They are all well deserved! xxxooo :sm24:


Thanks Pam, it was nice to try a different craft. Xxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely mosaic, Purple. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice to see some people still up, I was beginning to feel lonely. It's a beautiful starry night here tonight so I suspect it is going to be a cold one. I'm still curled up in front of the fire but I suppose I'd better be off to bed soon, we had an early morning today. Sleep tight everyone who's bedtime it is. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Pam, it was nice to try a different craft. Xxx


It looks great and like a lot of fun to do. Will have to look into what might be available around me. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice to see some people still up, I was beginning to feel lonely. It's a beautiful starry night here tonight so I suspect it is going to be a cold one. I'm still curled up in front of the fire but I suppose I'd better be off to bed soon, we had an early morning today. Sleep tight everyone who's bedtime it is. xxx


Night night Barny, you sleep well too. X


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for the compliment. I'm partial to plain tops and pants but friends shop qvc and wear jewelry which I can't afford so I look for sales on costume jewelry and I like scarves a lot. Shiny or knit. I feel cozy in shawls or ponchos and they come one size fits all. I like grey pants because they mix with many colors. Wish I could wear fancy shoes but my legs hurt so flats are comfy. What do you like to wear?


I like Poncho's too Polly. Most of the time I wear black pants with cotton or hemp tops long sleeved. For dressing up nicer I have quite a few rayon tunics, 3/4 or long sleeves, the rayon drapes very flatteringly. Dresses and skirts to the ankle. I have some sentimental jewellery, a heart pendant that was given to my grandmother by her first boyfriend, a mastodon carved heart with a little gold nugget in the centre. Other hand blown glass artistic pendants.. as nice as costume jewellery and easy on the pocket book. I like bangles and bracelets as well! I have a harder time finding shoes I like now and usually just wear Birkenstocks for comfort. My mom keeps me in beautiful knitted accessories.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice to see some people still up, I was beginning to feel lonely. It's a beautiful starry night here tonight so I suspect it is going to be a cold one. I'm still curled up in front of the fire but I suppose I'd better be off to bed soon, we had an early morning today. Sleep tight everyone who's bedtime it is. xxx


Night Barny... sweet dreams! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jollypolly said:


> Gadgets are annoying. I have a gps in the car that sends me strange ways and won't stop even after I turn off the car for an hour. Worse thing is it sends me back to start when I try to go a different way.gggggrrrrrr! My friend was chatting and then the gps would beep to tell me to turn at the street...all the way home when I changed my mind about going to a c Moore.


I can't imagine using a gps... I have no sense of direction at the best of times! A few times DH has told me I have the maps upside-down. :sm16:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> I wish he'd get excited about things about the house. The fire was out this morning, well so he said, I scraped around, found some embers and got it going, he wasn't too worried about it, he was going out. He was in such a hurry to go he didn't bother getting any logs in. Oh I give up, did have time to tell him to get dinner out as I'm not cooking when he gets back. What are you up to today? xxxx
> Sorry just read your last message after I had written the above. xx


My DH will light the fire if I have everything ready to go kindling and wood in, it's something he's always liked to do, but it's starting to get too much for him. It's now another thing I do when I get up because my bones like the warmth! He taught me to use the bunsen torch to start it with, so it doesn't take long before it's caught and burning. If I had to use matches I'd be doomed! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes, I have days like that, don't look at me or else. I sort of sit there and seethe even though I don't know what about. Curl up in a comfy chair, do some knitting and ignore the world. xxxx


I always work better and get more done when I'm seething! Ignoring the world... that sounds like a real good idea, sometimes we just need to shut everything out and have some me time.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a grey and chilly Surrey. Only just had a very very late breakfast. Had a wonderful day yesterday doing mosaics. There were 7 from our Creative Chaos group so we had fun. I am making a picture frame and have brought it home to finish. It was a long tiring day, but such fun and I really enjoyed using a medium where you could fudge, bend, pleat, add a stitch etc. I was so tired when I got home that I just about managed a Chinese take away and a glass of wine.
> 
> Had a email from a friend this morning telling me that the local weavers and dyers are having a sale of equipment and yarn tomorrow, so guess where I am going.
> 
> ...


Purple, the Guild sales are always wonderful, I've gotten most of my weaving equipment and books from them at excellent prices... you will have a great time! Mosaic is so creative, one of these days I hope to make a birdbath with a upside down metal trash can lid. I've been saving nice plates just for it. Too tired for wine... now that's tired! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished my mosaic, it still needs to br grouted.


Oh Purple, that is absolutely stunning... you did a beautiful job!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> So agree. I realised today I forgot to go for my annual check-up, I will have to sort that out next week.


You must have been with life, I'm sure they will be forgiving... I'm told it happens all the time, when I've done it! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

We've had constant power outages this week, even when it's not windy. Today the rain came down in buckets, making me want to curl up on the couch with tea all day, and that's just what I did! I sort of feel guilty...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I did get a lot accomplished today. Shampooed the living room and the hallway carpets. Something I had been wanting to do for week. However, with damp rainy weather for weeks on end I had to wait for a less humid day so it would dry quickly. Thought for sure I would sleep well tonight. Slept for almost 4 hours and now I awake and ready to start the day.


Islander said:


> I always work better and get more done when I'm seething! Ignoring the world... that sounds like a real good idea, sometimes we just need to shut everything out and have some me time.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> I can't imagine using a gps... I have no sense of direction at the best of times! A few times DH has told me I have the maps upside-down. :sm16:


My problem is mixing up my left and right so I will say go right and point left. :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> We've had constant power outages this week, even when it's not windy. Today the rain came down in buckets, making me want to curl up on the couch with tea all day, and that's just what I did! I sort of feel guilty...


Don't feel guilty, just enjoy. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a very foggy Wales, could only just see across the lane when I first got up but now the cows have appeared in the field opposite so it is slowly clearing. Off shopping in a minute, out to dinner and then home to the fire. Such a busy life (not). Will be back later. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> My problem is mixing up my left and right so I will say go right and point left. :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm12:


I am exactly the same! If someone has asked me for directions I often have to go chasing back after them to let them know I have verbalised wrong...go as I point, not as I say :sm05:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> I am exactly the same! If someone has asked me for directions I often have to go chasing back after them to let them know I have verbalised wrong...go as I point, not as I say :sm05:


Exactly. xxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry about your unsuccessful trip. If you ever get to the Tiptree jam factory look out for an amazing craft shop. Visited last year, the factory, but MrB wouldn't let me in the shop. He's promised I can go next time. Tiptree is near my friends' house.


I was quite disappointed about missing thatand not just because I was desperate for a cup of coffee!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That looks so much better than the torture mask I have. I would a picture of me in mine but I would frighten the life out of you all. I'm going to see if I can get one like yours.


Even if you have to buy one, it would probably be worth it to be comfortable? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Even if you have to buy one, it would probably be worth it to be comfortable? xx


Morning June, and what have you got planned for the day? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I like Poncho's too Polly. Most of the time I wear black pants with cotton or hemp tops long sleeved. For dressing up nicer I have quite a few rayon tunics, 3/4 or long sleeves, the rayon drapes very flatteringly. Dresses and skirts to the ankle. I have some sentimental jewellery, a heart pendant that was given to my grandmother by her first boyfriend, a mastodon carved heart with a little gold nugget in the centre. Other hand blown glass artistic pendants.. as nice as costume jewellery and easy on the pocket book. I like bangles and bracelets as well! I have a harder time finding shoes I like now and usually just wear Birkenstocks for comfort. My mom keeps me in beautiful knitted accessories.


That is exactly the type of top I like to wear, I want one!!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning June, and what have you got planned for the day? xxxx


Good morning Barny - and everyone else!! I have the kids here and I have just bribed GS1 to get in the shower but I am going to wash his hair myself or he won't do it! Then a game of cards with them and out to the cinema this afternoon! It's all go!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning Barny - and everyone else!! I have the kids here and I have just bribed GS1 to get in the shower but I am going to wash i=his hair myself or her won't do it! Then a game of cards with them and out to the cinema this afternoon! It's all go!! xxxx


Sounds a busy day, you will be ready for at least one glass of wine by tea-time, what are you going to see? xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Do you think people drive faster when it rains?


I don't think people deliberately drive faster in the rain, but they don't adjust their driving to suit the weather conditions, or the road conditions. In my region, we usually have so little rain, so that when it does rain the drivers have forgotten about the changes that happen. The roads become slick with the different substances that get deposited throughout the rest of the year, plus there is more water on the roads, which leads to more accidents because people forget what the conditions were like the last time it rained .......... that is in this small part of the world anyway!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds a busy day, you will be ready for at least one glass of wine by tea-time, what are you going to see? xxx


Storks! I wanted to see Trolls but apparently they are going to see it on Monday with some friends. Mum and the friends mum are going to stay outside and have lunch while 5 of them go in on their own!! The eldest is 12 and the youngest 8! Gotta go, I'm being harassed!!! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Could it be an inner ear problem? I had floating particles in the inner ear and was off balance.


No, it is one of those things that has been happening since I was young; and no one has found what it is! Perhaps the medical scientists haven't found the test to find what has been happening to me, for all of those years! One day there might be a diagnosis, and treatment, so that the symptoms are reduced. I have stopped expecting, or believing, that the doctors will have answers for me, and just do what I can, when I can. ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm with you Polly, I wear trousers/pants all the time too. I can only wear flat shoes also, I wish I could wear heels. I also like to wear scarves.


I also wear pants {but my pants are almost totally denim, even my shorts, for summer time, although I do have a few pair of shorts made in soft material}. I don't were dresses at all, because I feel overwhelmingly vulnerable in them. There I are very few people who have seen me in a dress. As far as shoes go, I am either barefoot during the warm weather, and when it is cold weather, I will wear closed shoes when I am out and about, then I remove them when I get home! ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a misty Surrey. Susan has texted to say still no broadband and not until next week. She says she is sick as a parrot and going to change supplier.

I'm off to craft market, got Mr Ps credit card, but I have promised not to buy a weaving loom. Catch you later. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Susan has texted to say still no broadband and not until next week. She says she is sick as a parrot and going to change supplier.
> 
> I'm off to craft market, got Mr Ps credit card, but I have promised not to buy a weaving loom. Catch you later. Xxx


Have fun!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, bright & sunny here today. Making a cake for our baby today, he's one tomorrow, can't believe it! Tonight we are off to my friend's party. She has invited us but her daughter got in touch to asked us to dress up, her mum has always wanted a Halloween party. So everyone is dressing up & she will get a surprise. There's going to be loads of people there. Just hope they have something for her to dress up in. This friend I made at the nursery gate with our tiny girls, they are still friends & now the we have GS too who are pals.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, bright & sunny here today. Making a cake for our baby today, he's one tomorrow, can't believe it! Tonight we are off to my friend's party. She has invited us but her daughter got in touch to asked us to dress up, her mum has always wanted a Halloween party. So everyone is dressing up & she will get a surprise. There's going to be loads of people there. Just hope they have something for her to dress up in. This friend I made at the nursery gate with our tiny girls, they are still friends & now the we have GS too who are pals.


Happy birthday to the little one, have a fun time!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Susan has texted to say still no broadband and not until next week. She says she is sick as a parrot and going to change supplier.
> 
> I'm off to craft market, got Mr Ps credit card, but I have promised not to buy a weaving loom. Catch you later. Xxx


Thanks for the update on Susan. Have a great time at the craft market. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Happy birthday to the little one, have a fun time!! Xxxx


From me, too, Chris. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That sounds like the drivers around here in the first snowfall of the season. They cannot remember from year to year that snow is slippery and icy.


Xiang said:


> I don't think people deliberately drive faster in the rain, but they don't adjust their driving to suit the weather conditions, or the road conditions. In my region, we usually have so little rain, so that when it does rain the drivers have forgotten about the changes that happen. The roads become slick with the different substances that get deposited throughout the rest of the year, plus there is more water on the roads, which leads to more accidents because people forget what the conditions were like the last time it rained .......... that is in this small part of the world anyway!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Would Mr. P be terrible upset if you bought just one weaving loom? ;^)


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Susan has texted to say still no broadband and not until next week. She says she is sick as a parrot and going to change supplier.
> 
> I'm off to craft market, got Mr Ps credit card, but I have promised not to buy a weaving loom. Catch you later. Xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like a fun time.


LondonChris said:


> Morning all, bright & sunny here today. Making a cake for our baby today, he's one tomorrow, can't believe it! Tonight we are off to my friend's party. She has invited us but her daughter got in touch to asked us to dress up, her mum has always wanted a Halloween party. So everyone is dressing up & she will get a surprise. There's going to be loads of people there. Just hope they have something for her to dress up in. This friend I made at the nursery gate with our tiny girls, they are still friends & now the we have GS too who are pals.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was just thinking of years ago when the collectors twice a week went to the back of the house and got the garbage. Now we take the a recyclable and regular garbage bin curbside once a week. The truck has arms that pick up the bins and empty them into the truck and sets them back down. Village looks messy until everyone finally gets the bins back into hiding. A service provided as part of our taxes, no extra charges.


Islander said:


> We have to pay for recycling bins here and now they are getting fussy about what you can put in.. no glass, no styrofoam, no plastic bags. It seems the regional board does not make enough money for them selves with these recyclables.
> On the good side we can still take them local drop off centre to be recycled. We always recycled and took our garbage to the dump site ourselves. Now you pay by the year wether you have garbage in your bin or not!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I feel so much better about myself. I always say right and mean left and saying left and mean right. I thought I was not intelligent as I could not coordinate my speech and thoughts. Driving in Milwaukee is dangerous if you go the wrong direction. Since I now have a compass in the car I know to just head east as I will end up at Lake Michigan and I can follow that home.


lifeline said:


> I am exactly the same! If someone has asked me for directions I often have to go chasing back after them to let them know I have verbalised wrong...go as I point, not as I say :sm05:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have had my machine for a long time now, a good few years. I ok wearing the machine but just hate putting it on, I feel so claustrophobic, but I wore it last night. Did you see that Linky!!


That is how I felt when I had the full face mask, so I asked if I could try different masks; and finally found a nasal mask that was so easy, and comfortable, to wear. If your mask makes you feel claustrophobic, is it possible to ask to try different masks, to possibly have a mask that will be much more comfortable for you? ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Usually my disappointment would be getting rid of a cup of coffee. Hope that wasn't your issue. The loo's on the tour buses are often not the sweet.


London Girl said:


> I was quite disappointed about missing thatand not just because I was desperate for a cup of coffee!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Lucky you and lucky them. Getting to spend a day together make beautiful memories. Seems I forget the screaming tantrum and remember when they picked a flower for me and uproot the entire plant.


London Girl said:


> Good morning Barny - and everyone else!! I have the kids here and I have just bribed GS1 to get in the shower but I am going to wash his hair myself or he won't do it! Then a game of cards with them and out to the cinema this afternoon! It's all go!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, well the sky above is sunny, the valley is full of mist so can't see too far down it. DH has gone to Hereford today to take the car to the garage so will be gone most of the day. :sm09: :sm09: He didn't have to be there 'til about 10.30 but was up and about before the sun had got up this morning so guess who else was up? I feel as though I should be getting ready for bed I've been up so long. Not got anything planned just going to do what I want to do. See you all later. xxx


I hope you had a very enjoyable day, and stayed awake long enough to enjoy your time! xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Happy birthday to the little one, have a fun time!! Xxxx


Thank you! Hope you have a good weekend with the kids too. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> That is how I felt when I had the full face mask, so I asked if I could try different masks; and finally found a nasal mask that was so easy, and comfortable, to wear. If your mask makes you feel claustrophobic, is it possible to ask to try different masks, to possibly have a mask that will be much more comfortable for you? ????


I'll ask next time I go to the hospital. I mjust seed the appt last week, completely forgot.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Just finished yet another one of these cardis, a change from boy's stuff. It's for my god-daughter's little girl, I love this pattern.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is really sweet and great womanship. Nice yarn and a beautiful color.


LondonChris said:


> Just finished yet another one of these cardis, a change from boy's stuff. It's for my god-daughter's little girl, I love this pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just finished yet another one of these cardis, a change from boy's stuff. It's for my god-daughter's little girl, I love this pattern.


It's lovely, Chris. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was just thinking of years ago when the collectors twice a week went to the back of the house and got the garbage. Now we take the a recyclable and regular garbage bin curbside once a week. The truck has arms that pick up the bins and empty them into the truck and sets them back down. Village looks messy until everyone finally gets the bins back into hiding. A service provided as part of our taxes, no extra charges.


Sounds exactly the situation here on a Monday morning!! ????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Just sitting down with a nice glass of merlot. The market was great. I bought some wool tops and wool dyes for the Creative Chaos group and just a little bit of silk and merino tops for me. Had a look at the dpinning wheels, didn't realize there were so many different ones.
Since I've been home I've grouted my mosaic and also painted round the motif with purple paint. I'll take a photo whrn l havd polished it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely, Chris. :sm24: xxxooo


What she said xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Usually my disappointment would be getting rid of a cup of coffee. Hope that wasn't your issue. The loo's on the tour buses are often not the sweet.


No, but it might have been Jill's :sm13:!! I just wanted to empty out the gift shop!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Lucky you and lucky them. Getting to spend a day together make beautiful memories. Seems I forget the screaming tantrum and remember when they picked a flower for me and uproot the entire plant.


They are wonderful, of course but fight a lot, too much sibling rivalry!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just finished yet another one of these cardis, a change from boy's stuff. It's for my god-daughter's little girl, I love this pattern.


beautiful, and a perfect colour.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just finished yet another one of these cardis, a change from boy's stuff. It's for my god-daughter's little girl, I love this pattern.


Me too and you made a great job of that one, pretty colour!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Spent the day with the boys and their mother. She didn't tell me how far I would have to walk! We went to Tilgate Country Park, near Crawley. It's a very large area. The boys loved it, and the surprise when Mum picked Nan up on the way.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Harley took a video of two mongooses fighting. Then he stopped filming fairly quickly when one jumped on top of the other and started making babies!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Harley took a video of two mongooses fighting. Then he stopped filming fairly quickly when one jumped on top of the other and started making babies!


Oops!! So many quarrels end that way! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah yes, sibling rivalry. Being the youngest of 5 girls I got the brunt of that a lot.


London Girl said:


> They are wonderful, of course but fight a lot, too much sibling rivalry!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice way to spent the day.


SaxonLady said:


> Spent the day with the boys and their mother. She didn't tell me how far I would have to walk! We went to Tilgate Country Park, near Crawley. It's a very large area. The boys loved it, and the surprise when Mum picked Nan up on the way.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Harley took a video of two mongooses fighting. Then he stopped filming fairly quickly when one jumped on top of the other and started making babies!


 :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

You all seem to have had wonderful days, we went shopping :sm18: :sm18: At least I got dinner out. Looking out of the window this afternoon I saw a fox trotting up the lane with not a care in the world. Went right past the house and turned up into the forest. It's the first time I've seen a fox in the middle of the day. That was my excitement for the day. :sm09: :sm09: :sm13:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've just had an email advertising Zen embroidery. Like the multitude of Zen colouring books that have appeared, they now sell designs on cotton so you can embroider them instead. Much more fun!


Thats too funny , i bought three zen coloring books with the sole intent to embroider the design and make them into a quilt .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished my mosaic, it still needs to br grouted.


That is absolutely gorgeous ! do you have to cut all the pieces yourself or do you buy them pre cut ?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, but it might have been Jill's :sm13:!! I just wanted to empty out the gift shop!!


Sorry you missed out on that. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous ! do you have to cut all the pieces yourself or do you buy them pre cut ?


Thank you, cut all the pieces myself and they are all about a quarter of an inch or less. Xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, cut all the pieces myself and they are all about a quarter of an inch or less. Xx


well fabulously done you ! Its terrific cant wait to see it grouted


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just finished yet another one of these cardis, a change from boy's stuff. It's for my god-daughter's little girl, I love this pattern.


Thats a wonderful job you've done ! lovely color too


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Mosaic finished


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Take a bow. Your mosaic is a show stopper.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Mosaic finished


Beautiful, Who's going in the centre, Bentley? xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

A wine decanter?


Barn-dweller said:


> Beautiful, Who's going in the centre, Bentley? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Take a bow. Your mosaic is a show stopper.


Thank you Jinx it was fun to do x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> A wine decanter?


Possibly a mirror x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Mosaic finished


Fabulous!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> This is what I have ..


That looks like the one that I finally went with. They were very comfortable, and I never took it off when I was still sleeping! Are you able to ask if you can try a new type of mask? It would be much better for you, if that was possible! ☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> It is ........ lol
> 
> I don't really seethe anymore since Cymbalta .
> Simmer maybe lol


I was never one to see the, unfortunately ....... I used to wake up in a full on fury; and everyone knew to leave me alone! Funny thing is ...... that it only began happening after I left home, and began working, and living, among other people who weren't family! :sm06: :sm06: ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished my mosaic, it still needs to br grouted.


That looks good, will you use a coloured grouting, or white?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Spent the day with the boys and their mother. She didn't tell me how far I would have to walk! We went to Tilgate Country Park, near Crawley. It's a very large area. The boys loved it, and the surprise when Mum picked Nan up on the way.


Great day! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The sky has turned to gold. There are clouds, but they are pure gold.


We have had mostly grey clouds, interspaced with sunshine, and gale force winds, over the last few days! A very wild and windy Spring, this year! I am waiting to see what Summer is going to be like! ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mosaic finished


Fabulous! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> We have to pay for recycling bins here and now they are getting fussy about what you can put in.. no glass, no styrofoam, no plastic bags. It seems the regional board does not make enough money for them selves with these recyclables.
> On the good side we can still take them local drop off centre to be recycled. We always recycled and took our garbage to the dump site ourselves. Now you pay by the year wether you have garbage in your bin or not!


It sounds like that has gone global; and the Council's are becoming greedily! We often have empty bins, when it is our bin day, so our bins don't go out; but we still have to pay for them to be emptied. Another thing our council has decided to do, is to have a 4 year cycle to empty septic tanks. I think this has happened because the town that I live in is expanding, and we are not connected to a sewerage system; so the Council has contracted a business to do this for them; and then adds a charge for the service to our rates. This was all done with no consultation with any home owners! I think there are 4 areas that are not connected to a sewage system, and there will be one section per year, that will be serviced!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> I like Poncho's too Polly. Most of the time I wear black pants with cotton or hemp tops long sleeved. For dressing up nicer I have quite a few rayon tunics, 3/4 or long sleeves, the rayon drapes very flatteringly. Dresses and skirts to the ankle. I have some sentimental jewellery, a heart pendant that was given to my grandmother by her first boyfriend, a mastodon carved heart with a little gold nugget in the centre. Other hand blown glass artistic pendants.. as nice as costume jewellery and easy on the pocket book. I like bangles and bracelets as well! I have a harder time finding shoes I like now and usually just wear Birkenstocks for comfort. My mom keeps me in beautiful knitted accessories.


I would wear that kind of top now; but when my body is behaving, and my abdomen isn't looking like I am pregnant again, I like to wear singlets that aren't too form fitting, but not so loose that they hang from my body. I have some nice yarn that I am thinking of making into a summer top, I just need to find the perfect pattern, or make up my own! I also need to make sure that I have enough yarn for a top for me, as I like long tips, short ones look ridiculous on me, ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> I can't imagine using a gps... I have no sense of direction at the best of times! A few times DH has told me I have the maps upside-down. :sm16:


DH and I are very direction impaired, and added to that I also have difficulty with left and right, so we have developed our own direction finding method which is very simple; when we need to turn a corner, I just tell him to go his way for a right turn, and my way for a left turn; and we don't get lost as often now! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> My DH will light the fire if I have everything ready to go kindling and wood in, it's something he's always liked to do, but it's starting to get too much for him. It's now another thing I do when I get up because my bones like the warmth! He taught me to use the bunsen torch to start it with, so it doesn't take long before it's caught and burning. If I had to use matches I'd be doomed! xox


My DH does most of the work (including the cooking and dishes) around here, mainly because I am down and out of action for quite a few days if I do to much of what I used to do; I can usually cope with getting the washing hung up, but there are times that I just can't do it (today is one of those days), and he will take over when I need him too.????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> We've had constant power outages this week, even when it's not windy. Today the rain came down in buckets, making me want to curl up on the couch with tea all day, and that's just what I did! I sort of feel guilty...


Never feel guilty about a relaxing day, you always deserve to have one; if you were taking a day from work, it would be a mental health day. By the time I finished with work, I needed a mental health day, every second day! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> My problem is mixing up my left and right so I will say go right and point left. :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm12:


That is me to a T. Would you happen to be able to use either hand, reasonably well, for somethings? I am ambidextrous, and often pick up a pen, when I want to write something; in my left hand and begin writing, and will wonder for the entire time that I am writing, why something feels strange. It will take a while to realise that I am actually writing left handed! I also used to get in trouble at school, for always being out of step with everyone else. I always believed that the world was out of step with me! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Susan has texted to say still no broadband and not until next week. She says she is sick as a parrot and going to change supplier.
> 
> I'm off to craft market, got Mr Ps credit card, but I have promised not to buy a weaving loom. Catch you later. Xxx


There are small weaving looms available, but by the time you see this, you would have been to the market, come home again, AND had a sleep! So this post is for you to remember, the next time you get to that market! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Happy birthday to the little one, have a fun time!! Xxxx


Ditto from me, as well!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was just thinking of years ago when the collectors twice a week went to the back of the house and got the garbage. Now we take the a recyclable and regular garbage bin curbside once a week. The truck has arms that pick up the bins and empty them into the truck and sets them back down. Village looks messy until everyone finally gets the bins back into hiding. A service provided as part of our taxes, no extra charges.


The costs are added in, for each new service that is added, if that service was not supplied originally.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Lucky you and lucky them. Getting to spend a day together make beautiful memories. Seems I forget the screaming tantrum and remember when they picked a flower for me and uproot the entire plant.


Yes, I remember quite a few times, when a child brought a flower in for me, and there was a tangle of roots attached! ☺ so when the child was old enough; we started gardening, and the flowers began coming in minus the roots. When they were able to do that, they were so pleased with themselves. The look on the little faces is priceless


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just finished yet another one of these cardis, a change from boy's stuff. It's for my god-daughter's little girl, I love this pattern.


Such a pretty little cardigan!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, but it might have been Jill's :sm13:!! I just wanted to empty out the gift shop!!


????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Spent the day with the boys and their mother. She didn't tell me how far I would have to walk! We went to Tilgate Country Park, near Crawley. It's a very large area. The boys loved it, and the surprise when Mum picked Nan up on the way.


Now that would have been the best part of the trip, wouldn't it? ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You all seem to have had wonderful days, we went shopping :sm18: :sm18: At least I got dinner out. Looking out of the window this afternoon I saw a fox trotting up the lane with not a care in the world. Went right past the house and turned up into the forest. It's the first time I've seen a fox in the middle of the day. That was my excitement for the day. :sm09: :sm09: :sm13:


I would have been excited about that also! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mosaic finished


What are you putting as the centre?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I am doing absolutely nothing that requires the use of any amount of energy, andn definitely no movement of the spine! Woke this morning with excruciating pain in my lumbar spine, immediately above my pelvis. So I have done nothing, apart from catching up on here and reclining on my 3 seater, with a pillow supporting my back and head, and now I am going to catch up with something else; then seed if I can cope with a small amount of knitting! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> That is me to a T. Would you happen to be able to use either hand, reasonably well, for somethings? I am ambidextrous, and often pick up a pen, when I want to write something; in my left hand and begin writing, and will wonder for the entire time that I am writing, why something feels strange. It will take a while to realise that I am actually writing left handed! I also used to get in trouble at school, for always being out of step with everyone else. I always believed that the world was out of step with me! ????????????????


Yes I am fairly ambidextrous although not to the point of writing, then I am definitely a leftie. I think when you are a leftie you get to learn how to do things with either hand. I use a knife and fork right handed but a spoon left. I knit right handed but sew (when I really have to) left handed. I'll catch a ball with which ever hand is nearest. Perhaps that's just laziness. xxx :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mosaic finished


Proper job! That's fantastic, clever girl!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is me to a T. Would you happen to be able to use either hand, reasonably well, for somethings? I am ambidextrous, and often pick up a pen, when I want to write something; in my left hand and begin writing, and will wonder for the entire time that I am writing, why something feels strange. It will take a while to realise that I am actually writing left handed! I also used to get in trouble at school, for always being out of step with everyone else. I always believed that the world was out of step with me! ????????????????


....and I think it was you that was correct!!! xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hang on tight. We would not want you to blow away in all that wind. I hope our winter is as mild as our summer. One snowfall on Christmas is enough to last the entire season for me.


Xiang said:


> We have had mostly grey clouds, interspaced with sunshine, and gale force winds, over the last few days! A very wild and windy Spring, this year! I am waiting to see what Summer is going to be like! ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I am doing absolutely nothing that requires the use of any amount of energy, andn definitely no movement of the spine! Woke this morning with excruciating pain in my lumbar spine, immediately above my pelvis. So I have done nothing, apart from catching up on here and reclining on my 3 seater, with a pillow supporting my back and head, and now I am going to catch up with something else; then seed if I can cope with a small amount of knitting! ????????


Hope the pain has subsided by the time you read this dear! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You know you are lucky, don't you? Many men would not be as helpful as your hubby.


Xiang said:


> My DH does most of the work (including the cooking and dishes) around here, mainly because I am down and out of action for quite a few days if I do to much of what I used to do; I can usually cope with getting the washing hung up, but there are times that I just can't do it (today is one of those days), and he will take over when I need him too.????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I wonder if those of us who mix up left and right are left handed? You and I are.


Xiang said:


> That is me to a T. Would you happen to be able to use either hand, reasonably well, for somethings? I am ambidextrous, and often pick up a pen, when I want to write something; in my left hand and begin writing, and will wonder for the entire time that I am writing, why something feels strange. It will take a while to realise that I am actually writing left handed! I also used to get in trouble at school, for always being out of step with everyone else. I always believed that the world was out of step with me! ????????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

When they bring dandelions I wish the roots were attached to them. ;^)


Xiang said:


> Yes, I remember quite a few times, when a child brought a flower in for me, and there was a tangle of roots attached! ☺ so when the child was old enough; we started gardening, and the flowers began coming in minus the roots. When they were able to do that, they were so pleased with themselves. The look on the little faces is priceless


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry you are in so much pain. Those darn backs can cause so many problems. Hope yours get straightened out quickly.


Xiang said:


> Well I am doing absolutely nothing that requires the use of any amount of energy, andn definitely no movement of the spine! Woke this morning with excruciating pain in my lumbar spine, immediately above my pelvis. So I have done nothing, apart from catching up on here and reclining on my 3 seater, with a pillow supporting my back and head, and now I am going to catch up with something else; then seed if I can cope with a small amount of knitting! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I wonder if those of us who mix up left and right are left handed? You and I are.


And me. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Proper job! That's fantastic, clever girl!! xxx


Thank you xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The leaves are blowing off the trees, it's proper autumn.

Have just ordered a clock movement and I am planning on making a mosaic clock for my craft room.

Today I have to .organize things for Creative Chaos tomorrow.

Happy Sunday everyone and Judi feel better soon. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

A mosaic clock sounds like a wonderful crafting idea. I am assuming the clock face would go where the mirror is on your present project. Organizing for chaos sounds like an interesting idea. ;^) 
ize things for Creative Chaos tomorrow.

Happy Sunday everyone and Judi feel better soon. xx[/quote]


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You all seem to have had wonderful days, we went shopping :sm18: :sm18: At least I got dinner out. Looking out of the window this afternoon I saw a fox trotting up the lane with not a care in the world. Went right past the house and turned up into the forest. It's the first time I've seen a fox in the middle of the day. That was my excitement for the day. :sm09: :sm09: :sm13:


I love those little uplifting moments life occasionally throws at us. We remember them forever.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, cut all the pieces myself and they are all about a quarter of an inch or less. Xx


that makes it all the cleverer.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mosaic finished


OGG!!! That's gorgeous.

(OGG is what my grandson said I should use. It means Oh Golly Gosh - he says it suits me better)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Now that would have been the best part of the trip, wouldn't it? ????????????


I think so! Though the animals they have there were friendly, and it has a great play area. It also has a 'Go Ape' area, but we don't trust them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

the sun is shining here ATM, but rain is promised this evening. We have a concert this evening, followed by the Society's AGM. I was going to resign as vice-chairman, but things are a bit messy right now so I'll give a year's notice instead. After next Monday (7th) when I resign as Secretary of the local Community Centre, this will be the only thing I have left not ex-service related.

I hope it doesn't rain before we get home.

We had golden clouds again last night. Wonderful sunsets.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> I wonder if those of us who mix up left and right are left handed? You and I are.


A righty here, but still get mixed up


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from a sunny, but chilly little corner of the world. I was playing Susie homemaker this a.m. I found all the shirt I bought last year are a size too big. I thought they would be comfortable if I could snug up the jewel neckline. I strung a piece of elastic jewelry cord thru the ribbing in the neck. Just doing that snugged up the neck, pulled up the shoulders and shortened the sleeves. Here is hoping they are soon too large again. ;^)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope the pain has subsided by the time you read this dear! xxxx


Me, too, Judi. Sending you warm, gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The leaves are blowing off the trees, it's proper autumn.
> 
> Have just ordered a clock movement and I am planning on making a mosaic clock for my craft room.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea to use it for a clock! Have a great day today.

Not sure exactly what I'm doing today. I think I'll be able to start with a walk if it's not raining when I finally see daylight and can head out. Yesterday I went to a class and learned about doing Tunisian knit and purl stitches and then stayed on to participate in a sweater CAL I've decided to do. Fun day at the LYS. The two women who own the shop (a mother and daughter) are wonderful and so pleasant to everyone. Always fun to spend time there.

After I finished up there, I met Mr. Ric over at the rental house and helped him get the lawns (front and back) mowed and then we came home and did the same for our house. Hopefully that will be it for the rental house and we shouldn't have to do it here at the house again until spring. :sm02:

I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A righty here, but still get mixed up


Me, too, Rebecca! :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, you sound like Susan - and Barny - and Janet!! Not me though as my DH will not do DIY under _any_ circumstances!!!!


I am in good company then ????, the new island does look better and gives us room all around it and more counter space!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A righty here, but still get mixed up


This is how one of my many my driving instructors taught me: You can only make a 'L' (for left) shape with your left hand (thumb and forefinger)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from a sunny, but chilly little corner of the world. I was playing Susie homemaker this a.m. I found all the shirt I bought last year are a size too big. I thought they would be comfortable if I could snug up the jewel neckline. I strung a piece of elastic jewelry cord thru the ribbing in the neck. Just doing that snugged up the neck, pulled up the shoulders and shortened the sleeves. Here is hoping they are soon too large again. ;^)


Good thinking, glad it worked! Why are you shrinking??!!! :sm06: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> This is how one of my many my driving instructors taught me: You can only make a 'L' (for left) shape with your left hand (thumb and forefinger)


Great unless you're dyslexic. :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Great unless you're dyslexic. :sm15: :sm15:


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh dear, that brought a smile to my face. That is exactly how my great grand was taught in preschool. It worked for her also.


London Girl said:


> This is how one of my many my driving instructors taught me: You can only make a 'L' (for left) shape with your left hand (thumb and forefinger)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is how one of my many my driving instructors taught me: You can only make a 'L' (for left) shape with your left hand (thumb and forefinger)


I have to think which hand do I write with... But both methods take time!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> You know you are lucky, don't you? Many men would not be as helpful as your hubby.


My DH does most of the cooking around here. He is very happy to do anything except ironing! Luckily when I do get ironing I can sit down to it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Such a pretty little cardigan!


Thank you, I gave it to her yesterday & she loved it. The baby is 6months but very very tiny so it will fit her for ages.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> This is how one of my many my driving instructors taught me: You can only make a 'L' (for left) shape with your left hand (thumb and forefinger)


That's what my DDs do!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening all. I've had a great day with family. We all went for a meal, there were 11 of us. I wanted to celebrate getting my mobility help back. My DDs have helped me so much this year. I also took my friend who went to my tribunal with me. To make it even more special it was our GS Felix first birthday. He sat at the head of the table with balloons on his chair & a big smile on his face. His big brother & cousins had a great time playing with all the birthday presents. I'm now sitting in front of the fire, it's so quiet! Hugs to you all xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I have to think which hand do I write with... But both methods take time!


Oh yes, I'd forgotten that one! My dad tried to make me think of one of the old London telephone directories, L - R !!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like a lovely time spent with family and friends.


LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I've had a great day with family. We all went for a meal, there were 11 of us. I wanted to celebrate getting my mobility help back. My DDs have helped me so much this year. I also took my friend who went to my tribunal with me. To make it even more special it was our GS Felix first birthday. He sat at the head of the table with balloons on his chair & a big smile on his face. His big brother & cousins had a great time playing with all the birthday presents. I'm now sitting in front of the fire, it's so quiet! Hugs to you all xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I need to shrink a lot more. It is very slow going. One size in six months. Trying to be more active, however, I get to the computer and time just flies by.


London Girl said:


> Good thinking, glad it worked! Why are you shrinking??!!! :sm06: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I need to shrink a lot more. It is very slow going. One size in six months. Trying to be more active, however, I get to the computer and time just flies by.


I know, I'm the same, it's very addictive!! :sm22: :sm22: :sm22: xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I've had a great day with family. We all went for a meal, there were 11 of us. I wanted to celebrate getting my mobility help back. My DDs have helped me so much this year. I also took my friend who went to my tribunal with me. To make it even more special it was our GS Felix first birthday. He sat at the head of the table with balloons on his chair & a big smile on his face. His big brother & cousins had a great time playing with all the birthday presents. I'm now sitting in front of the fire, it's so quiet! Hugs to you all xx


What a lovely day :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am in good company then ????, the new island does look better and gives us room all around it and more counter space!


That's great! Mr. Ric will do plenty of projects like this, but he never does any of the housework or cooking, ever!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> What a lovely day :sm24:


Ditto from me, Chris. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello all !
GSUSAN I miss you!????
Purple that mosaic is gorgeous! !!
???? great job


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

MJudi, I have the nasal pillows but I can always try new ones too if I find something I feel would work better for me.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Okay feathers are done, now I've begun the center , it looks plain right now but fingers crossed my plan will work and jazz it up lol.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Okay feathers are done, now I've begun the center , it looks plain right now but fingers crossed my plan will work and jazz it up lol.


It's looking better and better. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's looking better and better. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


Ditto from me, Angela. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I've had a great day with family. We all went for a meal, there were 11 of us. I wanted to celebrate getting my mobility help back. My DDs have helped me so much this year. I also took my friend who went to my tribunal with me. To make it even more special it was our GS Felix first birthday. He sat at the head of the table with balloons on his chair & a big smile on his face. His big brother & cousins had a great time playing with all the birthday presents. I'm now sitting in front of the fire, it's so quiet! Hugs to you all xx


Awww , sounds like good times ????.
Happy birthday to little Felix ????????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks y'all ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Okay time to get er done , and move on to the owl bag for DD2 !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Love and hugs! XOXOXO 

Oh we had sewing circle Friday and our lovely Marla did show up and we discussed it and all decided on every other Friday for awhile. ..


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. It is wonderful to see this take shape.


linkan said:


> Okay feathers are done, now I've begun the center , it looks plain right now but fingers crossed my plan will work and jazz it up lol.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's looking better and better. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


Can't say it any better than that!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay feathers are done, now I've begun the center , it looks plain right now but fingers crossed my plan will work and jazz it up lol.


Fabulous xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I am fairly ambidextrous although not to the point of writing, then I am definitely a leftie. I think when you are a leftie you get to learn how to do things with either hand. I use a knife and fork right handed but a spoon left. I knit right handed but sew (when I really have to) left handed. I'll catch a ball with which ever hand is nearest. Perhaps that's just laziness. xxx :sm12: :sm09:


I am basically right handed, but can do almost anything - except catch a ball, which I am not very good at, with either hand; so I don't think it is laziness, it is simply that you are able to do that.I think those of us who are able to use both hands equally well, are rarer than the lefties, but also better off if we ever injure our dominant hand! xoxo ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and I think it was you that was correct!!! xx


Ahhhhh ..... a fellow believer, was the world out of step with you also? I always did march to my own tune! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hang on tight. We would not want you to blow away in all that wind. I hope our winter is as mild as our summer. One snowfall on Christmas is enough to last the entire season for me.


I am hoping our summer is quite mild, our winter wasn't too bad; but I really don't remember having a Spring like this one before - but perhaps I was too young to remember! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope the pain has subsided by the time you read this dear! xxxx


Thanks June, I doped up as much as I could with the inefficient medications that are doled out to us, and did very little; but by the time I was ready to go to bed, the pain had reduced to the usual level, so it's all good now. I can tell you, and everyone else, that there are times that I could quite easily wipe myself out with anything I could lay my hands on ....... but that would cut into my yarn and fabric money ........ but watch out when I can't sew, or knit anymore!!! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> You know you are lucky, don't you? Many men would not be as helpful as your hubby.


Oh yes I do, my first hubby was a wrong un, so I got rid of him, and my DH now is very good. He tries to make out that he is just a regular bloke, like the rest of them, but he doesn't succeed! He also gets very concerned when my medications don't work, but he doesn't know what to do then, and there is nothing he can do!

I am in contact with other people with the same condition, throughout the world; and a lot of those people (men and women) have lost their partners because of the loss of their health, which is very sad!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I wonder if those of us who mix up left and right are left handed? You and I are.


Possibly, but I don't remember being forced to use my right hand, instead of my left, but I have heard of others having that done to them. I mainly use my right hand, but sometimes I have used my left hand instead, and it is quite easy, but the first time it happened I was 19, and one of the girls I was working with made the comment, that she thought I was right handed, and I answered that I was, and the next thing she asked was 'why are you using your left hand'! The funny thing about it was that I thought that writing had felt very weird on that day, but I had written an entire report, with my left hand! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sorry you are in so much pain. Those darn backs can cause so many problems. Hope yours get straightened out quickly.


Thanks Jinx, it usually settles down, once the extra medication kicks in!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished my mosaic, it still needs to br grouted.


That is fantastic!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just finished yet another one of these cardis, a change from boy's stuff. It's for my god-daughter's little girl, I love this pattern.


That is so cute, that is the pattern I used to make the dresses that I made for my great nieces when I got past the sleeves I just joined in the round and made it the length I wanted easy and versatile!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is how one of my many my driving instructors taught me: You can only make a 'L' (for left) shape with your left hand (thumb and forefinger)


The problem with that is that members of my family also write, and read, in reverse, so we see the L both ways and it really doesn't help, so we just devise our own methods! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay feathers are done, now I've begun the center , it looks plain right now but fingers crossed my plan will work and jazz it up lol.


That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you, hope the finished project doesn't disappoint. It's 3:30am here and I'm going to bed lol. !!! 
But this is it, done. .. :sm01:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Maybe. ......... ..... 

Or maybe I'll sleep on it. .........

XOXOX!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Not literally !! I know at least two of you thought it !! LOL ????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thank you, hope the finished project doesn't disappoint. It's 3:30am here and I'm going to bed lol. !!!
> But this is it, done. .. :sm01:


A real work of art. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Love and hugs! XOXOXO
> 
> Oh we had sewing circle Friday and our lovely Marla did show up and we discussed it and all decided on every other Friday for awhile. ..


Sounds like a good solution

And the embroidery is really lovely :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Maybe. ......... .....
> 
> Or maybe I'll sleep on it. .........
> 
> XOXOX!


Get to bed :sm09: in the morning you look at it with fresh eyes and make a better decision, it is lovely though


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Thank you, hope the finished project doesn't disappoint. It's 3:30am here and I'm going to bed lol. !!!
> But this is it, done. .. :sm01:


I've run out of adjectives. xxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning, needless to say I haven't a clue what we will be doing.

Catch you later an have a good week. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a very dull Wales. I know I would miss him terribly if he went but does anyone want a husband, slightly used and not quite in perfect condition but free to a good home? At 7.30 he was up and about and wait for it, singing away to himself downstairs, well I say to himself but I think the valley could hear him I certainly could. Came downstairs and was getting his breakfast and he come out into the kitchen and tells me the fire could do with a bit of TLC. I thought it's not the only one, but asked him which b. hand shall I use. He shut up then. Anyway the day can only improve (hopefully) I think it will be a leave me alone and let me knit day. You all have a good one will catch up later when civilised people are about. xxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

linkan said:


> Thank you, hope the finished project doesn't disappoint. It's 3:30am here and I'm going to bed lol. !!!
> But this is it, done. .. :sm01:


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thank you, hope the finished project doesn't disappoint. It's 3:30am here and I'm going to bed lol. !!!
> But this is it, done. .. :sm01:


No the finished product does not disappoint, it is still gorgeous!!! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I am sure whatever you do will be enjoyed by all.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning, needless to say I haven't a clue what we will be doing.
> 
> Catch you later an have a good week. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I hope your day improves after a cuppa and some quiet.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very dull Wales. I know I would miss him terribly if he went but does anyone want a husband, slightly used and not quite in perfect condition but free to a good home? At 7.30 he was up and about and wait for it, singing away to himself downstairs, well I say to himself but I think the valley could hear him I certainly could. Came downstairs and was getting his breakfast and he come out into the kitchen and tells me the fire could do with a bit of TLC. I thought it's not the only one, but asked him which b. hand shall I use. He shut up then. Anyway the day can only improve (hopefully) I think it will be a leave me alone and let me knit day. You all have a good one will catch up later when civilised people are about. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope your day improves after a cuppa and some quiet.


Well let's put it this way, it hasn't got worse yet so that is a good thing. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very dull Wales. I know I would miss him terribly if he went but does anyone want a husband, slightly used and not quite in perfect condition but free to a good home? At 7.30 he was up and about and wait for it, singing away to himself downstairs, well I say to himself but I think the valley could hear him I certainly could. Came downstairs and was getting his breakfast and he come out into the kitchen and tells me the fire could do with a bit of TLC. I thought it's not the only one, but asked him which b. hand shall I use. He shut up then. Anyway the day can only improve (hopefully) I think it will be a leave me alone and let me knit day. You all have a good one will catch up later when civilised people are about. xxx


Oh dear, I can't even say that I know how you feel, but I do hope your day improves! ???? My DH is just heading off to bed, ease we have such dreadful TV reception, that we almost have to guess what is being said by the people in the programmes.

The programme I am watching, would not be everybody's choice; but I love these kind of programmes. It is called Super Vet: Bionic Stories, and it is about a Professor Noel Fitzgerald (I think that is his name), and he has his facility in Surry, and he does all these phenomenal surgeries, on animals that require the treatments; and give the animals a new lease on a life that is pain free. I wish there were more vets around like him, and it would be great if there were doctors and surgeons, for people, who also did this type of surgeries! I would have loved to have worked with someone like him - innovative and ground-breaking!!????????????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:41 am EST and 5'C (41'F). Cool weekend, it didn't get any higher than 9'C. I stayed inside and knit.
One of the stray kitties came to the door when I opened it. I think he was enjoying the warmth coming out of the house. I stood aside and offered him entrance, but he wouldn't step inside.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well let's put it this way, it hasn't got worse yet so that is a good thing. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


So what time is it in your own regions ladies? It is 9:15pm for me, and I am hoping to see the end of this ET show!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very dull Wales. I know I would miss him terribly if he went but does anyone want a husband, slightly used and not quite in perfect condition but free to a good home? At 7.30 he was up and about and wait for it, singing away to himself downstairs, well I say to himself but I think the valley could hear him I certainly could. Came downstairs and was getting his breakfast and he come out into the kitchen and tells me the fire could do with a bit of TLC. I thought it's not the only one, but asked him which b. hand shall I use. He shut up then. Anyway the day can only improve (hopefully) I think it will be a leave me alone and let me knit day. You all have a good one will catch up later when civilised people are about. xxx


Maybe he was singing to get you up so he could have some company. Mum purposely makes a ton of noise to get me out of bed so she can talk.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> So what time is it in your own regions ladies? It is 9:15pm for me, and I am hoping to see the end of this ET show!


It's 11.45 am here so I'm getting dinner ready. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:41 am EST and 5'C (41'F). Cool weekend, it didn't get any higher than 9'C. I stayed inside and knit.
> One of the stray kitties came to the door when I opened it. I think he was enjoying the warmth coming out of the house. I stood aside and offered him entrance, but he wouldn't step inside.


Perhaps that will happen after a few more invitations, he must be a bit shy! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe he was singing to get you up so he could have some company. Mum purposely makes a ton of noise to get me out of bed so she can talk.


Well that won't work, just because I'm up doesn't mean I am awake or in my right mind, so conversations are few and far between first thing. xxx :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thank you, hope the finished project doesn't disappoint. It's 3:30am here and I'm going to bed lol. !!!
> But this is it, done. .. :sm01:


Awesome.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The problem with that is that members of my family also write, and read, in reverse, so we see the L both ways and it really doesn't help, so we just devise our own methods! ????????????


My father would never let me have the newspaper, or parts of it, so I learned to read upside down while he had it on the table and was reading it. I learned to read quickly before he turned the pages.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's 11.45 am here so I'm getting dinner ready. xxx


You are very productive, and organised; I don't think I have ever been so organised, in my entire life, probably including at work as well! ????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Possibly, but I don't remember being forced to use my right hand, instead of my left, but I have heard of others having that done to them. I mainly use my right hand, but sometimes I have used my left hand instead, and it is quite easy, but the first time it happened I was 19, and one of the girls I was working with made the comment, that she thought I was right handed, and I answered that I was, and the next thing she asked was 'why are you using your left hand'! The funny thing about it was that I thought that writing had felt very weird on that day, but I had written an entire report, with my left hand! ????????


My brother was forced to use his right hand by my father. He is fully ambidexterous now. (And his handwriting looks equally horrid with either hand)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Love and hugs! XOXOXO
> 
> Oh we had sewing circle Friday and our lovely Marla did show up and we discussed it and all decided on every other Friday for awhile. ..


That's great.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I had hoped to leave earlier, so I wouldn't have to speed on the highway, but I missed again.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> You are very productive, and organised; I don't think I have ever been so organised, in my entire life, probably including at work as well! ????????????????


I'm not sure I'm what you'd call organised more like himself likes his regular meals whereas if I'm home alone I'll eat when I'm hungry. If you saw the state of my house you wouldn't put me and organised in the same sentence. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My father would never let me have the newspaper, or parts of it, so I learned to read upside down while he had it on the table and was reading it. I learned to read quickly before he turned the pages.


That is very clever of you, but did your father realise what you were doing? I only discovered that I could read upside down, when I wanted to see my file in Centrelink, and the woman behind the desk wouldn't let me have it; so I read it while she was searching for some info that they accused me of not giving them! Hahahaha I won, and I didn't have to repay the large amount, that they overpaid me from not looking at my file properly! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm not sure I'm what you'd call organised more like himself likes his regular meals whereas if I'm home alone I'll eat when I'm hungry. If you saw the state of my house you wouldn't put me and organised in the same sentence. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


That could definitely be said about the state of my house also, but if anyone in this house says anything about it, my heels get dug ignore, and I take longer to do anything. I like the house to have no other person in it, if I am going to sort things! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My brother was forced to use his right hand by my father. He is fully ambidexterous now. (And his handwriting looks equally horrid with either hand)


Both of my brothers are totally right handed, and their writing looks almost like a spider walked across the page, but then dad's writing was as bad as theirs. All of the females in the family have quite neat writing though!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Your post is time stamped 6:44 for my area. I have been up for a few hours. Just waking up after 3 cups of coffee. Sun will be up in and hour or two.


Xiang said:


> So what time is it in your own regions ladies? It is 9:15pm for me, and I am hoping to see the end of this ET show!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

A boy in my class was forced to use his right hand by his instructors. He developed a terrible stutter that he never got rid of. Doctors said the stutter came from making his brain work against itself.


nitz8catz said:


> My brother was forced to use his right hand by my father. He is fully ambidexterous now. (And his handwriting looks equally horrid with either hand)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am awful. If himself wants regular meals, he makes them himself. No way am I stopping in the middle of what I am doing so I can fix him something to eat. 


Barn-dweller said:


> I'm not sure I'm what you'd call organised more like himself likes his regular meals whereas if I'm home alone I'll eat when I'm hungry. If you saw the state of my house you wouldn't put me and organised in the same sentence. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I doped up as much as I could with the inefficient medications that are doled out to us, and did very little; but by the time I was ready to go to bed, the pain had reduced to the usual level, so it's all good now. I can tell you, and everyone else, that there are times that I could quite easily wipe myself out with anything I could lay my hands on ....... but that would cut into my yarn and fabric money ........ but watch out when I can't sew, or knit anymore!!! ????????????????


I am lucky to have never suffered that level of pain but I truly feel for you and everyone else who has to put up with it and hope better meds are just around the corner for you! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thank you, hope the finished project doesn't disappoint. It's 3:30am here and I'm going to bed lol. !!!
> But this is it, done. .. :sm01:


That is an heirloom piece Angela, absolutely stunning but I bet you're glad it's finished?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very dull Wales. I know I would miss him terribly if he went but does anyone want a husband, slightly used and not quite in perfect condition but free to a good home? At 7.30 he was up and about and wait for it, singing away to himself downstairs, well I say to himself but I think the valley could hear him I certainly could. Came downstairs and was getting his breakfast and he come out into the kitchen and tells me the fire could do with a bit of TLC. I thought it's not the only one, but asked him which b. hand shall I use. He shut up then. Anyway the day can only improve (hopefully) I think it will be a leave me alone and let me knit day. You all have a good one will catch up later when civilised people are about. xxx


Oh dear, I feel for you hun!! Mine keeps out of my way by watching tennis on the Internet, day and night or listening to what, in my opinion, is awful music on his headphones which are old and let the sound out all over the house as he has the music so loud!!! Hope you get some peace and quiet to knot, what's on the needles? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:41 am EST and 5'C (41'F). Cool weekend, it didn't get any higher than 9'C. I stayed inside and knit.
> One of the stray kitties came to the door when I opened it. I think he was enjoying the warmth coming out of the house. I stood aside and offered him entrance, but he wouldn't step inside.


Well, he wasn't _that_ cold then!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So what time is it in your own regions ladies? It is 9:15pm for me, and I am hoping to see the end of this ET show!


I think it would have been 12.45 here, lunch time!!!

Edit: Oops, If Barny says it was 11.45, it was here too, we are on the same time zone, even though we are in different countries!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I feel for you hun!! Mine keeps out of my way by watching tennis on the Internet, day and night or listening to what, in my opinion, is awful music on his headphones which are old and let the sound out all over the house as he has the music so loud!!! Hope you get some peace and quiet to knot, what's on the needles? xxx


Hopefully not knotting but knitting, :sm15: I'm trying that Judith's scarf that you pointed out the other day. I only had 4 ply yarn so have used bigger needles. 
The thing that really bugs me about DH is he is awake early (therefore I am) but now he has had his dinner he is now dozing off in the chair. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I think it would have been 12.45 here, lunch time!!!
> 
> Edit: Oops, If Barny says it was 11.45, it was here too, we are on the same time zone, even though we are in different countries!!!!


Now your being completely confusing. xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thank you, hope the finished project doesn't disappoint. It's 3:30am here and I'm going to bed lol. !!!
> But this is it, done. .. :sm01:


Absolutely beautiful, Angela!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well let's put it this way, it hasn't got worse yet so that is a good thing. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


That is a good thing. They can be so insensitive at times! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So what time is it in your own regions ladies? It is 9:15pm for me, and I am hoping to see the end of this ET show!


It's 6:20 a.m. here. Getting ready to go to the doctor for my annual physical.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully not knotting but knitting, :sm15: I'm trying that Judith's scarf that you pointed out the other day. I only had 4 ply yarn so have used bigger needles.
> The thing that really bugs me about DH is he is awake early (therefore I am) but now he has had his dinner he is now dozing off in the chair. xxxx


But he's _quiet_ so at least you can get on with your knotting, lol!!! Deposit received, thank you!! xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Good morning from the Island. Up at 5:30 a.m. to light the fire. It's DH's birthday today so we shared a cup of tea together and I played Beatles "When I"m 64" instead of squeaking happy birthday at him. A little package of mixed chocolate bars and an iTunes card so he can get some apps for his iPad. Tomorrow we will go for fish and chips, he is looking forward to it!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Morning Londy! I'll catch up with you, reading from page 218. xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is how one of my many my driving instructors taught me: You can only make a 'L' (for left) shape with your left hand (thumb and forefinger)


not if your palm is facing you!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thank you, hope the finished project doesn't disappoint. It's 3:30am here and I'm going to bed lol. !!!
> But this is it, done. .. :sm01:


That is a real work of art. You must be quite proud of yourself. I am (of you, that is)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Now your being completely confusing. xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


It's what I do best!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island. Up at 5:30 a.m. to light the fire. It's DH's birthday today so we shared a cup of tea together and I played Beatles "When I"m 64" instead of squeaking happy birthday at him. A little package of mixed chocolate bars and an iTunes card so he can get some apps for his iPad. Tomorrow we will go for fish and chips, he is looking forward to it!


A very happy birthday to Mr Trish!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> not if your palm is facing you!


I don't think it should be doing that when you're driving!!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've run out of adjectives. xxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


beautiful, exquisite, wonderful, really artistic, perfect, gorgeous, pretty, lovely, charming, delightful, appealing, ravishing, stunning, bewitching, elegant, decorative, magnificent, divine, knockout, and for we English smashing.

Enough? They're all accurate!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is very clever of you, but did your father realise what you were doing? I only discovered that I could read upside down, when I wanted to see my file in Centrelink, and the woman behind the desk wouldn't let me have it; so I read it while she was searching for some info that they accused me of not giving them! Hahahaha I won, and I didn't have to repay the large amount, that they overpaid me from not looking at my file properly! ????????????????


I discovered that I could read upside down at school when I was called into the Headmistress's room and she kept me standing in silence for a while. I knew what she was going to say long before she bothered!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy birthday to Island man. Beatles songs for ones birthday is always a treat.


Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island. Up at 5:30 a.m. to light the fire. It's DH's birthday today so we shared a cup of tea together and I played Beatles "When I"m 64" instead of squeaking happy birthday at him. A little package of mixed chocolate bars and an iTunes card so he can get some apps for his iPad. Tomorrow we will go for fish and chips, he is looking forward to it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That is an heirloom piece Angela, absolutely stunning but I bet you're glad it's finished?!!! xxxx


trust you to find a way to beat my list!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, I thought maybe you also did macrame. I use to do that a lot years ago. Anyone still do that?


Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully not knotting but knitting, :sm15: I'm trying that Judith's scarf that you pointed out the other day. I only had 4 ply yarn so have used bigger needles.
> The thing that really bugs me about DH is he is awake early (therefore I am) but now he has had his dinner he is now dozing off in the chair. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island. Up at 5:30 a.m. to light the fire. It's DH's birthday today so we shared a cup of tea together and I played Beatles "When I"m 64" instead of squeaking happy birthday at him. A little package of mixed chocolate bars and an iTunes card so he can get some apps for his iPad. Tomorrow we will go for fish and chips, he is looking forward to it!


happy birthday Islander's DH!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't think it should be doing that when you're driving!!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm23:


I'm laughing so much the chair is rocking. And it's not even that funny. Oh dear, I'm losing it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Nothing on today. Almost literally as I am about to get in the bath. Busy day tomorrow, WRACA meeting (AGM) followed by an afternoon with No 1 son and twins.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> But he's _quiet_ so at least you can get on with your knotting, lol!!! Deposit received, thank you!! xxxx


He actually went out in the garden and did some strimming. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> beautiful, exquisite, wonderful, really artistic, perfect, gorgeous, pretty, lovely, charming, delightful, appealing, ravishing, stunning, bewitching, elegant, decorative, magnificent, divine, knockout, and for we English smashing.
> 
> Enough? They're all accurate!


Thanks, I'll add them to my repertoire, if I can remember them all. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You can knot while he strimms.


Barn-dweller said:


> He actually went out in the garden and did some strimming. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> beautiful, exquisite, wonderful, really artistic, perfect, gorgeous, pretty, lovely, charming, delightful, appealing, ravishing, stunning, bewitching, elegant, decorative, magnificent, divine, knockout, and for we English smashing.
> 
> Enough? They're all accurate!


You didn't like it then?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> trust you to find a way to beat my list!


Nah, you beat mine!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh, I thought maybe you also did macrame. I use to do that a lot years ago. Anyone still do that?


I can remember making a plant pot holder and a shopping bag from string my DH pinched from the post office, where he worked!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm laughing so much the chair is rocking. And it's not even that funny. Oh dear, I'm losing it.


It was _quite_ funny!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Nothing on today. Almost literally as I am about to get in the bath. Busy day tomorrow, WRACA meeting (AGM) followed by an afternoon with No 1 son and twins.


Have fun with the family tomorrow, enjoy your bath and thank you for the mental image of you getting into it!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm04:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a great idea to use it for a clock! Have a great day today.
> 
> Not sure exactly what I'm doing today. I think I'll be able to start with a walk if it's not raining when I finally see daylight and can head out. Yesterday I went to a class and learned about doing Tunisian knit and purl stitches and then stayed on to participate in a sweater CAL I've decided to do. Fun day at the LYS. The two women who own the shop (a mother and daughter) are wonderful and so pleasant to everyone. Always fun to spend time there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

This photo is from when I was in my mid 20's. It was the best job I ever had.. like working in a candy shop! I hardly ever took a pay check home, it was the start of my spinning passion as there was every fibre under the sun and exotic yarns on the cone for hardly anything compared to now! 
I still have many friends today that I met through the LYS in the 70's!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> A very happy birthday to Mr Trish!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Oh he'll be thrilled to be called "Mr. Trish", i'm still laughing! Made my day Londy! xox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> This photo is from when I was in my mid 20's. It was the best job I ever had.. like working in a candy shop! I hardly ever took a pay check home, it was the start of my spinning passion as there was every fibre under the sun and exotic yarns on the cone for hardly anything compared to now!
> I still have many friends today that I met through the LYS in the 70's!


That sounds like the perfect job!! Is that LYS still open for business? I can recognise you in the picture, you haven't changed!! x


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You didn't like it then?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


obviously not very much, as I left out iconic. Actually I hate that much misused word.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nah, you beat mine!!! x


You thought of heirloom.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have fun with the family tomorrow, enjoy your bath and thank you for the mental image of you getting into it!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm04:


You have no idea! It really is hard nowadays. Getting out is hilarious.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You thought of heirloom.


Yeah, that was a good one but your list was longer!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You have no idea! It really is hard nowadays. Getting out is hilarious.


Oh dear, I see a hoist on the horizon!! :sm09: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I see a hoist on the horizon!! :sm09: xxx


I'd rather my shower worked.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island. Up at 5:30 a.m. to light the fire. It's DH's birthday today so we shared a cup of tea together and I played Beatles "When I"m 64" instead of squeaking happy birthday at him. A little package of mixed chocolate bars and an iTunes card so he can get some apps for his iPad. Tomorrow we will go for fish and chips, he is looking forward to it!


Happy birthday to your DH


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You thought of heirloom.


The two of you are making my head get all big again lol !! 
I am glad to finish the piece, it was a very relaxing labor of love. ð
Now I get to start DD2's bag. ..I shall post a pic of the before and then after so no step by steps on the next one lol.

People I love the idea of a mosaic clock, what did you use to cut the glass? Is absolutely beautiful..... can't wait to see it in its next step ðð

MJudi , I understand the pain. ..I often wish I could crawl out of my own skin, the meds take the edge off of it and some days are worse than others. Just remember what's important to you and narrow your focus on those bad days. Love ya!

Thank you everyone for all the touching comments, you all inspire me everyday to do more, to go the extra step. I am happy with the way it looks because I'm assured she will be happy with it. 
Our dear Marla took a picture of it and I told her she gets bragging rights because she taught me how to embroider.

Okay time to get moving it's 12:45pm here XOXOX


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds like the perfect job!! Is that LYS still open for business? I can recognise you in the picture, you haven't changed!! x


Ditto from me


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully not knotting but knitting, :sm15: I'm trying that Judith's scarf that you pointed out the other day. I only had 4 ply yarn so have used bigger needles.
> The thing that really bugs me about DH is he is awake early (therefore I am) but now he has had his dinner he is now dozing off in the chair. xxxx


Start singing.... VERY LOUDLY xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Oh wow thanks for sharing this, don't you love having such memorabilia to take you back in time????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Has anyone heard from Rookie Retiree I don't seem to have seen her on here lately or am I just not very observant?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'd rather my shower worked.


I have a P-shaped bath that takes too long and too much water too fill up so I have to use the shower, although occasionally, I yearn for a bath!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Has anyone heard from Rookie Retiree I don't seem to have seen her on here lately or am I just not very observant?


I think I have seen her on Facebook, will check it out but you are right, she has been absent a while.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A very happy birthday to Mr Trish!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


And from me, too! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have fun with the family tomorrow, enjoy your bath and thank you for the mental image of you getting into it!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm04:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> This photo is from when I was in my mid 20's. It was the best job I ever had.. like working in a candy shop! I hardly ever took a pay check home, it was the start of my spinning passion as there was every fibre under the sun and exotic yarns on the cone for hardly anything compared to now!
> I still have many friends today that I met through the LYS in the 70's!


What a great photo and that sounds like a wonderful LYS and a fun place to work.  I'm afraid I wouldn't take home much of a salary either. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Has anyone heard from Rookie Retiree I don't seem to have seen her on here lately or am I just not very observant?


I was wondering the same thing. She has been on Facebook recently.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Has anyone heard from Rookie Retiree I don't seem to have seen her on here lately or am I just not very observant?


Sorry Ladies; very involved in a work project right now; I'll resurface in a couple of days and get packages ready for mailing.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry Ladies; very involved in a work project right now; I'll resurface in a couple of days and get packages ready for mailing.


No rush, just pleased you're OK. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have a P-shaped bath that takes too long and too much water too fill up so I have to use the shower, although occasionally, I yearn for a bath!!


I've not had a bath for years. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Thank you, hope the finished project doesn't disappoint. It's 3:30am here and I'm going to bed lol. !!!
> But this is it, done. .. :sm01:


That should be in a frame on the wall, you are so clever


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island. Up at 5:30 a.m. to light the fire. It's DH's birthday today so we shared a cup of tea together and I played Beatles "When I"m 64" instead of squeaking happy birthday at him. A little package of mixed chocolate bars and an iTunes card so he can get some apps for his iPad. Tomorrow we will go for fish and chips, he is looking forward to it!


Happy birthday Mr Islander, hope you enjoy the fish & chips.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I can remember making a plant pot holder and a shopping bag from string my DH pinched from the post office, where he worked!!


I made a wall hanging of an owl, I thought it was wonderful until it was on the wall, a real dust trap.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I've not had a bath for years. Xx


Nor me!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No rush, just pleased you're OK. xxx


Thanks for noticing my absence --- it makes me feel good that you all care so much. I'm toughing this assignment out, but will be really happy when I can be a RookieRetiree again --- maybe even a VeteranRetiree. My parents did too good of a job raising me to "make hay when the sun shines" - in other words if the work is there, take it..do it. The money is sure nice--but I'm getting to an age where time is more valuable than money.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for noticing my absence --- it makes me feel good that you all care so much. I'm toughing this assignment out, but will be really happy when I can be a RookieRetiree again --- maybe even a VeteranRetiree. My parents did too good of a job raising me to "make hay when the sun shines" - in other words if the work is there, take it..do it. The money is sure nice--but I'm getting to an age where time is more valuable than money.


Are you trying to completely retire? xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, it's very late in the day, nearly tomorrow. I've had a rotten day today, supposed to have met the family in the park for my GSs birthday. I could hardly walk this morning so I sent them all off, sat on my own in the cold as I could bend down to start the fire. They all had fun flying kites running on the hill. Londy will know where they were. I am going off the bed now to read my book, it's called The ship of brides by Jojo Moyes. It's about Australian brides going to Uk & USA after the war. I never realised there were so many involved. Night night all. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, it's very late in the day, nearly tomorrow. I've had a rotten day today, supposed to have met the family in the park for my GSs birthday. I could hardly walk this morning so I sent them all off, sat on my own in the cold as I could bend down to start the fire. They all had fun flying kites running on the hill. Londy will know where they were. I am going off the bed now to read my book, it's called The ship of brides by Jojo Moyes. It's about Australian brides going to Uk & USA after the war. I never realised there were so many involved. Night night all. Xx


Night night, will be joining you shortly (not literally). xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sad to hear that. Sure hope tomorrow is a much better day.


LondonChris said:


> Hi, it's very late in the day, nearly tomorrow. I've had a rotten day today, supposed to have met the family in the park for my GSs birthday. I could hardly walk this morning so I sent them all off, sat on my own in the cold as I could bend down to start the fire. They all had fun flying kites running on the hill. Londy will know where they were. I am going off the bed now to read my book, it's called The ship of brides by Jojo Moyes. It's about Australian brides going to Uk & USA after the war. I never realised there were so many involved. Night night all. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Happy birthday Mr Islander, hope you enjoy the fish & chips.


And from me too. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry Ladies; very involved in a work project right now; I'll resurface in a couple of days and get packages ready for mailing.


Have been missing you, Rookie! Thanks for checking in. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've not had a bath for years. Xx


Me either! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, it's very late in the day, nearly tomorrow. I've had a rotten day today, supposed to have met the family in the park for my GSs birthday. I could hardly walk this morning so I sent them all off, sat on my own in the cold as I could bend down to start the fire. They all had fun flying kites running on the hill. Londy will know where they were. I am going off the bed now to read my book, it's called The ship of brides by Jojo Moyes. It's about Australian brides going to Uk & USA after the war. I never realised there were so many involved. Night night all. Xx


Sorry your day was so bad, Chris! Sending you comforting hugs! That book sounds really interesting. I'll have to look it up. Sleep well and I hope tomorrow is better. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you trying to completely retire? xxx


Yes - DH and I are both doing part-time jobs in our semi-retirement along with watching our 7 year old grandson many nights after school and during the summer after day camp, so we keep rather busy. We would like to retire someplace warmer, but know that we are needed around here for awhile longer so may stick it out a few more years, but would like to end the part-time work and keep just the DGS watching. DH says next year - we'll see. As long as he's working, I figure I can be working also, but when he quits so do I. He works as a security at the High School and he loves being with the kids most of the time.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I've not had a bath for years. Xx


It's over a year since I had one.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Mr Islander.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am lucky to have never suffered that level of pain but I truly feel for you and everyone else who has to put up with it and hope better meds are just around the corner for you! xxxxxxxx


There might be something available here soon. I think two of the Eastern States are trialing it, with consideration to making it available in Oz! If that happens, and it does become available in SA, then I will be requesting to try it, to see if it works as well as I have heard! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Morning from a sunny, but chilly little corner of the world. I was playing Susie homemaker this a.m. I found all the shirt I bought last year are a size too big. I thought they would be comfortable if I could snug up the jewel neckline. I strung a piece of elastic jewelry cord thru the ribbing in the neck. Just doing that snugged up the neck, pulled up the shoulders and shortened the sleeves. Here is hoping they are soon too large again. ;^)


You sound good with alterations! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I've had a great day with family. We all went for a meal, there were 11 of us. I wanted to celebrate getting my mobility help back. My DDs have helped me so much this year. I also took my friend who went to my tribunal with me. To make it even more special it was our GS Felix first birthday. He sat at the head of the table with balloons on his chair & a big smile on his face. His big brother & cousins had a great time playing with all the birthday presents. I'm now sitting in front of the fire, it's so quiet! Hugs to you all xx


I'm so happy for you, glad you don't have to worry about it anymore! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> Okay feathers are done, now I've begun the center , it looks plain right now but fingers crossed my plan will work and jazz it up lol.


Your work is stunning Linky, I can only imagine how beautiful your owl will be!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I doped up as much as I could with the inefficient medications that are doled out to us, and did very little; but by the time I was ready to go to bed, the pain had reduced to the usual level, so it's all good now. I can tell you, and everyone else, that there are times that I could quite easily wipe myself out with anything I could lay my hands on ....... but that would cut into my yarn and fabric money ........ but watch out when I can't sew, or knit anymore!!! ????????????????


Your a trooper Judi, it can't be easy sometimes. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> Possibly, but I don't remember being forced to use my right hand, instead of my left, but I have heard of others having that done to them. I mainly use my right hand, but sometimes I have used my left hand instead, and it is quite easy, but the first time it happened I was 19, and one of the girls I was working with made the comment, that she thought I was right handed, and I answered that I was, and the next thing she asked was 'why are you using your left hand'! The funny thing about it was that I thought that writing had felt very weird on that day, but I had written an entire report, with my left hand! ????????


I remember in school the nuns used to insist the lefties use their rights. Is is harder for lefties to knit?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very dull Wales. I know I would miss him terribly if he went but does anyone want a husband, slightly used and not quite in perfect condition but free to a good home? At 7.30 he was up and about and wait for it, singing away to himself downstairs, well I say to himself but I think the valley could hear him I certainly could. Came downstairs and was getting his breakfast and he come out into the kitchen and tells me the fire could do with a bit of TLC. I thought it's not the only one, but asked him which b. hand shall I use. He shut up then. Anyway the day can only improve (hopefully) I think it will be a leave me alone and let me knit day. You all have a good one will catch up later when civilised people are about. xxx


Mine always asks for something just as I've got myself comfortable, never before! Sometimes I'll get up to see what he wants and he just wants to know what I'm doing....why honey, I'm looking for my cast iron frying pan to lamp you! It's sort of endearing, I think I'll keep him! Or maybe you want to do a trade? :sm17:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope your day improves after a cuppa and some quiet.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> My father would never let me have the newspaper, or parts of it, so I learned to read upside down while he had it on the table and was reading it. I learned to read quickly before he turned the pages.


My Dad was like that too.. we always wanted the funnies. :sm26:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Oh, I thought maybe you also did macrame. I use to do that a lot years ago. Anyone still do that?


It's coming back in style. I used to like it if I had really nice cord, to so much with jute. Made myself a few belts in my hippy days! Yourself?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> That sounds like the perfect job!! Is that LYS still open for business? I can recognise you in the picture, you haven't changed!! x


Changed hands about 8 yrs ago. Trudi is now 91, living in her own house, still knitting and looking after her garden... she's amazing! I hope I change one of these days, I'd like to have white hair!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> I have a P-shaped bath that takes too long and too much water too fill up so I have to use the shower, although occasionally, I yearn for a bath!!


Which part of you fits in the "P"? Inquiring minds want to know! xox


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have a P-shaped bath that takes too long and too much water too fill up so I have to use the shower, although occasionally, I yearn for a bath!!


I Miss having a tub. When we remodeled the bathroom we just put in a shower it was very hard for me to get in and out of the tub. I use to take bubbles, a big frosty glad of ice tea,and a book. .. and then I would fall asleep. ..water is so soothing to me.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry Ladies; very involved in a work project right now; I'll resurface in a couple of days and get packages ready for mailing.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> What a great photo and that sounds like a wonderful LYS and a fun place to work. I'm afraid I wouldn't take home much of a salary either. :sm02: xxxooo


Pam,that's why I still have 6 spinning wheels and 3 looms... go figure! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, it's very late in the day, nearly tomorrow. I've had a rotten day today, supposed to have met the family in the park for my GSs birthday. I could hardly walk this morning so I sent them all off, sat on my own in the cold as I could bend down to start the fire. They all had fun flying kites running on the hill. Londy will know where they were. I am going off the bed now to read my book, it's called The ship of brides by Jojo Moyes. It's about Australian brides going to Uk & USA after the war. I never realised there were so many involved. Night night all. Xx


Thinking of you. xox Hope tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That should be in a frame on the wall, you are so clever


Thank you so much, that's so sweet of you to say . :sm01:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> Your work is stunning Linky, I can only imagine how beautiful your owl will be!


Awww thanks ???? :sm23:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> It's coming back in style. I used to like it if I had really nice cord, to so much with jute. Made myself a few belts in my hippy days! Yourself?


I've made a few, I am going to be working on a project with DD1 with a straight (not really) piece of wood she found. . It is to be a wall hanging.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well folks is 1:17am time to try to sleep. ... my gutters are suppose to be going up in the morning. YAY !!????


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you Londy, Martina, Purple, Jinx, Saxy, Lifeline, and Chris for your good wishes.
Himself had a lovely day. The girls skype'd him a fresh fruit and whipped cream birthday cake. From our view it looked like it was on fire! Of course they got to eat it and not us! 
Fish and chips on Thursday instead, the next 2 days are going to be horrid with downpours, 30mm rain in one day and I'm not driving in that! More than likely the power will be off too... it always is. xox to you all.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> I've made a few, I am going to be working on a project with DD1 with a straight (not really) piece of wood she found. . It is to be a wall hanging.


I know it will be wonderful.. you are so talented! Nite now!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully not knotting but knitting, :sm15: I'm trying that Judith's scarf that you pointed out the other day. I only had 4 ply yarn so have used bigger needles.
> The thing that really bugs me about DH is he is awake early (therefore I am) but now he has had his dinner he is now dozing off in the chair. xxxx


I know exactly what you mean! My DH is up anytime between 3:30 am and 5:00am, and then in bed by 8:30pm (unless there is something interesting on tv), but he is quiet enough, that I don't usually wake until much later than him! Although he does make sure that I am up, with plenty of time to get ready, if there is anywhere we have to be, at a particular time.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A very happy birthday to Mr Trish!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Same from me too, Trish! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've not had a bath for years. Xx


I cannot remember the last time I had a bath....horrid things, if available I like to shower after. Only problem is that the last time I had a bath was probably when the shower wasn't working :sm05:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, it's very late in the day, nearly tomorrow. I've had a rotten day today, supposed to have met the family in the park for my GSs birthday. I could hardly walk this morning so I sent them all off, sat on my own in the cold as I could bend down to start the fire. They all had fun flying kites running on the hill. Londy will know where they were. I am going off the bed now to read my book, it's called The ship of brides by Jojo Moyes. It's about Australian brides going to Uk & USA after the war. I never realised there were so many involved. Night night all. Xx


That doesn't sound good. Hopefully you will have a better day today.
Is the book fiction or nonfiction?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> I remember in school the nuns used to insist the lefties use their rights. Is is harder for lefties to knit?


I taught myself and knit right handed it can be much easier on some patterns than trying to reverse it all. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Mine always asks for something just as I've got myself comfortable, never before! Sometimes I'll get up to see what he wants and he just wants to know what I'm doing....why honey, I'm looking for my cast iron frying pan to lamp you! It's sort of endearing, I think I'll keep him! Or maybe you want to do a trade? :sm17:


After this morning your welcome to him. 7.15 he was up and about, yes I get my cup of tea in bed but I'd like to be able to see it. Murder is very much to the forefront of my mind at the moment. Let him try and doze in his chair this afternoon and see what happens. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes - DH and I are both doing part-time jobs in our semi-retirement along with watching our 7 year old grandson many nights after school and during the summer after day camp, so we keep rather busy. We would like to retire someplace warmer, but know that we are needed around here for awhile longer so may stick it out a few more years, but would like to end the part-time work and keep just the DGS watching. DH says next year - we'll see. As long as he's working, I figure I can be working also, but when he quits so do I. He works as a security at the High School and he loves being with the kids most of the time.


Nice to see you Jeannette, know what you mean about being needed for the gks. Mind you my DD sometimes think all I do is wait for her to call. I am busier now than I have ever been, but I wouldn't have it any other way. As I tell my WI Craft groups they are my therapy. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Like it, I am thinking of buying one of those children's clocks that has a bunny on the front. When his eyes are open it's time to wake up, when they are closed - sleep. You set the times. :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> After this morning your welcome to him. 7.15 he was up and about, yes I get my cup of tea in bed but I'd like to be able to see it. Murder is very much to the forefront of my mind at the moment. Let him try and doze in his chair this afternoon and see what happens. xxx


Very loud singing?! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Pam,that's why I still have 6 spinning wheels and 3 looms... go figure! xoxo


Sounds like heaven. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My kind of clock xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Very loud singing?! xxxxx


I was thinking a prod with my knitting needle every time his eyes close. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I was thinking a prod with my knitting needle every time his eyes close. xxx


Yes, that as well. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Slept like a log last night and didn't wake till 9.30. The coven is here this morning so I'd better get a shake on. Catch you all later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Having caught up, good morning everyone it is now daylight here and I'm done for the day, dinner is ready and I feel as though I've been up for hours. It looks as though it is going to be another dull, cloudy day, knitting here I come. See you later. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I knit right handed. I think of knitting as something that requires using both hands. No matter what way I held it I found it awkward at first. I know some lefties admit they have to do it their way. Perhaps there are some things I do that are lefty, but nothing that disrupts the pattern or the stitches.


Barn-dweller said:


> I taught myself and knit right handed it can be much easier on some patterns than trying to reverse it all. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I hope your day improves as time goes by.


Barn-dweller said:


> After this morning your welcome to him. 7.15 he was up and about, yes I get my cup of tea in bed but I'd like to be able to see it. Murder is very much to the forefront of my mind at the moment. Let him try and doze in his chair this afternoon and see what happens. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are so right. My crafts and my crafty friends have been a lifesaver for me.


PurpleFi said:


> Nice to see you Jeannette, know what you mean about being needed for the gks. Mind you my DD sometimes think all I do is wait for her to call. I am busier now than I have ever been, but I wouldn't have it any other way. As I tell my WI Craft groups they are my therapy. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry Ladies; very involved in a work project right now; I'll resurface in a couple of days and get packages ready for mailing.


Good to see you, thanks for putting our minds at rest, see you back here soon!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That should be in a frame on the wall, you are so clever


Angela, why not take the best picture you can and frame _that_, it's worthy of it, it could go in Sweetpea's room to keep her safe from bad dreams!!?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've not had a bath for years. Xx


Nor me but I do like the _option_ of having one if I want it!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I made a wall hanging of an owl, I thought it was wonderful until it was on the wall, a real dust trap.


Oh yes!! I tried to hoover the dust off my plant holder and half of it disappeared up the hoover hose!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for noticing my absence --- it makes me feel good that you all care so much. I'm toughing this assignment out, but will be really happy when I can be a RookieRetiree again --- maybe even a VeteranRetiree. My parents did too good of a job raising me to "make hay when the sun shines" - in other words if the work is there, take it..do it. The money is sure nice--but I'm getting to an age where time is more valuable than money.


Yep, it's hard getting the balance right. I am often approached to make curtains or do serious alterations and I am now trying to say a from but polite 'no', even though the money is tempting and would be very useful, it's hard, boring, stressful work, who needs it??!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, it's very late in the day, nearly tomorrow. I've had a rotten day today, supposed to have met the family in the park for my GSs birthday. I could hardly walk this morning so I sent them all off, sat on my own in the cold as I could bend down to start the fire. They all had fun flying kites running on the hill. Londy will know where they were. I am going off the bed now to read my book, it's called The ship of brides by Jojo Moyes. It's about Australian brides going to Uk & USA after the war. I never realised there were so many involved. Night night all. Xx


Hope you have a better day on Tuesday dear, hugs xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> There might be something available here soon. I think two of the Eastern States are trialing it, with consideration to making it available in Oz! If that happens, and it does become available in SA, then I will be requesting to try it, to see if it works as well as I have heard! xoxoxo


I have everything crossed for you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Mine always asks for something just as I've got myself comfortable, never before! Sometimes I'll get up to see what he wants and he just wants to know what I'm doing....why honey, I'm looking for my cast iron frying pan to lamp you! It's sort of endearing, I think I'll keep him! Or maybe you want to do a trade? :sm17:


You are such a funny lady, Trish!! xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I LIKE it!!! :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Changed hands about 8 yrs ago. Trudi is now 91, living in her own house, still knitting and looking after her garden... she's amazing! I hope I change one of these days, I'd like to have white hair!


You can have mine!!........If I can have yours!!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Which part of you fits in the "P"? Inquiring minds want to know! xox


I have tried both ends but tend to slide about in the wide end, which is roomy so you can use the shower at that end. Did that make sense?!! This is like ours


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> After this morning your welcome to him. 7.15 he was up and about, yes I get my cup of tea in bed but I'd like to be able to see it. Murder is very much to the forefront of my mind at the moment. Let him try and doze in his chair this afternoon and see what happens. xxx


Oo-er!! A cup of tea in bed??? You're spoilt!!!
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Like it, I am thinking of buying one of those children's clocks that has a bunny on the front. When his eyes are open it's time to wake up, when they are closed - sleep. You set the times. :sm15: :sm15:


Here we go again, I've just sold one of those on Ebay!!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Nor me but I do like the _option_ of having one if I want it!! xxx


I like my bath, especially in the winter but will shower in the summer if it is ever really hot. I don't shower a lot !!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Slept like a log last night and didn't wake till 9.30. The coven is here this morning so I'd better get a shake on. Catch you all later. xx


Have a lovely morning with the girls!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I have caught up too so just a quickie to say I am meeting a friend for lunch, she still works so it will be a short catch-up. Then I am having my hair cut and then I have a doc appointment to see if I can change or cut down my anti-palpitations meds as they are leaving me wiped out and a little depressed. Also, I think I may have a cold, feel sorry for me!!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oo-er!! A cup of tea in bed??? You're spoilt!!!
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


I have always had tea in bed but would really like it after a night's sleep not in the middle of it. Never mind roll on Saturday night, an extra hour in bed and if he wakes me at 6.15 I'll surely kill him. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Here we go again, I've just sold one of those on Ebay!!! :sm09: :sm09:


Will we be finishing each other's sentences when we meet? xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I have always had tea in bed but would really like it after a night's sleep not in the middle of it. Never mind roll on Saturday night, an extra hour in bed and if he wakes me at 6.15 I'll surely kill him. xxx


I think if I were you, I would have a little fiddle about with the clocks, although it sounds like he doesn't look at one!!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I have caught up too so just a quickie to say I am meeting a friend for lunch, she still works so it will be a short catch-up. Then I am having my hair cut and then I have a doc appointment to see if I can change or cut down my anti-palpitations meds as they are leaving me wiped out and a little depressed. Also, I think I may have a cold, feel sorry for me!!! xxxxx


Oh dear we will all empathise with you. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear we will all empathise with you. xxx


Thank you, hope you can't catch it over the Internet!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Will we be finishing each other's sentences when we meet? xxx :sm09: :sm09:


Very.................?! xxx :sm02:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are doing a good job of working thru the side effects of the meds. Hope you can get a decreased dose to make things easier. Any incidents since starting the meds?



London Girl said:


> I have caught up too so just a quickie to say I am meeting a friend for lunch, she still works so it will be a short catch-up. Then I am having my hair cut and then I have a doc appointment to see if I can change or cut down my anti-palpitations meds as they are leaving me wiped out and a little depressed. Also, I think I may have a cold, feel sorry for me!!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I think if I were you, I would have a little fiddle about with the clocks, although it sounds like he doesn't look at one!!! xx


I did wonder about that, but I would be in bed even later. I had a (sick chicken) - what my spell check thought I meant for 'quick check' and would have to change the phones (4), oven, microwave, bedside clock, TV and two watches and then as you said he probably doesn't bother looking at them. xxx :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Very.................?! xxx :sm02:


Likely ?? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> You are doing a good job of working thru the side effects of the meds. Hope you can get a decreased dose to make things easier. Any incidents since starting the meds?


Just a few hours of it a month or so ago, so I'm hoping I can just take them if and when I have an episode, bet he says no!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Likely ?? xxx


Yep!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I did wonder about that, but I would be in bed even later. I had a (sick chicken) - what my spell check thought I meant for 'quick check' and would have to change the phones (4), oven, microwave, bedside clock, TV and two watches and then as you said he probably doesn't bother looking at them. xxx :sm25:


Nah, you'd lose your extra hour by the time you'd altered all those!!! xxx :sm22: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry your day was so bad, Chris! Sending you comforting hugs! That book sounds really interesting. I'll have to look it up. Sleep well and I hope tomorrow is better. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I finished the book, I really enjoyed it. It felt as though I was on board the ship. Found out the author had a relative on board the ship. Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I bet your are correct. The med is to prevent the occurrence, not to treat it once it is happening. Ask him and prove us wrong.


London Girl said:


> Just a few hours of it a month or so ago, so I'm hoping I can just take them if and when I have an episode, bet he says no!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have the same circadian rhythm as your hubby. I do not need a clock to tell me when it is 7p.m. Thankfully hubby is considerate when I am abed early.


Barn-dweller said:


> I did wonder about that, but I would be in bed even later. I had a (sick chicken) - what my spell check thought I meant for 'quick check' and would have to change the phones (4), oven, microwave, bedside clock, TV and two watches and then as you said he probably doesn't bother looking at them. xxx :sm25:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> That doesn't sound good. Hopefully you will have a better day today.
> Is the book fiction or nonfiction?


Well it's non-fiction, but a true story, does that make sense? There was something about it I really enjoyed. I'm going to have yet another lazy day, doing things sitting down, probably doing some knitting too


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Lake effect flurries of snow are falling on the hills north of me. It can stay up there, I don't have my winter tires on yet. 
I heard an accident on the highway beside me, didn't see it, so I didn't have to stay as a witness. The supposed "fast" lane came to a halt and a vehicle that was going too fast crunched into the vehicle in front of it. I heard the brakes, (he had ABS so I heard the brakes pulsing on and off) and then the metallic crunch. 
Tonight should have been Knit Night but it is cancelled again. The Symphony is practising for the Holiday shows. I'm going to be almost done a sweater that I cast on last weekend. It is knit with two bulky strands together so it is knitting quickly. I pulled the end off one of the interchangeable cables. I dabbed on some glue and hopefully it will hold. I won't be at the LYS for another week. I may have to go to another one and get a replacement cable, but the LYS in Bowmanville is SO hard to get into.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just a few hours of it a month or so ago, so I'm hoping I can just take them if and when I have an episode, bet he says no!!


Is there another medicine that can be taken when you have an episode, or is the alternative going to the hospital when you have an episode if you don't take your current medication?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I did wonder about that, but I would be in bed even later. I had a (sick chicken) - what my spell check thought I meant for 'quick check' and would have to change the phones (4), oven, microwave, bedside clock, TV and two watches and then as you said he probably doesn't bother looking at them. xxx :sm25:


Gotta love spell check's sense of humour.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, hope you can't catch it over the Internet!! xxx


No, just every other virus.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I have caught up too so just a quickie to say I am meeting a friend for lunch, she still works so it will be a short catch-up. Then I am having my hair cut and then I have a doc appointment to see if I can change or cut down my anti-palpitations meds as they are leaving me wiped out and a little depressed. Also, I think I may have a cold, feel sorry for me!!! xxxxx


Enjoy your lunch. Hope you get on ok at the Drs, it's horrible when the pill to help you makes you feel worse. Have you had your flu jab? Had mine a couple of weeks ago & have felt like I'm getting a cold since then. I need sunshine!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have caught up too so just a quickie to say I am meeting a friend for lunch, she still works so it will be a short catch-up. Then I am having my hair cut and then I have a doc appointment to see if I can change or cut down my anti-palpitations meds as they are leaving me wiped out and a little depressed. Also, I think I may have a cold, feel sorry for me!!! xxxxx


Big cyber hug for you. Stay warm and eat chicken soup.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I like my bath, especially in the winter but will shower in the summer if it is ever really hot. I don't shower a lot !!! xxx


There is no insulation in the wall behind my bath. (One of those things that we haven't fixed yet.) If I leave the shampoo on the ledge behind the tub it will freeze overnight. Our shower is so dark that I shower quickly as I don't like staying in that cave. I'd really like to renovate the bathroom and put in a glass wall shower (and insulate that wall).


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have tried both ends but tend to slide about in the wide end, which is roomy so you can use the shower at that end. Did that make sense?!! This is like ours


I haven't seen anything like that over here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I knit right handed. I think of knitting as something that requires using both hands. No matter what way I held it I found it awkward at first. I know some lefties admit they have to do it their way. Perhaps there are some things I do that are lefty, but nothing that disrupts the pattern or the stitches.


I can knit both ways, which makes double knitting and fair isle simpler. And I can change hands when I get cramps from holding the yarn too tight.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I was thinking a prod with my knitting needle every time his eyes close. xxx


How about hoovering nothing in particular whenever he nods off.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nice to see you Jeannette, know what you mean about being needed for the gks. Mind you my DD sometimes think all I do is wait for her to call. I am busier now than I have ever been, but I wouldn't have it any other way. As I tell my WI Craft groups they are my therapy. xxx


I hope I have your energy when I retire.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all, I got up late again, I have great new pills but they 'knock' me out. They do help the nerve pain in my back, but not my other back problems which are really bad this week. Sorry, bit fed up. On the plus side I am going to catch up on some knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thank you Londy, Martina, Purple, Jinx, Saxy, Lifeline, and Chris for your good wishes.
> Himself had a lovely day. The girls skype'd him a fresh fruit and whipped cream birthday cake. From our view it looked like it was on fire! Of course they got to eat it and not us!
> Fish and chips on Thursday instead, the next 2 days are going to be horrid with downpours, 30mm rain in one day and I'm not driving in that! More than likely the power will be off too... it always is. xox to you all.


Stay safe. Why go out if you don't have to.

Love the photos you posted Trish, I've added the first one to the screen saver on my work computer.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-429679-1.html


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Is there another medicine that can be taken when you have an episode, or is the alternative going to the hospital when you have an episode if you don't take your current medication?


That is one of the questions I plan to ask, watch this space!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Enjoy your lunch. Hope you get on ok at the Drs, it's horrible when the pill to help you makes you feel worse. Have you had your flu jab? Had mine a couple of weeks ago & have felt like I'm getting a cold since then. I need sunshine!


No, I haven't, it's on my list of things I must do!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Big cyber hug for you. Stay warm and eat chicken soup.


Sounds good, thank you!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That is one of the questions I plan to ask, watch this space!!! xx


I will. Hope he makes you feel better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go away now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hoping things improve for you today. Rest and relaxation should help provide relief.


LondonChris said:


> Hi all, I got up late again, I have great new pills but they 'knock' me out. They do help the nerve pain in my back, but not my other back problems which are really bad this week. Sorry, bit fed up. On the plus side I am going to catch up on some knitting.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello from a dull cloudy Romford. Eldest coming round for dinner tonight. Trying to finish this dressing gown. I discovered last night I was two squares short so I made and joined them . Now it's ends to sew in and join the seams . I may make two pockets but may not. I've laundry to do so will decide after that. I'd best get dressed first as I'm still in my dressing gown. See you later. Have as good a day as possible.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> How about hoovering nothing in particular whenever he nods off.


That means doing housework all afternoon. xxx :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have caught up too so just a quickie to say I am meeting a friend for lunch, she still works so it will be a short catch-up. Then I am having my hair cut and then I have a doc appointment to see if I can change or cut down my anti-palpitations meds as they are leaving me wiped out and a little depressed. Also, I think I may have a cold, feel sorry for me!!! xxxxx


Comforting and healing hugs heading your way! Enjoy your lunch out and I hope you feel better soon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Pam, I finished the book, I really enjoyed it. It felt as though I was on board the ship. Found out the author had a relative on board the ship. Xx


I ordered it from the library and am looking forward to reading it. It sounds really interesting. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Lake effect flurries of snow are falling on the hills north of me. It can stay up there, I don't have my winter tires on yet.
> I heard an accident on the highway beside me, didn't see it, so I didn't have to stay as a witness. The supposed "fast" lane came to a halt and a vehicle that was going too fast crunched into the vehicle in front of it. I heard the brakes, (he had ABS so I heard the brakes pulsing on and off) and then the metallic crunch.
> Tonight should have been Knit Night but it is cancelled again. The Symphony is practising for the Holiday shows. I'm going to be almost done a sweater that I cast on last weekend. It is knit with two bulky strands together so it is knitting quickly. I pulled the end off one of the interchangeable cables. I dabbed on some glue and hopefully it will hold. I won't be at the LYS for another week. I may have to go to another one and get a replacement cable, but the LYS in Bowmanville is SO hard to get into.


Can you order a cable on line?
.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I can knit both ways, which makes double knitting and fair isle simpler. And I can change hands when I get cramps from holding the yarn too tight.


Now that's what I call clever!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Big cyber hug for you. Stay warm and eat chicken soup.


Shhhhhh, the sneezing has gone away!! Perhaps the house just needs dusting! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello from a dull cloudy Romford. Eldest coming round for dinner tonight. Trying to finish this dressing gown. I discovered last night I was two squares short so I made and joined them . Now it's ends to sew in and join the seams . I may make two pockets but may not. I've laundry to do so will decide after that. I'd best get dressed first as I'm still in my dressing gown. See you later. Have as good a day as possible.


Have you knitted squares for a dressing gown? Would love to see it when it's finished, good luck darning the ends in, yuk!!! x


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad to hear your sneezing got rid of the dust and you are feeling better. ;^)


London Girl said:


> Shhhhhh, the sneezing has gone away!! Perhaps the house just needs dusting! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Glad to hear your sneezing got rid of the dust and you are feeling better. ;^)


Enjoyed catching up with my friend and having a nice lunch - and a glass of wine! The haircut is ok, I seem to have to get it cut every month now, it is very straight and gets tatty-looking as soon as there is anything of it!! Off to the surgery now to tackle my GP!! Laters!1 xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well my doc has agreed that I can take a half dose provided that at the end of a month, if that doesn't make any difference, I go back to the full dose. Fair enough!! Time for a rest now, it has been a busy day!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well my doc has agreed that I can take a half dose provided that at the end of a month, if that doesn't make any difference, I go back to the full dose. Fair enough!! Time for a rest now, it has been a busy day!!!


Hope that works ok, xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You have a right to a rest after all that running around. I think in a few days you will feel peppier because of reducing your dose.


London Girl said:


> Well my doc has agreed that I can take a half dose provided that at the end of a month, if that doesn't make any difference, I go back to the full dose. Fair enough!! Time for a rest now, it has been a busy day!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Have you knitted squares for a dressing gown? Would love to see it when it's finished, good luck darning the ends in, yuk!!! x


I've crocheted the squares. Will see if I can post a picture when I've finished it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope that works ok, xxxx


Thanks dear, I hope it's not all psychological!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> You have a right to a rest after all that running around. I think in a few days you will feel peppier because of reducing your dose.


Certainly hope so jinx, it's not 'me' to just feel like sitting around!!! Well, not _all_ the time anyway! xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well my doc has agreed that I can take a half dose provided that at the end of a month, if that doesn't make any difference, I go back to the full dose. Fair enough!! Time for a rest now, it has been a busy day!!!


Busy day, indeed. Glad your doc has agreed to let you try taking a lower dosage and I hope it helps with your tiredness and depression. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Google your med. You will see a side effect of most of them is fatigue. Not psychological.


London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I hope it's not all psychological!! xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello hello Ive gotten caught up and then got called to the dinner table , DH grilled some chicken and green beans . Therefore i have forgotten nearly everything i read !!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Londy love , good news on the lower dose its probably just what the doctor ordered LOL .. unintentional pun there. 
Bless all your hearts for all the kindness on the bag ! You all lift my spirits so high


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Glad to see Rookie R. is okay .

GSusan , hope you are surviving , and that you hear about how much we all miss you !!!

Any new news on Purly's recovery ?

OH grand baby just got here for a surprise visit !! ttyl !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

What a face , my two lovely angels.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> What a face , my two lovely angels.


Gorgeous girls xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Evening anyone who is around, well I managed to keep DH awake this afternoon, every time his eyes closed I told him to wake up, he also went for a longish walk as well so hopefully I will sleep a bit longer tonight. It's a lovely starry night here tonight and there are at least three owls hooting outside in various places. Wish I could see in the dark. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> What a face , my two lovely angels.


Beautiful! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

WhoooHooo....Just sent off the 1250 merged files for all the employees in the union locations for the company I'm working for. It's a food product business so I was sending to employees who make pretzels, muffins and chocolates!!! I'm literally falling asleep as I type this...it 's been a very long month from the time of conception to do the statements to the design, review, edit and distribution. This, plus my other client, has kept me pretty tied to my dining room table. Tomorrow is clean up time and hopefully a trip out to the stores just to walk around and do some retail therapy!!

Talk to you all soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening anyone who is around, well I managed to keep DH awake this afternoon, every time his eyes closed I told him to wake up, he also went for a longish walk as well so hopefully I will sleep a bit longer tonight. It's a lovely starry night here tonight and there are at least three owls hooting outside in various places. Wish I could see in the dark. xxxx


Good for you keeping him awake. I hope you get a good nights sleep tonight.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is how one of my many my driving instructors taught me: You can only make a 'L' (for left) shape with your left hand (thumb and forefinger)


I do this also!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, it's very late in the day, nearly tomorrow. I've had a rotten day today, supposed to have met the family in the park for my GSs birthday. I could hardly walk this morning so I sent them all off, sat on my own in the cold as I could bend down to start the fire. They all had fun flying kites running on the hill. Londy will know where they were. I am going off the bed now to read my book, it's called The ship of brides by Jojo Moyes. It's about Australian brides going to Uk & USA after the war. I never realised there were so many involved. Night night all. Xx


Chris I really hope that you are feeling better by now, and able to do the things that you want to do! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> WhoooHooo....Just sent off the 1250 merged files for all the employees in the union locations for the company I'm working for. It's a food product business so I was sending to employees who make pretzels, muffins and chocolates!!! I'm literally falling asleep as I type this...it 's been a very long month from the time of conception to do the statements to the design, review, edit and distribution. This, plus my other client, has kept me pretty tied to my dining room table. Tomorrow is clean up time and hopefully a trip out to the stores just to walk around and do some retail therapy!!
> 
> Talk to you all soon.


Sounds as though you need a holiday, take a break and enjoy your retail therapy. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes - DH and I are both doing part-time jobs in our semi-retirement along with watching our 7 year old grandson many nights after school and during the summer after day camp, so we keep rather busy. We would like to retire someplace warmer, but know that we are needed around here for awhile longer so may stick it out a few more years, but would like to end the part-time work and keep just the DGS watching. DH says next year - we'll see. As long as he's working, I figure I can be working also, but when he quits so do I. He works as a security at the High School and he loves being with the kids most of the time.


If I was still capable of doing a little bit of work, the money would definitely be very helpful; but it is no longer possible for me to do that! ???????? But I don't really mind, I much prefer to have my time for myself, to do what I want. ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> Good for you keeping him awake. I hope you get a good nights sleep tonight.


Actually I didn't, I think I was too tired, I kept waking up but will apply the same method today. xxx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> If I was still capable of doing a little bit of work, the money would definitely be very helpful; but it is no longer possible for me to do that! ???????? But I don't really mind, I much prefer to have my time for myself, to do what I want. ????????


I don't want to go to work but I wish DH could get a job!!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a cloudy Wales, a nice easy dinner today, pie, mash and peas, so have finished in the kitchen already and am sitting here catching up and wondering what to do, not a lot if I can help it, see you all later. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Your a trooper Judi, it can't be easy sometimes. xoxo


Hahahaha haha .......... Thanks Trish, but I am very pragmatic, and as an ex-nurse (you would know this Trish), I don't like being out of control of myself, so I just take what I have available to me; and use any other strategy that I have in my memory, to get any relief that I can! Then if nothing has any effect on me, then I go to bed with a hot pack, and the electric blanket on; then get up again when I am feeling better! It's all good, and we all just keep on keeping on, and do the best we can! And on that note, I hope everyone is feeling as well as possible, and about to have a beautiful day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> I remember in school the nuns used to insist the lefties use their rights. Is is harder for lefties to knit?


Only if they are taught by a right handed person; but if they sit opposite the person teaching them, it is a lot easier ...... so I have been told! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Pam,that's why I still have 6 spinning wheels and 3 looms... go figure! xoxo


Wow Trish, and I fight with myself when I even think about getting a new wheel! Wish I lived a bit closer to you, I would definitely might have offered to buy one of those wheels! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I Miss having a tub. When we remodeled the bathroom we just put in a shower it was very hard for me to get in and out of the tub. I use to take bubbles, a big frosty glad of ice tea,and a book. .. and then I would fall asleep. ..water is so soothing to me.


I also had the problems getting into, and out of our bath; so removed it and put in a shower! I now seriously wish I still had a bath, so that I could have a soak in an Epsom salts bath - that is supposed to be extremely helpful for relieving pain! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, it's hard getting the balance right. I am often approached to make curtains or do serious alterations and I am now trying to say a from but polite 'no', even though the money is tempting and would be very useful, it's hard, boring, stressful work, who needs it??!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


I did try going down that road, earlier in my retirement; but I couldn't do it, because it was just far too stressful for me, so I didn't do it!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have everything crossed for you!! xxxx


Thank you, there are many people here, who are in the same boat, so I am really hoping that those in control of these medications, make the correct decision about medications being accepted! I don't really trust them to make it happen though! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have caught up too so just a quickie to say I am meeting a friend for lunch, she still works so it will be a short catch-up. Then I am having my hair cut and then I have a doc appointment to see if I can change or cut down my anti-palpitations meds as they are leaving me wiped out and a little depressed. Also, I think I may have a cold, feel sorry for me!!! xxxxx


????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just a few hours of it a month or so ago, so I'm hoping I can just take them if and when I have an episode, bet he says no!!


Computer says .......... NO! ????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. DD has just rung to say that they are bring a bunk bed over for our spare room. So I'll catch you later. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> What a face , my two lovely angels.


That is a wonderful photo!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't want to go to work but I wish DH could get a job!!! xx


Oh I definitely don't want to go back to work again, it was too hard to be their before I finished! xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 2'C (34'F) going up to 5'C (41'F). It is going to rain/snow tonight. Yuck. My light liner is going into my coat, and my hat and mitts are ready.
I bought some Caron Cakes last night. I've heard a lot of discussion about them and I wanted to try them.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I did try going down that road, earlier in my retirement; but I couldn't do it, because it was just far too stressful for me, so I didn't do it!


I take so long to make anything that people have stopped asking. Which is great. Now I just make what I want. If someone wants something that I have already made, we'll talk.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I also had the problems getting into, and out of our bath; so removed it and put in a shower! I now seriously wish I still had a bath, so that I could have a soak in an Epsom salts bath - that is supposed to be extremely helpful for relieving pain! ????????


We have a huge corner soaker tub that looks like it should have jets in it. It takes over 1/3 of the 10' x 10' bathroom and, until our new water heater, we couldn't even heat enough water to fill it. It hasn't been used much. I'd like to take it out and put in a reasonable tub. I probably would have enough room to bring the washer and dryer up from the basement.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Google your med. You will see a side effect of most of them is fatigue. Not psychological.


Yes, I did read that and thanks for checking it but I kind of meant, and this is very hard to explain, whether I see any improvement or not may be psychological. I know what I mean, lol!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> What a face , my two lovely angels.


Awww, lovely pic of lovely girls!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> WhoooHooo....Just sent off the 1250 merged files for all the employees in the union locations for the company I'm working for. It's a food product business so I was sending to employees who make pretzels, muffins and chocolates!!! I'm literally falling asleep as I type this...it 's been a very long month from the time of conception to do the statements to the design, review, edit and distribution. This, plus my other client, has kept me pretty tied to my dining room table. Tomorrow is clean up time and hopefully a trip out to the stores just to walk around and do some retail therapy!!
> 
> Talk to you all soon.


Glad it's over for you dear and you'd better think twice before you take on something so massive again!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> WhoooHooo....Just sent off the 1250 merged files for all the employees in the union locations for the company I'm working for. It's a food product business so I was sending to employees who make pretzels, muffins and chocolates!!! I'm literally falling asleep as I type this...it 's been a very long month from the time of conception to do the statements to the design, review, edit and distribution. This, plus my other client, has kept me pretty tied to my dining room table. Tomorrow is clean up time and hopefully a trip out to the stores just to walk around and do some retail therapy!!
> 
> Talk to you all soon.


Sounds like time for a holiday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> What a face , my two lovely angels.


Very nice picture.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Computer says .......... NO! ????????????????????????????


You got Little Britain over there??!! It was funny, even when it was cringingly embarrassing!!! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. DD has just rung to say that they are bring a bunk bed over for our spare room. So I'll catch you later. xxx


Bagsy me on the bottom!!!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well my doc has agreed that I can take a half dose provided that at the end of a month, if that doesn't make any difference, I go back to the full dose. Fair enough!! Time for a rest now, it has been a busy day!!!


I hope that works well for you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have a huge corner soaker tub that looks like it should have jets in it. It takes over 1/3 of the 10' x 10' bathroom and, until our new water heater, we couldn't even heat enough water to fill it. It hasn't been used much. I'd like to take it out and put in a reasonable tub. I probably would have enough room to bring the washer and dryer up from the basement.


I don't know what the price of baths is over there but they are pretty cheap to buy here, you can get one for around £100, might be worth investigating? xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to get up and get going. I'd really like to stay inside, in front of a warm fire (wish I still had a working fireplace) and knit, but off to work I go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that works well for you.


Thanks dear!! Have the best day at work that you can!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just stopping by to catch up. Have been swimming this morning and then to WW. When I have had a bite of lunch, I an going to my friend's house as she is really struggling with her new sewing machine, should be fun!! Catch you all later, have a good one everybody, lotsa love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello ladies, it's nearly noon for you lot over the pond but only the Crack of dawn here and I've not slept a wink. 
DD1 had her self defense training on her new job yesterday and thought she would show me how ineffective their method of getting out of a choke hold..compared to what her father and I have always taught them..... and I'm fairly certain she broke something in my elbow !!! Can't lift me arm without it hurts. .... heck it hurts just hanging there. Probably just pulled the muscle but owwwy.????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I'm suppose to meet up with DD2 and sweet pea today for donuts and Pumpkin painting ???? we are going to hunt some pumpkins and then do some fun painting .... if I can get me arm to Co operate. .. I'm gonna do it anyway but of course lol. 
Lots of love and hugs y'all. 
XOXOXO


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello ladies, it's nearly noon for you lot over the pond but only the Crack of dawn here and I've not slept a wink.
> DD1 had her self defense training on her new job yesterday and thought she would show me how ineffective their method of getting out of a choke hold..compared to what her father and I have always taught them..... and I'm fairly certain she broke something in my elbow !!! Can't lift me arm without it hurts. .... heck it hurts just hanging there. Probably just pulled the muscle but owwwy.????


Oh no!! Hope you gave her a ding round the ear! I also hope nothing's broken and the pain stops soon!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you need a holiday, take a break and enjoy your retail therapy. xxx


I agree, Rookie. You deserve a break and some fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just stopping by to catch up. Have been swimming this morning and then to WW. When I have had a bite of lunch, I an going to my friend's house as she is really struggling with her new sewing machine, should be fun!! Catch you all later, have a good one everybody, lotsa love xxxxxxxxx


Busy day for you! xxxxoooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello ladies, it's nearly noon for you lot over the pond but only the Crack of dawn here and I've not slept a wink.
> DD1 had her self defense training on her new job yesterday and thought she would show me how ineffective their method of getting out of a choke hold..compared to what her father and I have always taught them..... and I'm fairly certain she broke something in my elbow !!! Can't lift me arm without it hurts. .... heck it hurts just hanging there. Probably just pulled the muscle but owwwy.????


Oh, no! I hope you can get in to see a doctor about it soon! Sending you healing hugs!!! xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> What a face , my two lovely angels.


They are beautiful angels. xox


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all. Sorry I haven't been around much. I was away with DH last week with limited internet, but anyway here is a picture of someone I bumped into while dh went for a bike ride...


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening anyone who is around, well I managed to keep DH awake this afternoon, every time his eyes closed I told him to wake up, he also went for a longish walk as well so hopefully I will sleep a bit longer tonight. It's a lovely starry night here tonight and there are at least three owls hooting outside in various places. Wish I could see in the dark. xxxx


Oh my, he's turning day into night. Lately I feel like doing that too. xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. Sorry I haven't been around much. I was away with DH last week with limited internet, but anyway here is a picture of someone I bumped into while dh went for a bike ride...


Hehehe , don't know who those men behind us are :sm16:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> WhoooHooo....Just sent off the 1250 merged files for all the employees in the union locations for the company I'm working for. It's a food product business so I was sending to employees who make pretzels, muffins and chocolates!!! I'm literally falling asleep as I type this...it 's been a very long month from the time of conception to do the statements to the design, review, edit and distribution. This, plus my other client, has kept me pretty tied to my dining room table. Tomorrow is clean up time and hopefully a trip out to the stores just to walk around and do some retail therapy!!
> 
> Talk to you all soon.


Enjoy your me time!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> If I was still capable of doing a little bit of work, the money would definitely be very helpful; but it is no longer possible for me to do that! ???????? But I don't really mind, I much prefer to have my time for myself, to do what I want. ????????


Me too Judi!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Enjoy your me time!


From me too Rookie


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Wales, a nice easy dinner today, pie, mash and peas, so have finished in the kitchen already and am sitting here catching up and wondering what to do, not a lot if I can help it, see you all later. xxx


Wondering what to do... how bout some Tia Maria! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. Sorry I haven't been around much. I was away with DH last week with limited internet, but anyway here is a picture of someone I bumped into while dh went for a bike ride...


Good morning Lifeline, such a beautiful picture of yourself and Grandma S! xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> Wow Trish, and I fight with myself when I even think about getting a new wheel! Wish I lived a bit closer to you, I would definitely might have offered to buy one of those wheels! ????????????


Youngest DD with good intentions gifted me with a portable electric spinner this year. She was so excited about it! I have it keeping company with my own electric spinner, I didn't have the heart to burst her bubble.. but I think it's time they opened their eyes and took a look around here now and then! I wish you lived closer too.xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> We have a huge corner soaker tub that looks like it should have jets in it. It takes over 1/3 of the 10' x 10' bathroom and, until our new water heater, we couldn't even heat enough water to fill it. It hasn't been used much. I'd like to take it out and put in a reasonable tub. I probably would have enough room to bring the washer and dryer up from the basement.


I need to get out of my cave more... I've never seen one like Londy's! We started with a enclosed shower that you stepped into and because I have a penchant for taking things apart, later discovered underneath was a claw foot tub. It needs to be re enamelled now. This place is a work in progress that I'm never going to be able to finish... but it's home and the roof doesn't leak! :sm04:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. DD has just rung to say that they are bring a bunk bed over for our spare room. So I'll catch you later. xxx


Bunk beds are so much fun, great memories of trying to fly off the top of mine....unfortunately my quilt "wings" did not do the job and it got messy! * They make great storage units too when their not being used.*


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad it's over for you dear and you'd better think twice before you take on something so massive again!! xxxx


I'm my own worst enemy. When they approached me with the project; my responses were ...and you could do this and this and this" and ended up a lot more than original, but so much nicer. But, Of course, the due date stayed the same. But, I'm thrilled with the result and they are too. I'm moving summer clothes out for winter ones today and then making Halloween costume for DGS tonight! Back to routine stuff!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> I'm suppose to meet up with DD2 and sweet pea today for donuts and Pumpkin painting ???? we are going to hunt some pumpkins and then do some fun painting .... if I can get me arm to Co operate. .. I'm gonna do it anyway but of course lol.
> Lots of love and hugs y'all.
> XOXOXO


Sweet pea must be excited with Halloween coming, what is she going to be!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> Hello ladies, it's nearly noon for you lot over the pond but only the Crack of dawn here and I've not slept a wink.
> DD1 had her self defense training on her new job yesterday and thought she would show me how ineffective their method of getting out of a choke hold..compared to what her father and I have always taught them..... and I'm fairly certain she broke something in my elbow !!! Can't lift me arm without it hurts. .... heck it hurts just hanging there. Probably just pulled the muscle but owwwy.????


This doesn't sound good.. hope your ok. Grab some ice!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm my own worst enemy. When they approached me with the project; my responses were ...and you could do this and this and this" and ended up a lot more than original, but so much nicer. But, Of course, the due date stayed the same. But, I'm thrilled with the result and they are too. I'm moving summer clothes out for winter ones today and then making Halloween costume for DGS tonight! Back to routine stuff!


Rookie, seems now everyone wants their pound of flesh! I bet you give it your all though.. don't forget to show us your costume! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I did read that and thanks for checking it but I kind of meant, and this is very hard to explain, whether I see any improvement or not may be psychological. I know what I mean, lol!! xx


So do l xxxx????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bagsy me on the bottom!!!! xxx


Okey dokey xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. Sorry I haven't been around much. I was away with DH last week with limited internet, but anyway here is a picture of someone I bumped into while dh went for a bike ride...


More gorgeous girls, see you both very soon xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. Sorry I haven't been around much. I was away with DH last week with limited internet, but anyway here is a picture of someone I bumped into while dh went for a bike ride...


Two more beautiful girls!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I need to get out of my cave more... I've never seen one like Londy's! We started with a enclosed shower that you stepped into and because I have a penchant for taking things apart, later discovered underneath was a claw foot tub. It needs to be re enamelled now. This place is a work in progress that I'm never going to be able to finish... but it's home and the roof doesn't leak! :sm04:


That's the main thing and you certainly sound very happy there!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Bunk beds are so much fun, great memories of trying to fly off the top of mine....unfortunately my quilt "wings" did not do the job and it got messy! * They make great storage units too when their not being used.*


I did the same thing, fell off the top one when I was trying to see how far I could lean over, couldn't speak for ten minutes, shock I suppose!! My mum gave me hell!!! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm my own worst enemy. When they approached me with the project; my responses were ...and you could do this and this and this" and ended up a lot more than original, but so much nicer. But, Of course, the due date stayed the same. But, I'm thrilled with the result and they are too. I'm moving summer clothes out for winter ones today and then making Halloween costume for DGS tonight! Back to routine stuff!


But it's what _you_ want to do and at your own pace - enjoy!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So do l xxxx????????????????


Thank goodness for that!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Wondering what to do... how bout some Tia Maria! xox


It's much too early for that. Tia Maria time starts about 9.45 PM. As it happened had a knitting day and kept DH awake again. He is now complaining about getting a cold so I think I will be moving to the spare room tonight, he can keep it to himself. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. Sorry I haven't been around much. I was away with DH last week with limited internet, but anyway here is a picture of someone I bumped into while dh went for a bike ride...


That sounds wonderful and how fun you and Susan were able to get together. Great photo of the two of you. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all, just popped in to say hello. Two days of 3 meetings and 4 grandchildren and I'm off, exhausted, to my comfy chair. Catch you tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good evening all, had a lovely easy day and finished my scarf, another one in the queue for blocking. DH has picked up a cold from somewhere, in Susan's words, I'll lamp him if he gives it to me, so am moving out into the spare bedroom. At least I won't be listening to him snuffling all night. We've had the local hunt out today so our valley has been full of baying hounds and they call it the peace of the countryside. Have started an easy scarf now as I'm trying to use up some of my stash. Will catch up again later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I'm borrowing DS broadband and it keeps going off....I'm going to lamp Ee when or if I ever get on line again.....I miss you all so much. I'm very sad that I can't see you every day. Things will get back to normal. I'll try again in the morning wen the boys are off line...love you all my special,special friends.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm borrowing DS broadband and it keeps going off....I'm going to lamp Ee when or if I ever get on line again.....I miss you all so much. I'm very sad that I can't see you every day. Things will get back to normal. I'll try again in the morning wen the boys are off line...love you all my special,special friends.


Lovely to hear from you. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm borrowing DS broadband and it keeps going off....I'm going to lamp Ee when or if I ever get on line again.....I miss you all so much. I'm very sad that I can't see you every day. Things will get back to normal. I'll try again in the morning wen the boys are off line...love you all my special,special friends.


Never mind this time next week you won't need the internet cos you'll be too busy chatting with me and June xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all, had a lovely easy day and finished my scarf, another one in the queue for blocking. DH has picked up a cold from somewhere, in Susan's words, I'll lamp him if he gives it to me, so am moving out into the spare bedroom. At least I won't be listening to him snuffling all night. We've had the local hunt out today so our valley has been full of baying hounds and they call it the peace of the countryside. Have started an easy scarf now as I'm trying to use up some of my stash. Will catch up again later. xxx


Hope you won't have to get up so early if you are in the spare room xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a good sing song this evening. Started on a few Christmas carols, but ended up with All that Jazz. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello to you all online tonight. I'm trying to catch up. I've only another 40pages to go....purple I love your mosaic. Chris love your cardi. Enjoying being here catching up. Cis I don't know when I'll be back.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you won't have to get up so early if you are in the spare room xx


I expect I'll get woken up when he's awake. Perhaps I'll lock myself in and put a do not disturb sign up. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a good sing song this evening. Started on a few Christmas carols, but ended up with All that Jazz. xx


Very Christmassy :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I expect I'll get woken up when he's awake. Perhaps I'll lock myself in and put a do not disturb sign up. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


Now that is an excellent idea. xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good evening all, had a lovely easy day and finished my scarf, another one in the queue for blocking. DH has picked up a cold from somewhere, in Susan's words, I'll lamp him if he gives it to me, so am moving out into the spare bedroom. At least I won't be listening to him snuffling all night. We've had the local hunt out today so our valley has been full of baying hounds and they call it the peace of the countryside. Have started an easy scarf now as I'm trying to use up some of my stash. Will catch up again later. xxx


Be gone germs....protect yourself..we women are not allowed to get sick, even when we are! My thoughts are with you, there's nothing worse than a man with a cold... I learned this from my mother! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lifeline said:


> Hehehe , don't know who those men behind us are :sm16:


That is a nice photo...It caught my eye!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> I did the same thing, fell off the top one when I was trying to see how far I could lean over, couldn't speak for ten minutes, shock I suppose!! My mum gave me hell!!! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


And I thought I was the only daredevil here... :sm09:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm borrowing DS broadband and it keeps going off....I'm going to lamp Ee when or if I ever get on line again.....I miss you all so much. I'm very sad that I can't see you every day. Things will get back to normal. I'll try again in the morning wen the boys are off line...love you all my special,special friends.


There's a lot of lamping (haha spellcheck said lambing!) going on around this place! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's much too early for that. Tia Maria time starts about 9.45 PM. As it happened had a knitting day and kept DH awake again. He is now complaining about getting a cold so I think I will be moving to the spare room tonight, he can keep it to himself. xxx


That depends how bad things are... :sm11:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm borrowing DS broadband and it keeps going off....I'm going to lamp Ee when or if I ever get on line again.....I miss you all so much. I'm very sad that I can't see you every day. Things will get back to normal. I'll try again in the morning wen the boys are off line...love you all my special,special friends.


We miss you, too, Susan! Hope this all gets sorted out for you soon!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Never mind this time next week you won't need the internet cos you'll be too busy chatting with me and June xxxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a dull Wales. The cold is official, he is now dying judging by the moans and groans so have sent him out to get something for it. Aren't I sympathetic? I had a lovely nights sleep in the spare room this could be a permanent thing, nearly 8 hours with just one natural break in the middle. Heaven. Oh the corpse had just come back see you all later. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> There is no insulation in the wall behind my bath. (One of those things that we haven't fixed yet.) If I leave the shampoo on the ledge behind the tub it will freeze overnight. Our shower is so dark that I shower quickly as I don't like staying in that cave. I'd really like to renovate the bathroom and put in a glass wall shower (and insulate that wall).


......and I thought our bathroom was cold. Hope you renovate sometime soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull Wales. The cold is official, he is now dying judging by the moans and groans so have sent him out to get something for it. Aren't I sympathetic? I had a lovely nights sleep in the spare room this could be a permanent thing, nearly 8 hours with just one natural break in the middle. Heaven. Oh the corpse had just come back see you all later. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


Love your sense of humour. There's a lot to be said for separate rooms. Keep well away from him, do not get a cold. That's an order. love and hugs x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey, but I don't care what the weather is like as June and Rebecca are coming over for a mini workshop, lunch and possibly a bottle of rose (or two). Well we do have to raise a glass to our KP friends.

Hope everyone has a good day. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey, but I don't care what the weather is like as June and Rebecca are coming over for a mini workshop, lunch and possibly a bottle of rose (or two). Well we do have to raise a glass to our KP friends.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. xx


That sounds wonderful!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Never mind this time next week you won't need the internet cos you'll be too busy chatting with me and June xxxxx


Yay!! Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. Just had a text from sky who say they are going to deliver a box today. They mustn't know we've cancelled.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Love your sense of humour. There's a lot to be said for separate rooms. Keep well away from him, do not get a cold. That's an order. love and hugs x


I am trying very hard to follow your orders, I am giving him a wide berth. It would help if her didn't breathe when he's in the same room but he won't do that. Some people can be inconsiderate and miserable.xxx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey, but I don't care what the weather is like as June and Rebecca are coming over for a mini workshop, lunch and possibly a bottle of rose (or two). Well we do have to raise a glass to our KP friends.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. xx


It will be interesting to see how much work gets done!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. Just had a text from sky who say they are going to deliver a box today. They mustn't know we've cancelled.


With a bit of luck you'll end up with two. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope what he purchased brings him relief quickly.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull Wales. The cold is official, he is now dying judging by the moans and groans so have sent him out to get something for it. Aren't I sympathetic? I had a lovely nights sleep in the spare room this could be a permanent thing, nearly 8 hours with just one natural break in the middle. Heaven. Oh the corpse had just come back see you all later. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hope you have a great day and a wonderful visit. To make it a spectacular day make it 3 bottles of rose. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey, but I don't care what the weather is like as June and Rebecca are coming over for a mini workshop, lunch and possibly a bottle of rose (or two). Well we do have to raise a glass to our KP friends.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What an amazing coincident.


grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. Just had a text from sky who say they are going to deliver a box today. They mustn't know we've cancelled.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oo-er!! A cup of tea in bed??? You're spoilt!!!
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


you are. Mine brings a coffee upstairs and shouts 'coffee here Janet' and puts it in the study next door.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have caught up too so just a quickie to say I am meeting a friend for lunch, she still works so it will be a short catch-up. Then I am having my hair cut and then I have a doc appointment to see if I can change or cut down my anti-palpitations meds as they are leaving me wiped out and a little depressed. Also, I think I may have a cold, feel sorry for me!!! xxxxx


I do, honest. Being 'wiped out' all the time means you're likely to catch cold easily.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I taught myself and knit right handed it can be much easier on some patterns than trying to reverse it all. xx


I taught myself to knit. My mother didn't think I was old enough and didn't have any wool to spare. I wanted a skirt for a tiny doll and used two darning needles and thread. I wouldn't want to do that now!

Thinking about that makes me realise just how my mother had to scrape by. Imagine having NO spare wool. THAT's hardship!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It's rain/snowing and the roads are messy so I wont' stay too long this morning. The stray kitties have been to the porch for their breakfast so I'm good to go.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There is no insulation in the wall behind my bath. (One of those things that we haven't fixed yet.) If I leave the shampoo on the ledge behind the tub it will freeze overnight. Our shower is so dark that I shower quickly as I don't like staying in that cave. I'd really like to renovate the bathroom and put in a glass wall shower (and insulate that wall).


Our bathroom is nice and warm. The hot water tank is in a cupboard by the window.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It's rain/snowing and the roads are messy so I wont' stay too long this morning. The stray kitties have been to the porch for their breakfast so I'm good to go.


Morning Mav, will be thinking if you today, we are making stitch markers xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I taught myself to knit. My mother didn't think I was old enough and didn't have any wool to spare. I wanted a skirt for a tiny doll and used two darning needles and thread. I wouldn't want to do that now!
> 
> Thinking about that makes me realise just how my mother had to scrape by. Imagine having NO spare wool. THAT's hardship!


My mother told me to go and find someone else to teach me as I was left handed so that was the end of my early knitting experience but taught myself later when I was in my teens. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hope you have a great day and a wonderful visit. To make it a spectacular day make it 3 bottles of rose.


If we have that many we would definitely not get any work done. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> you are. Mine brings a coffee upstairs and shouts 'coffee here Janet' and puts it in the study next door.


Probably brings mine so he knows I'm awake and will be cooking his breakfast. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. Just had a text from sky who say they are going to deliver a box today. They mustn't know we've cancelled.


Bit like buses xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I taught myself to knit. My mother didn't think I was old enough and didn't have any wool to spare. I wanted a skirt for a tiny doll and used two darning needles and thread. I wouldn't want to do that now!
> 
> Thinking about that makes me realise just how my mother had to scrape by. Imagine having NO spare wool. THAT's hardship!


My mum is left handed and only crochets. I can remember when I was about 8 going to a party for an Aunt Irene who was there with her sisters, who were all white-haired. They were sitting on a couch and crochetting doilies with fine thread. It runs in the family.
I learned to crochet from mum and crochetted right-handed. I only got the left over balls from whatever she finished. They were always baby colours.
I learned to knit many years later in college from a friend of the family, who taught me to prairie-knit one-handed.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well my doc has agreed that I can take a half dose provided that at the end of a month, if that doesn't make any difference, I go back to the full dose. Fair enough!! Time for a rest now, it has been a busy day!!!


That's a sensible compromise. I hope it works for you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I am trying very hard to follow your orders, I am giving him a wide berth. It would help if her didn't breathe when he's in the same room but he won't do that. Some people can be inconsiderate and miserable.xxx :sm09:


Now that is inconsiderate. Time to start on the Tia Maria xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> What a face , my two lovely angels.


They really are. Two beautiful young ladies.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> My mum is left handed and only crochets. I can remember when I was about 8 going to a party for an Aunt Irene who was there with her sisters, who were all white-haired. They were sitting on a couch and crochetting doilies with fine thread. It runs in the family.
> I learned to crochet from mum and crochetted right-handed. I only got the left over balls from whatever she finished. They were always baby colours.
> I learned to knit many years later in college from a friend of the family, who taught me to prairie-knit one-handed.


What's Prairie-knit please? xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Mav, will be thinking if you today, we are making stitch markers xxx


I need to dig my tools out. I told one of the ladies from Knit Night that I would try to create a chain counter stitch marker.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Now that is inconsiderate. Time to start on the Tia Maria xxx


Perhaps I should have some as a precaution and germ killer. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening anyone who is around, well I managed to keep DH awake this afternoon, every time his eyes closed I told him to wake up, he also went for a longish walk as well so hopefully I will sleep a bit longer tonight. It's a lovely starry night here tonight and there are at least three owls hooting outside in various places. Wish I could see in the dark. xxxx


Well done on keeping him awake. Mine snoozes as well and I feel quite cheated when he wakes earlier in the morning because of it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps I should have some as a precaution and germ killer. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


Definitely xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What's Prairie-knit please? xx


You put one needle in your belt. I used to put one in a fold of my jeans. Then you knit up and down the other needle. If you're good at it, you have one hand free for other things. (I had a broken bone in one of my wrists so I didn't have a choice.)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to dig my tools out. I told one of the ladies from Knit Night that I would try to create a chain counter stitch marker.


How does it work?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps I should have some as a precaution and germ killer. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


Sounds like a good reason(excuse) to me :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How does it work?


You put the counter at the beginning of a row. Before you start the row, you move to the next ring down on the chain. If you need to do double digits, you put two counters at the beginning of the row. My friend from Knit Nights wanted one to keep track of increases in a particularly intricate pattern.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I did read that and thanks for checking it but I kind of meant, and this is very hard to explain, whether I see any improvement or not may be psychological. I know what I mean, lol!! xx


I know exactly what you mean; so convince yourself there is an improvement.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably brings mine so he knows I'm awake and will be cooking his breakfast. xxx


Time to teach him to fry an egg? Would he mess that up?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm suppose to meet up with DD2 and sweet pea today for donuts and Pumpkin painting ???? we are going to hunt some pumpkins and then do some fun painting .... if I can get me arm to Co operate. .. I'm gonna do it anyway but of course lol.
> Lots of love and hugs y'all.
> XOXOXO


that sounds like a wonderful day to me. Enjoy!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey, but I don't care what the weather is like as June and Rebecca are coming over for a mini workshop, lunch and possibly a bottle of rose (or two). Well we do have to raise a glass to our KP friends.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. xx


Have a wonderful meetup and give them both a hug from me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. Sorry I haven't been around much. I was away with DH last week with limited internet, but anyway here is a picture of someone I bumped into while dh went for a bike ride...


Two of my favourite people! Fancy bumping into each other like that. Quel surprise!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Time to teach him to fry an egg? Would he mess that up?


He used to cook his own breakfast but since his stroke he has gone on to porridge and all of a sudden that's too complicated for him. I think I shall have to stop spoiling him although he will probably spill milk everywhere as his co-ordination is still not 100%. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> He used to cook his own breakfast but since his stroke he has gone on to porridge and all of a sudden that's too complicated for him. I think I shall have to stop spoiling him although he will probably spill milk everywhere as his co-ordination is still not 100%. xx


Buy small milk bottles then there won't be as much to spill. Might be worth it to sleep in.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to duck out now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm borrowing DS broadband and it keeps going off....I'm going to lamp Ee when or if I ever get on line again.....I miss you all so much. I'm very sad that I can't see you every day. Things will get back to normal. I'll try again in the morning wen the boys are off line...love you all my special,special friends.


We miss you too and can't wait for your return.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a good sing song this evening. Started on a few Christmas carols, but ended up with All that Jazz. xx


Wonderful. I'd bet you ended up laughing together - the kind of laughter when a smile is just not enough.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I expect I'll get woken up when he's awake. Perhaps I'll lock myself in and put a do not disturb sign up. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


I thought of that, but he'd probably just bang hard on the door until you answered. That's what mine would do.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. Just had a text from sky who say they are going to deliver a box today. They mustn't know we've cancelled.


Perhaps it's their way of stopping the cancellation?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, use it to your advantage. The mind does play a role in everything, so think positively that there will be an improvement.


SaxonLady said:


> I know exactly what you mean; so convince yourself there is an improvement.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hope you have a great day and a wonderful visit. To make it a spectacular day make it 3 bottles of rose.


Yeah. One each.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps I should have some as a precaution and germ killer. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


I think that is an excellent idea.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The sun is shining but it's cold in this west facing study, so now I've caught up I'm off to get some coffee and my cardigan.DH is watching TV; I wish he was over at his workshop but we have a funeral at 1.30.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I thought of that, but he'd probably just bang hard on the door until you answered. That's what mine would do.


Yes I thought that would probably happen. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull Wales. The cold is official, he is now dying judging by the moans and groans so have sent him out to get something for it. Aren't I sympathetic? I had a lovely nights sleep in the spare room this could be a permanent thing, nearly 8 hours with just one natural break in the middle. Heaven. Oh the corpse had just come back see you all later. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


Glad you got a good, full night's sleep. Man colds are the worst!!!! I hope he recovers soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey, but I don't care what the weather is like as June and Rebecca are coming over for a mini workshop, lunch and possibly a bottle of rose (or two). Well we do have to raise a glass to our KP friends.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. xx


Have a great time with them (I know you will)!!! Love and hugs to you all. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you got a good, full night's sleep. Man colds are the worst!!!! I hope he recovers soon. xxxooo


Not half as much as I do. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not half as much as I do. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My mum is left handed and only crochets. I can remember when I was about 8 going to a party for an Aunt Irene who was there with her sisters, who were all white-haired. They were sitting on a couch and crochetting doilies with fine thread. It runs in the family.
> I learned to crochet from mum and crochetted right-handed. I only got the left over balls from whatever she finished. They were always baby colours.
> I learned to knit many years later in college from a friend of the family, who taught me to prairie-knit one-handed.


Cool!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yes, use it to your advantage. The mind does play a role in everything, so think positively that there will be an improvement.


Feeling it already after a lovely day with two of my favourite people!! Xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Great! You will feel even better tomorrow, even without your lovely friends.


London Girl said:


> Feeling it already after a lovely day with two of my favourite people!! Xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Feeling it already after a lovely day with two of my favourite people!! Xxx


Aww that is good to hear :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

What a coincidence. I had a lovely day with two of my bestest friends and another one rang us up at lunchtime. Lovely to talk to you Susan. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> What a coincidence. I had a lovely day with two of my bestest friends and another one rang us up at lunchtime. Lovely to talk to you Susan. Xx


Did Susan's parcel arrive? xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What a coincidence. I had a lovely day with two of my bestest friends and another one rang us up at lunchtime. Lovely to talk to you Susan. Xx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Did Susan's parcel arrive? xxx


Do you mean her skye thingie? Yes it did. I think someone is due for a lamping xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Do you mean her skye thingie? Yes it did. I think someone is due for a lamping xx


I'm sure Susan will deal with it in an appropriate manner. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning everyone from a dull damp Wales. Shopping day today, I think I will go on my own I don't fancy my car being filled with nasty germs. Hopefully I won't get caught up in the Rally of Wales which has a stopping point where we go. I'm sure my little Panda could give them a run for their money. :sm15: See you all later. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Change of plan, have sent himself off with a list to do the shopping as my stomach is playing up so have also got a few hours to myself. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Change of plan, have sent himself off with a list to do the shopping as my stomach is playing up so have also got a few hours to myself. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


That sounds very well organized. xx Hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:36 am EST and 0'C (36'F). Apparently there are icy patches on the highway. Tomorrow the temperature is going up to 20'
C (!!!!!)
Next year is Canada's 150th birthday. Check out this lovely video http://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/articles/canada-ranked-the-worlds-best-travel-destination-for-2017/73824/
And it looks like mum is not going to Hawaii next year. My sister and brother couldn't get their act together. What a surprise, not. Mum and Stuart are now talking about going to Newfoundland, which is mum's favourite place in Canada. I have enough air miles to cover that, and may pay for some upgrades for them.
I bound off my super bulky sweater and am started on the sleeves. Super bulky goes so fast. I'll take a picture once I'm at home while it is light out, ie. a weekend day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Change of plan, have sent himself off with a list to do the shopping as my stomach is playing up so have also got a few hours to myself. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


Sorry about the stomach, but that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

2 posts and it's time for me to go already.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a lovely day here and quite mild.

Bentley has brought Mr P a present of a dead mouse and very clevrly put it in Mr Ps gardening clogs, luckily Mr P found it before putting the clogs on.

Last night I ordered some bedding for the new bunk beds so it will be ready for use.Got to help Mr P. heave the single mattress up to the top bed this morning. That should be fun and then climb up and make up the top bed. After that I might just have to sit and crochet.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a lovely day here and quite mild.
> 
> Bentley has brought Mr P a present of a dead mouse and very clevrly put it in Mr Ps gardening clogs, luckily Mr P found it before putting the clogs on.
> 
> ...


Hi, not heard much about Bentley lately perhaps he is growing up. Where is everyone today? It was getting quite lonely on here this morning. What's everyone up to? Will check in again later. Have a good one whatever you are doing. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Change of plan, have sent himself off with a list to do the shopping as my stomach is playing up so have also got a few hours to myself. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


No good you're having a bad stomach and hope that gets better quickly, but really good you have time to yourself. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:36 am EST and 0'C (36'F). Apparently there are icy patches on the highway. Tomorrow the temperature is going up to 20'
> C (!!!!!)
> Next year is Canada's 150th birthday. Check out this lovely video http://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/articles/canada-ranked-the-worlds-best-travel-destination-for-2017/73824/
> And it looks like mum is not going to Hawaii next year. My sister and brother couldn't get their act together. What a surprise, not. Mum and Stuart are now talking about going to Newfoundland, which is mum's favourite place in Canada. I have enough air miles to cover that, and may pay for some upgrades for them.
> I bound off my super bulky sweater and am started on the sleeves. Super bulky goes so fast. I'll take a picture once I'm at home while it is light out, ie. a weekend day.


What a temperature variance. Sorry your mum won't be going to Hawaii, but Newfoundland sounds great, too. Looking forward to seeing the sweater. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

A damp morning here today. Hoping it's not raining when it's finally daylight so I can get my walk in. I have to have my annual mammogram this morning and run a couple of errands and then probably help Mr. Ric out at the rental house with some more painting. Not fun, but if I want it to ever end, I need to help. Had a couple of my knitting friends over for a couple of hours yesterday. That was a nice break. I hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxoo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a lovely day here and quite mild.
> 
> Bentley has brought Mr P a present of a dead mouse and very clevrly put it in Mr Ps gardening clogs, luckily Mr P found it before putting the clogs on.
> 
> ...


What a nice kitty Bentley is to bring you and Mr. P. such wonderful (not) gifts. 
:sm16: Hopefully all went well with the making up of the bunk beds. Enjoy your crochet time. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I did read that and thanks for checking it but I kind of meant, and this is very hard to explain, whether I see any improvement or not may be psychological. I know what I mean, lol!! xx


Are you thinking that your palpatations might be psychosomatic?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You got Little Britain over there??!! It was funny, even when it was cringingly embarrassing!!! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


We did have it here for a while, but I think that particular series has finished, and the next season,if there was one, hasn't been aired yet! There are some Australian shows that are very cringe worthy, also - quite a few actually! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh no!! Hope you gave her a ding round the ear! I also hope nothing's broken and the pain stops soon!! xxxxx


That is a ditto from me also. Tell DD no more demonstrations on you, she has to demonstrate on someone else. You seem to break far too easily!!! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. Sorry I haven't been around much. I was away with DH last week with limited internet, but anyway here is a picture of someone I bumped into while dh went for a bike ride...


Well done on the meet up, it looks like you had a wonderful time ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Youngest DD with good intentions gifted me with a portable electric spinner this year. She was so excited about it! I have it keeping company with my own electric spinner, I didn't have the heart to burst her bubble.. but I think it's time they opened their eyes and took a look around here now and then! I wish you lived closer too.xoxo


I would love an electric spinner, there are me that it is too painful to spin, so my wheel sometimes sits by itself feeling all lonely. I might just have to check out the price of one, for future reference!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I did the same thing, fell off the top one when I was trying to see how far I could lean over, couldn't speak for ten minutes, shock I suppose!! My mum gave me hell!!! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I never thought to try and fly from the top bunk, when I was kid; we must have had enough dangerous escapades outside of the house, and decided that the inside was for the less dangerous things - mainly because we were more easy to find, when we were inside! ????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm sure Susan will deal with it in an appropriate manner. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


Lamping IS an appropriate manner.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello to you all online tonight. I'm trying to catch up. I've only another 40pages to go....purple I love your mosaic. Chris love your cardi. Enjoying being here catching up. Cis I don't know when I'll be back.


I hope it gets fixed for you soon, I miss your escapades! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I expect I'll get woken up when he's awake. Perhaps I'll lock myself in and put a do not disturb sign up. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


hahahaha That just might do the trick, or you could leave a note saying that you have gone for a walk, and will be back sometime in the afternoon. ????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

dull here today, in every respect. Must get on with some work.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I taught myself to knit. My mother didn't think I was old enough and didn't have any wool to spare. I wanted a skirt for a tiny doll and used two darning needles and thread. I wouldn't want to do that now!
> 
> Thinking about that makes me realise just how my mother had to scrape by. Imagine having NO spare wool. THAT's hardship!


That is extreme hardship, though I think my mum only bought enough wool for the project she would be working on - and I don't remember seeing too much spare yarn around the place. That did change after we had all left home though!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My mum is left handed and only crochets. I can remember when I was about 8 going to a party for an Aunt Irene who was there with her sisters, who were all white-haired. They were sitting on a couch and crochetting doilies with fine thread. It runs in the family.
> I learned to crochet from mum and crochetted right-handed. I only got the left over balls from whatever she finished. They were always baby colours.
> I learned to knit many years later in college from a friend of the family, who taught me to prairie-knit one-handed.


I have never heard of that one, can you still do it?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to dig my tools out. I told one of the ladies from Knit Night that I would try to create a chain counter stitch marker.


That is very nice, I think I might have to try and make something similar! You could make some to sell, I reckon people would buy them.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> A boy in my class was forced to use his right hand by his instructors. He developed a terrible stutter that he never got rid of. Doctors said the stutter came from making his brain work against itself.


That is awful!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully not knotting but knitting, :sm15: I'm trying that Judith's scarf that you pointed out the other day. I only had 4 ply yarn so have used bigger needles.
> The thing that really bugs me about DH is he is awake early (therefore I am) but now he has had his dinner he is now dozing off in the chair. xxxx


That's the way my DH is and it really bugs me that I have to be awake too since I am not an early morning person and he is usually up by 7, by dinner are you referring to what we call lunch? I usually offer to make my DH something to eat but he refuses and fixes himself something drives me batty!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello everybody!!

Had a lovely day out in London with Jill, we did a 'Hidden London' walk, which was really interesting then went for a pub lunch which took up most of the rest of the afternoon!! The weather was really nice, a sunny Autumnal day! Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, not heard much about Bentley lately perhaps he is growing up. Where is everyone today? It was getting quite lonely on here this morning. What's everyone up to? Will check in again later. Have a good one whatever you are doing. xxx


Hope you are feeling lots better by the time you read this dear!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> A damp morning here today. Hoping it's not raining when it's finally daylight so I can get my walk in. I have to have my annual mammogram this morning and run a couple of errands and then probably help Mr. Ric out at the rental house with some more painting. Not fun, but if I want it to ever end, I need to help. Had a couple of my knitting friends over for a couple of hours yesterday. That was a nice break. I hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxoo


Hope the mammogram wasn't too uncomfortable but it's in a good cause!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Are you thinking that your palpatations might be psychosomatic?


No, not at all, they are real enough, definitely! Was just thinking that by reducing the dose, I might imagine I felt better whether it actually made any physical difference or not!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We did have it here for a while, but I think that particular series has finished, and the next season,if there was one, hasn't been aired yet! There are some Australian shows that are very cringe worthy, also - quite a few actually! ????????


I don't think they have made any more, it ran it's course but certainly had it's moments!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> That's the way my DH is and it really bugs me that I have to be awake too since I am not an early morning person and he is usually up by 7, by dinner are you referring to what we call lunch? I usually offer to make my DH something to eat but he refuses and fixes himself something drives me batty!


Yes, a lot of people eat their main meal (dinner) in the evening but we prefer to have ours at lunch time. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hope you are feeling lots better by the time you read this dear!! xxx


Oh I'm OK just wasn't going to risk going shopping so sent himself. Wondered where you were all, I missed you. Glad you had a good day it's been dull and damp here. Had our flu jabs this afternoon apart from that a nice easy day. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hope you are feeling lots better by the time you read this dear!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I'm OK just wasn't going to risk going shopping so sent himself. Wondered where you were all, I missed you. Glad you had a good day it's been dull and damp here. Had our flu jabs this afternoon apart from that a nice easy day. xxx


That is something I really must do tomorrow or next week, thanks for the reminder!! xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I'm exhausted ! Baby left soon around 7:30 last night ...we carved and painted pumpkins ,we had a blast. 
I'm not all caught up but I can't keep my eyes open I gotta take a quick nap.

Here was my weekend. . GSusan love the photo !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

XOXOXO


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

A nice day today with DH. And now I have put the dried fruit to soak overnight ready to make the Christmas cake tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That is something I really must do tomorrow or next week, thanks for the reminder!! xxx


I got mine yesterday. Necessary evil. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm due for my mammogram - since that's how the cancer was discovered the first (and Only, I hope) time, I'm pretty diligent about getting in there - it's always an ordeal because I inevitably get the same technician and sit in the same dressing and waiting room and usually end up having to have an ultrasound and second reading by the radiologist before I get out of there. It's just an eerie feeling being there and it brings back so many bad memories.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, not at all, they are real enough, definitely! Was just thinking that by reducing the dose, I might imagine I felt better whether it actually made any physical difference or not!


No no no no, I didn't mean that you imagined them, but that they are caused by different things to cardiac. WHEN I was having different weird, and wonderful things happening to my heart beat, it was found to be purely from all of the stressfull things that had happened throughout my adult life; but those things can still cause damage to ones heart. Some of the things that cause the stress are not even recognised by those who are affected by this phenomenon! ????????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Have been in bed most of the past two days due to giddiness. Feeling a bit better now but heading back shortly. Take care all.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> Have been in bed most of the past two days due to giddiness. Feeling a bit better now but heading back shortly. Take care all.


Oh dear, do you know why? Hope you get your equilibrium back soon. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Have been in bed most of the past two days due to giddiness. Feeling a bit better now but heading back shortly. Take care all.


Healing hugs. Hope you feel better soon. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Healing hugs. Hope you feel better soon. Xx


From me, too, Martina. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I hope all who are not feeling well feel better soon.

I have been having constant pain in my left knee and nothing eases it much, then my back started hurting so I think I am officially falling apart!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I will try to remember to take a picture of my kitchen and post it tomorrow, it does look better still needs to have some finishing trim work done..other than that it looks good!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I hope all who are not feeling well feel better soon.
> 
> I have been having constant pain in my left knee and nothing eases it much, then my back started hurting so I think I am officially falling apart!


Healing hugs to you too Lisa. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all, it's dull but dry here. Have done breakfast, rescued the fire, got todays' dinner ready and got everything ready for a stew tomorrow so am now having a well earned sit down. Stomach still not 100% so am going to use that as an excuse to not do much today. We do all seem to be falling apart on here, is it contagious or something or are we just all at 'that age' that things seem to go wrong. Still we will survive we are women after all. Off to read the paper now see you later. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh dear, not good. Would super glue help? Hope you are mended soon.


binkbrice said:


> I hope all who are not feeling well feel better soon.
> 
> I have been having constant pain in my left knee and nothing eases it much, then my back started hurting so I think I am officially falling apart!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my very dark corner of the world. Weather is suppose to be springlike today. I can hardly wait so I got up very early to enjoy every minute of it. Also want to finish great grands leg warmers and ballet sweater before her class on Monday. Pink and sparkly will get raves from her. Wishing everyone a grand day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You have done so much today and all I have accomplished is drinking a cuppa. Hope your stomach decides to behave it self soon. I feel it is mandatory to start to fall apart at a certain age. I try to ignore it, but some days it will not be ignored.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, it's dull but dry here. Have done breakfast, rescued the fire, got todays' dinner ready and got everything ready for a stew tomorrow so am now having a well earned sit down. Stomach still not 100% so am going to use that as an excuse to not do much today. We do all seem to be falling apart on here, is it contagious or something or are we just all at 'that age' that things seem to go wrong. Still we will survive we are women after all. Off to read the paper now see you later. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:36 am EST and 0'C (36'F). Apparently there are icy patches on the highway. Tomorrow the temperature is going up to 20'
> C (!!!!!)
> Next year is Canada's 150th birthday. Check out this lovely video http://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/articles/canada-ranked-the-worlds-best-travel-destination-for-2017/73824/
> And it looks like mum is not going to Hawaii next year. My sister and brother couldn't get their act together. What a surprise, not. Mum and Stuart are now talking about going to Newfoundland, which is mum's favourite place in Canada. I have enough air miles to cover that, and may pay for some upgrades for them.
> I bound off my super bulky sweater and am started on the sleeves. Super bulky goes so fast. I'll take a picture once I'm at home while it is light out, ie. a weekend day.


Wow - just *WOW!!!!!*


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm due for my mammogram - since that's how the cancer was discovered the first (and Only, I hope) time, I'm pretty diligent about getting in there - it's always an ordeal because I inevitably get the same technician and sit in the same dressing and waiting room and usually end up having to have an ultrasound and second reading by the radiologist before I get out of there. It's just an eerie feeling being there and it brings back so many bad memories.


I'm sure it does but know that you will get through, cos you have to, just keep telling yourself that everything is going to be fine, it works!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No no no no, I didn't mean that you imagined them, but that they are caused by different things to cardiac. WHEN I was having different weird, and wonderful things happening to my heart beat, it was found to be purely from all of the stressfull things that had happened throughout my adult life; but those things can still cause damage to ones heart. Some of the things that cause the stress are not even recognised by those who are affected by this phenomenon! ????????


I don't know the answer to that one Judi but I have a cardiac clinic appointment in two weeks so I will ask them!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, it's dull but dry here. Have done breakfast, rescued the fire, got todays' dinner ready and got everything ready for a stew tomorrow so am now having a well earned sit down. Stomach still not 100% so am going to use that as an excuse to not do much today. We do all seem to be falling apart on here, is it contagious or something or are we just all at 'that age' that things seem to go wrong. Still we will survive we are women after all. Off to read the paper now see you later. xxx


Good morning dear, hope having a lovely lazy day today gets you fully fit again!! I think this time of year brings on the aches and pains (you should see me coming down the stairs for the first time this morning, the face said it all!!) and bugs and things. Or maybe our bodies are just giving us a good, valid excuse to have a rest!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my very dark corner of the world. Weather is suppose to be springlike today. I can hardly wait so I got up very early to enjoy every minute of it. Also want to finish great grands leg warmers and ballet sweater before her class on Monday. Pink and sparkly will get raves from her. Wishing everyone a grand day.


Would love to see a picture of those when you've finished, they sound lovely and I'm sure will be well received!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a dull and dreary London! Have had two busy-ish days so taking it easy this morning. This afternoon, I have a friend singing in a rock choir at a local shopping centre so will go and cheer her on!!

Just a note to all the Blackpool ladies: All deposits are in and hopefully you have all told me of any dietary or other special needs. Have sent off the paperwork, all we have to do now is wait for next May!! YAY!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning, hoping you have renewed energy to help you thru your busy-ish days. Have fun rocking while your friend sings.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a dull and dreary London! Have had two busy-ish days so taking it easy this morning. This afternoon, I have a friend singing in a rock choir at a local shopping centre so will go and cheer her on!!
> 
> Just a note to all the Blackpool ladies: All deposits are in and hopefully you have all told me of any dietary or other special needs. Have sent off the paperwork, all we have to do now is wait for next May!! YAY!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a dull and dreary London! Have had two busy-ish days so taking it easy this morning. This afternoon, I have a friend singing in a rock choir at a local shopping centre so will go and cheer her on!!
> 
> Just a note to all the Blackpool ladies: All deposits are in and hopefully you have all told me of any dietary or other special needs. Have sent off the paperwork, all we have to do now is wait for next May!! YAY!! xxxxxxxxx


Well done June, I have my bucket and spade and Kiss me Quick hat at the ready. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey, but mild Surrey. Last night I altered a make up bag into a bag for craft. Like I need another craft bag, but it was fun to do.

Today we are going to a craft fair as my friend is selling her mosaics there and I want to support her, but there will be other crafts there and I am hoping to get some ideas and maybe even some Christmas presents.

Healing hugs to all those whose bodies are misbehaving. Remember knitting is better than therapy (that includes crochet, sewing etc)

Happy Saturday to you all xxxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done June, I have my bucket and spade and Kiss me Quick hat at the ready. xxxxx


....and I have a donkey waiting on the sands just for you!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a dull and dreary London! Have had two busy-ish days so taking it easy this morning. This afternoon, I have a friend singing in a rock choir at a local shopping centre so will go and cheer her on!!
> 
> Just a note to all the Blackpool ladies: All deposits are in and hopefully you have all told me of any dietary or other special needs. Have sent off the paperwork, all we have to do now is wait for next May!! YAY!! xxxxxxxxx


Jumping up and down already. xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> ....and I have a donkey waiting on the sands just for you!!! xxx


Don't forget the stick of Blackpool rock. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Jumping up and down already. xxxxx


You mind how you go, we want you in one piece next May!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't forget the stick of Blackpool rock. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


The donkey ate it! :sm16: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> The donkey ate it! :sm16: :sm16: :sm23:


Wow we are quick today aren't we. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow we are quick today aren't we. xxxx


New pills must be working!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have been doing this bit of mindless, Magic knot/Magic ball shawling, useful to pop round my shoulders now it's getting chillier in the evenings!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Have been doing this bit of mindless, Magic knot/Magic ball shawling, useful to pop round my shoulders now it's getting chillier in the evenings!!


Looks like a good stash-buster. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> New pills must be working!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Can I have some? xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh what fun. Looks cute, warm, and useful. Great project.


London Girl said:


> Have been doing this bit of mindless, Magic knot/Magic ball shawling, useful to pop round my shoulders now it's getting chillier in the evenings!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks like a good stash-buster. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


That was the plan, to get rid of all the odd bits that _you_ would have made into cute little animals etc.!! However, it was getting sooooo loooooong that I decided to cast off which means I _still_ have loads of odds and ends!! Any suggestions?! xxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Can I have some? xxx


Well, you have to have been taking the slow-me-down-pills first to appreciate the speed-me-up version!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh what fun. Looks cute, warm, and useful. Great project.


Thanks jinx, I love the little 'cast on 5, cast off 3 bobbles at the ends, I think they finish it off!! xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I'm borrowing DS broadband. Once again EE HAS LET US DOWN. WE ARE NOW WAITING FOR box no. 4. I'm not too bothered now as we go LIVE with SKY on Thursday. I'm not getting in a hissy fit any more. I meet purple and Londy on Wednesday so roll on . Having a bacon butty at ds's now.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> That was the plan, to get rid of all the odd bits that _you_ would have made into cute little animals etc.!! However, it was getting sooooo loooooong that I decided to cast off which means I _still_ have loads of odds and ends!! Any suggestions?! xxx :sm24:


Cute little animals. xxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well, you have to have been taking the slow-me-down-pills first to appreciate the speed-me-up version!!! xxxx


If I slow down any more I'll be going backwards. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Healing hugs to you too Lisa. Xxx


From me, too, Lisa. I hope you're feeling better soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a dull and dreary London! Have had two busy-ish days so taking it easy this morning. This afternoon, I have a friend singing in a rock choir at a local shopping centre so will go and cheer her on!!
> 
> Just a note to all the Blackpool ladies: All deposits are in and hopefully you have all told me of any dietary or other special needs. Have sent off the paperwork, all we have to do now is wait for next May!! YAY!! xxxxxxxxx


So glad this is working out for all of you for next spring! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been doing this bit of mindless, Magic knot/Magic ball shawling, useful to pop round my shoulders now it's getting chillier in the evenings!!


Looks great! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm exhausted ! Baby left soon around 7:30 last night ...we carved and painted pumpkins ,we had a blast.
> I'm not all caught up but I can't keep my eyes open I gotta take a quick nap.
> 
> Here was my weekend. . GSusan love the photo !


She is beautiful...really....so pretty.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I'm borrowing DS broadband. Once again EE HAS LET US DOWN. WE ARE NOW WAITING FOR box no. 4. I'm not too bothered now as we go LIVE with SKY on Thursday. I'm not getting in a hissy fit any more. I meet purple and Londy on Wednesday so roll on . Having a bacon butty at ds's now.


Hello beautiful!! So good to see you, so to speak!! Really looking forward to seeing you for real on Wednesday!! Love you lots xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Cute little animals. xxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Erm....not for me thanks!! Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a dull and dreary London! Have had two busy-ish days so taking it easy this morning. This afternoon, I have a friend singing in a rock choir at a local shopping centre so will go and cheer her on!!
> 
> Just a note to all the Blackpool ladies: All deposits are in and hopefully you have all told me of any dietary or other special needs. Have sent off the paperwork, all we have to do now is wait for next May!! YAY!! xxxxxxxxx


Ta for doing it Londy. I will settle up with you on Wednesday...haha


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear, hope having a lovely lazy day today gets you fully fit again!! I think this time of year brings on the aches and pains (you should see me coming down the stairs for the first time this morning, the face said it all!!) and bugs and things. Or maybe our bodies are just giving us a good, valid excuse to have a rest!!!! xxxxxx


My trips down our stairs involve noises; each step brings out a small groan or sometimes a rude word.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a dull and dreary London! Have had two busy-ish days so taking it easy this morning. This afternoon, I have a friend singing in a rock choir at a local shopping centre so will go and cheer her on!!
> 
> Just a note to all the Blackpool ladies: All deposits are in and hopefully you have all told me of any dietary or other special needs. Have sent off the paperwork, all we have to do now is wait for next May!! YAY!! xxxxxxxxx


Can't!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dull again here today, but the house is very warm. The hot water and central heating was 'sorted' but now has no thermostat. It has to be turned off when it boils! I am currently warm as toast in my study but the warmth is gradually slipping away.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> ....and I have a donkey waiting on the sands just for you!!! xxx


Don't forget the tower and pleasure beach await!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello girls, I haven't done a catchup, or anything yet, I am in the middle of watching a film called "Let's be Cops" about two blokes who dress up as cops, and that is all I will say about it, except that it is a bit funny, in places, and not too bad to watch.

I had a great day today, with DD and her 4 children. We visited my neice, her partner, and their 2 beautiful little boys. They are 10 weeks old now, and are beginning to make those cute little talking sounds, and their little smiles; and absolutely gorgeous!
I was exhausted when I got home, and tried to go to bed 3 hours ago, but it is hard to go to sleep, when there is a dog, and a man, snoring for all they are worth! That is why I went back out into my lounge room, and then I decided to watch this film, and now I am going to do some knitting, I have begun making some Christmas presents for the kids, now I hope I have enough time to get everything done! Have a good day everyone, and for all of you, who might not be feeling 100%, there are healing vibes and hugs coming across the equator for you! xoxoxo


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> That was the plan, to get rid of all the odd bits that _you_ would have made into cute little animals etc.!! However, it was getting sooooo loooooong that I decided to cast off which means I _still_ have loads of odds and ends!! Any suggestions?! xxx :sm24:


Fingerless mitts, a lap blanket and hat, then you'll be warm all over!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That was the plan, to get rid of all the odd bits that _you_ would have made into cute little animals etc.!! However, it was getting sooooo loooooong that I decided to cast off which means I _still_ have loads of odds and ends!! Any suggestions?! xxx :sm24:


Another one.... :sm15:

By the way it looks lovely and cosy :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Christmas cake is in the oven :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:36 am EST and 0'C (36'F). Apparently there are icy patches on the highway. Tomorrow the temperature is going up to 20'
> C (!!!!!)
> Next year is Canada's 150th birthday. Check out this lovely video http://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/articles/canada-ranked-the-worlds-best-travel-destination-for-2017/73824/
> And it looks like mum is not going to Hawaii next year. My sister and brother couldn't get their act together. What a surprise, not. Mum and Stuart are now talking about going to Newfoundland, which is mum's favourite place in Canada. I have enough air miles to cover that, and may pay for some upgrades for them.
> I bound off my super bulky sweater and am started on the sleeves. Super bulky goes so fast. I'll take a picture once I'm at home while it is light out, ie. a weekend day.





London Girl said:


> Wow - just *WOW!!!!!*


That is absolutely phenomenal Mav, now I can happily say that I have seen the colour of Autumn trees, after (or as) they change colour, I can now truthfully say, that I am happy with my view of the Autumnal trees in Canada! ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and I have a donkey waiting on the sands just for you!!! xxx


Thank you, I hope he has purple reins.xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been doing this bit of mindless, Magic knot/Magic ball shawling, useful to pop round my shoulders now it's getting chillier in the evenings!!


That's very pretty. Pattern please xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That was the plan, to get rid of all the odd bits that _you_ would have made into cute little animals etc.!! However, it was getting sooooo loooooong that I decided to cast off which means I _still_ have loads of odds and ends!! Any suggestions?! xxx :sm24:


Make another one? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from the craft fair, some ideas and I did not buy anything. Did supermarket shopping on the way home and now I am going to play with thread and yarn. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ta for doing it Londy. I will settle up with you on Wednesday...haha


You're welcome love! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Can't!!!!


Be brave, we know you _can_ do it!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Don't forget the tower and pleasure beach await!


Will be very happy to watch you all on the big roller coaster!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Fingerless mitts, a lap blanket and hat, then you'll be warm all over!


Hmmmm, food for thought.......!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Another one.... :sm15:
> 
> By the way it looks lovely and cosy :sm24:


It is!! Wore it while I was out and it was almost too warm for today but felt very comfortable!

Have just been to watch the wonderful rock choir, they were awesome and several of them said I should join but sap as I am, I would find it all too emotional, they seem to choose the songs that get right to me!!! :sm12: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Christmas cake is in the oven :sm09:


Ooh, I can smell it!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, I hope he has purple reins.xxx


He has purple _everything!_ :sm06: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's very pretty. Pattern please xx


 http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-428238-1.html


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Make another one? xx


Maybe! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the craft fair, some ideas and I did not buy anything. Did supermarket shopping on the way home and now I am going to play with thread and yarn. xx


I went into M & S after the choir had finished and bought their £10 meal deal, Moussaka, Potato Rosti, Mississippi Mud Pie and a bottle of Rosé, what a bargain!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Will be very happy to watch you all on the big roller coaster!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


I'll watch with you. Although we are quite a way from the bright lights and funfair. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll watch with you. Although we are quite a way from the bright lights and funfair. xxx


Yes we are and I'll be happy to stay there - except, maybe for a visit to the yarn shop?!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Maybe! xx


I quite enjoyed doing my shawls but now don't know what to do with them as I don't use them. The blue one is now block and purple and pink is now being blocked. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I quite enjoyed doing my shawls but now don't know what to do with them as I don't use them. The blue one is now block and purple and pink is now being blocked. xxx


If you don't have a use for them, I'm sure they would sell on KP classified, I sold some cowls that way last year. Then you'd have some more money to buy more yarn!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yes we are and I'll be happy to stay there - except, maybe for a visit to the yarn shop?!!! xxx


I have been to Blackpool a couple of times and went to the fair once, if I remember I looked a lot but didn't participate much, I think we ventured on the log-flume and that was it, and I've been to see the lights. DH's parents lived in Preston when I first knew him so it was just up the road from them. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> If you don't have a use for them, I'm sure they would sell on KP classified, I sold some cowls that way last year. Then you'd have some more money to buy more yarn!!! xxx


Not sure they are that good. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure they are that good. xxx


Of course they are, your knitting is beautiful and anyone thinking of buying them, would do so because they haven't got the talent to do it themselves!! No lights under bushels please, whatever that means!! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, I can smell it!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


It's out now and does smell awesome :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I went into M & S after the choir had finished and bought their £10 meal deal, Moussaka, Potato Rosti, Mississippi Mud Pie and a bottle of Rosé, what a bargain!!! xxx


I do enjoy their meals for £10. Enjoy :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I have been to Blackpool a couple of times and went to the fair once, if I remember I looked a lot but didn't participate much, I think we ventured on the log-flume and that was it, and I've been to see the lights. DH's parents lived in Preston when I first knew him so it was just up the road from them. xxx


I think I said before, we went twice in the same year, once with just DH and then again with DS too. Did a few rides, went on a tram or two to see the lights, that must have been early 80s, I bet it's changed a lot since then! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Of course they are, your knitting is beautiful and anyone thinking of buying them, would do so because they haven't got the talent to do it themselves!! No lights under bushels please, whatever that means!! xxx


In agreement with this


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm after some colour advice please. I'm making a hat with this soft green yarn I got from Ally Pally and am thinking of putting a fluffy pompom on it. I have seen some on the Loveknitting site also at Claire's as hair bands. Suggestions please x

http://isv.cdn.loveknitting.com/index.php/v1/images/ab78c50b07e2683c0dd6255f93902532/2e5ebdee-c1d0-47af-b68b-dc32c5f801e4.jpg/0/-/1000x1000

http://www.claires.co.uk/brown-furry-pom-pom-hair-elastic/shop/fcp-product/56130

OK the first link only comes up with one pompom :sm19: will try to rectify that!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Let's see if this works better

http://isv.cdn.loveknitting.com/index.php/v1/images/c11d2f864d8afe191ab920791667c38d/d639ffa7-bf35-4967-9960-37db84208866.jpg/0/-/1000x1000

Nope!!!

Maybe this one....

http://www.loveknitting.com/knitting-accessories

At last, that is much better


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Let's see if this works better
> 
> http://isv.cdn.loveknitting.com/index.php/v1/images/c11d2f864d8afe191ab920791667c38d/d639ffa7-bf35-4967-9960-37db84208866.jpg/0/-/1000x1000
> 
> Nope!!!


Love the brown furry pom pom, that would look great with the green yarn!! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Love the brown furry pom pom, that would look great with the green yarn!! xxx


Thanks, that is a serious possibility then. I've now added another link that works better????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Will be very happy to watch you all on the big roller coaster!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


Don't do roller coasters, sorry. But I like the silliness of the pleasure beach


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Yes we are and I'll be happy to stay there - except, maybe for a visit to the yarn shop?!!! xxx


No, it's only a tram ride away.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> He has purple _everything!_ :sm06: :sm09: xxx


Everything?????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Everything?????


*EVERYTHING!!!*


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> No, it's only a tram ride away.


What is, the pleasure beach or the yarn shop??!! Either way, I expect I'd be up for it if everyone else was!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Of course they are, your knitting is beautiful and anyone thinking of buying them, would do so because they haven't got the talent to do it themselves!! No lights under bushels please, whatever that means!! xxx


It probably means a bush fire is about to start. :sm15: :sm15: Don't forget you've only seen photos of my work. xxx :sm18: :sm18:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I think I said before, we went twice in the same year, once with just DH and then again with DS too. Did a few rides, went on a tram or two to see the lights, that must have been early 80s, I bet it's changed a lot since then! xxx


Most probably, the rides would be more scarier now. It must have been late 60's early 70's when we went. Good grief that's nearly 50 years ago. xxx ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It probably means a bush fire is about to start. :sm15: :sm15: Don't forget you've only seen photos of my work. xxx :sm18: :sm18:


Hahaha! Yes, but so will the buyers and I don't imagine for one moment they would be disappointed!! :sm17: :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Let's see if this works better
> 
> http://isv.cdn.loveknitting.com/index.php/v1/images/c11d2f864d8afe191ab920791667c38d/d639ffa7-bf35-4967-9960-37db84208866.jpg/0/-/1000x1000
> 
> ...


Love them or if you want a contrast and make you own James C Brett Faux Fur is lovely and soft. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> Everything?????


Some questions are best not asked.xxx :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> What is, the pleasure beach or the yarn shop??!! Either way, I expect I'd be up for it if everyone else was!! xx


I wouldn't mind having a look at both will probably only spend money at one though. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I wouldn't mind having a look at both will probably only spend money at one though. xxx


Yeah, same here but I'm not going on the log flume!!! :sm16: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I have to say that in spite - or possibly because - of the huge calorie count, that M & S dinner was delicious!! However, I think I can feel the abscess in my gum returning, emergency trip to the dentist on Monday, I'm thinking, not having problems in York, thank you very much!!! xxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, same here but I'm not going on the log flume!!! :sm16: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Why not?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, same here but I'm not going on the log flume!!! :sm16: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I doubt that's there anymore, much too slow and gentle. xxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> What is, the pleasure beach or the yarn shop??!! Either way, I expect I'd be up for it if everyone else was!! xx


Pleasure beach. I never looked for a yarn shop when I was there.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> Why not?


I've just had a look on the Pleasure Beach site map. No more log flume. xxx????????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've just had a look on the Pleasure Beach site map. No more log flume. xxx????????


That's sad. It was my favourite.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Why not?


Had too many very soggy experiences on the log flume!!!! :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Had too many very soggy experiences on the log flume!!!! :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


Ah! You didn't learn the trick then.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> Ah! You didn't learn the trick then.


Sit behind someone bigger than you? xxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sit behind someone bigger than you? xxx


No, you sit at the front and duck! You stay dry and those that were behind you are soaked!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> No, you sit at the front and duck! You stay dry and those that were behind you are soaked!


I think l will stick with the donkey ride. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a misty Surrey. The clocks changed to GMT last night so an extra hour in bed. Bentley can't believe his luck. Not much planned for today, but I'd better think about getting organized for York. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sit behind someone bigger than you? xxx


Only done it with the grand kids and it will be a long time before they're bigger than me!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think l will stick with the donkey ride. Xx


I think _I'll_ stick to the yarn shop!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. The clocks changed to GMT last night so an extra hour in bed. Bentley can't believe his luck. Not much planned for today, but I'd better think about getting organized for York. Xx


Aww, bless! Me too but I have just got my wheelie backpack out of the loft!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aww, bless! Me too but I have just got my wheelie backpack out of the loft!!


Wheally xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think _I'll_ stick to the yarn shop!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


We could use the donkey to carry our bags. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. The clocks changed to GMT last night so an extra hour in bed. Bentley can't believe his luck. Not much planned for today, but I'd better think about getting organized for York. Xx


I'm going to be a Bentley next time round. :sm09: Good morning from an equally misty Wales, I couldn't see down the valley first thing although it has cleared a bit now. I managed to get most of the extra hour in this morning. Heard DH moving around at 7 and thought go forth...... and my thoughts must have got through as he left me alone for another 45 minutes. Haven't stopped since I got mind. Got his breakfast, stew in oven and made and cooked three and a half dozen stuffing balls. They are now cooling before going in to the freezer. Now having a sit down and catch up. Wish I was coming to York as well, had a look at the trains and it takes over 4 hours to get there so will have to wait for Blackpool or Wonderwool to meet some of you. See you later. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We could use the donkey to carry our bags. xxx


Crumbs, how much are you buying?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm going to be a Bentley next time round. :sm09: Good morning from an equally misty Wales, I couldn't see down the valley first thing although it has cleared a bit now. I managed to get most of the extra hour in this morning. Heard DH moving around at 7 and thought go forth...... and my thoughts must have got through as he left me alone for another 45 minutes. Haven't stopped since I got mind. Got his breakfast, stew in oven and made and cooked three and a half dozen stuffing balls. They are now cooling before going in to the freezer. Now having a sit down and catch up. Wish I was coming to York as well, had a look at the trains and it takes over 4 hours to get there so will have to wait for Blackpool or Wonderwool to meet some of you. See you later. xxx


Aww, yeah, we wish you were coming too! Mind you, you'd be on the couch, two bedrooms, three beds in a self-catering apartment!! We'd make you comfy though!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Aww, yeah, we wish you were coming too! Mind you, you'd be on the couch, two bedrooms, three beds in a self-catering apartment!! We'd make you comfy though!! xxxx


It wouldn't be the first time I'd slept on a couch, probably not the last either. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It wouldn't be the first time I'd slept on a couch, probably not the last either. xxx


I'm assuming there _is_ a couch!!! xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aww, yeah, we wish you were coming too! Mind you, you'd be on the couch, two bedrooms, three beds in a self-catering apartment!! We'd make you comfy though!! xxxx


Correction, just checked the website, two bedrooms and two beds!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> We could use the donkey to carry our bags. xxx


Can't. Carrying all that yarn would be cruel to the donkey!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hallo all, you have all been busy! I spent most of last week indoors, really fed up with myself. Did go to my favourite Tankerton on Friday. Took DD & her boys. Little O & his mum had fun on the beach lookng for a rainbow stone, never did find one! We had our lunch sitting outside it was so warm. Yesterday spent the day sorting out some of my 'stuff'. Today we have the boys while their parents catch up on chores. 
Oscar want to send you something......
Oscar xx xxxxxxxxxxxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☃⛄⛄⛄☃☃????????????⚡????☁????⛈☁⛅????☄⭐????????☀????????⛄❄????☔????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????‍????‍????????????????????????????????????‍♂..
Got my iPad back I think my catch up is over, talk later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Most probably, the rides would be more scarier now. It must have been late 60's early 70's when we went. Good grief that's nearly 50 years ago. xxx ????


In Queens land, last week, there was a very disastrous, and traumatic ride failure, Thunder River rapids, at Dream World, in NSW. The ride was family friendly ride, so very young children can go on with their parents; but when the accident happened, an empty cart, at the end of the ride somehow collided with one coming off the tracks, four adults were trapped under the cart they were in, and we're trapped and drowned; the only two to survive the accident were the daughter of one woman, and the son of the other woman. The children were somehow able to jump from the cart. The victims were 2 women and 2 men! The Park is now closed until at least after the funerals of the victims. After that, it might have to stay closed, until the CID has finished investigations. ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> In Queens land, last week, there was a very disastrous, and traumatic ride failure, Thunder River rapids, at Dream World, in NSW. The ride was family friendly ride, so very young children can go on with their parents; but when the accident happened, an empty cart, at the end of the ride somehow collided with one coming off the tracks, four adults were trapped under the cart they were in, and we're trapped and drowned; the only two to survive the accident were the daughter of one woman, and the son of the other woman. The children were somehow able to jump from the cart. The victims were 2 women and 2 men! The Park is now closed until at least after the funerals of the victims. After that, it might have to stay closed, until the CID has finished investigations. ????


That was top of our news the day it happened, so very sad when folks are out enjoying some fun family time????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Crumbs, how much are you buying?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


Very little. It was for everyone elses bags xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I went into M & S after the choir had finished and bought their £10 meal deal, Moussaka, Potato Rosti, Mississippi Mud Pie and a bottle of Rosé, what a bargain!!! xxx


if only DH would eat that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure they are that good. xxx


of course they are. Don't forget we've seen your work.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. The clocks changed to GMT last night so an extra hour in bed. Bentley can't believe his luck. Not much planned for today, but I'd better think about getting organized for York. Xx


Like a prince in his cosy lilac bed.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think _I'll_ stick to the yarn shop!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Me too!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo all, you have all been busy! I spent most of last week indoors, really fed up with myself. Did go to my favourite Tankerton on Friday. Took DD & her boys. Little O & his mum had fun on the beach lookng for a rainbow stone, never did find one! We had our lunch sitting outside it was so warm. Yesterday spent the day sorting out some of my 'stuff'. Today we have the boys while their parents catch up on chores.
> Oscar want to send you something......
> Oscar xx xxxxxxxxxxxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☃⛄⛄⛄☃☃????????????⚡????☁????⛈☁⛅????☄⭐????????☀????????⛄❄????☔????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????‍????‍????????????????????????????????????‍♂..
> Got my iPad back I think my catch up is over, talk later.


Awww Oscar. That was lovely. Aren't you the clever one.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

A reasonably good day today, weatherwise; and now the sky is going golden again.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo all, you have all been busy! I spent most of last week indoors, really fed up with myself. Did go to my favourite Tankerton on Friday. Took DD & her boys. Little O & his mum had fun on the beach lookng for a rainbow stone, never did find one! We had our lunch sitting outside it was so warm. Yesterday spent the day sorting out some of my 'stuff'. Today we have the boys while their parents catch up on chores.
> Oscar want to send you something......
> Oscar xx xxxxxxxxxxxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☃⛄⛄⛄☃☃????????????⚡????☁????⛈☁⛅????☄⭐????????☀????????⛄❄????☔????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????‍????‍????????????????????????????????????‍♂..
> Got my iPad back I think my catch up is over, talk later.


Thanks Oscar, that was beautiful!!! xxxxx
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm going to be a Bentley next time round. :sm09: Good morning from an equally misty Wales, I couldn't see down the valley first thing although it has cleared a bit now. I managed to get most of the extra hour in this morning. Heard DH moving around at 7 and thought go forth...... and my thoughts must have got through as he left me alone for another 45 minutes. Haven't stopped since I got mind. Got his breakfast, stew in oven and made and cooked three and a half dozen stuffing balls. They are now cooling before going in to the freezer. Now having a sit down and catch up. Wish I was coming to York as well, had a look at the trains and it takes over 4 hours to get there so will have to wait for Blackpool or Wonderwool to meet some of you. See you later. xxx


Stuffing balls? For future turkey dinners? They sound good!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> In Queens land, last week, there was a very disastrous, and traumatic ride failure, Thunder River rapids, at Dream World, in NSW. The ride was family friendly ride, so very young children can go on with their parents; but when the accident happened, an empty cart, at the end of the ride somehow collided with one coming off the tracks, four adults were trapped under the cart they were in, and we're trapped and drowned; the only two to survive the accident were the daughter of one woman, and the son of the other woman. The children were somehow able to jump from the cart. The victims were 2 women and 2 men! The Park is now closed until at least after the funerals of the victims. After that, it might have to stay closed, until the CID has finished investigations. ????


So tragic. Something definitely went wrong.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Stuffing balls? For future turkey dinners? They sound good!


Pork dinners actually. Pork mince, onions, sage, breadcrumbs and chestnuts. I made the mistake of try to make my own once and now DH prefers them to bought ones. When will I learn? xx ????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Oscar, that was beautiful!!! xxxxx
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I quite agree xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo all, you have all been busy! I spent most of last week indoors, really fed up with myself. Did go to my favourite Tankerton on Friday. Took DD & her boys. Little O & his mum had fun on the beach lookng for a rainbow stone, never did find one! We had our lunch sitting outside it was so warm. Yesterday spent the day sorting out some of my 'stuff'. Today we have the boys while their parents catch up on chores.
> Oscar want to send you something......
> Oscar xx xxxxxxxxxxxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☃⛄⛄⛄☃☃????????????⚡????☁????⛈☁⛅????☄⭐????????☀????????⛄❄????☔????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????‍????‍????????????????????????????????????‍♂..
> Got my iPad back I think my catch up is over, talk later.


Aww, thanks Oscar. Now, let me see if I can send something back????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Pork dinners actually. Pork mince, onions, sage, breadcrumbs and chestnuts. I made the mistake of try to make my own once and now DH prefers them to bought ones. When will I learn? xx ????????


Oh no, it was a good idea at the time


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Oh no, it was a good idea at the time


Maybe but I've paid for it since. Oh well at least they are appreciated. xxx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. It got dark so early, Bentley is confused with the hour change.  Mind you we had a late lunch/early dinner at 3.45. Now sitting here with a roaring log fire and a glass of wine.

Had a lovely phone call from Susan, she has been without internet for over 2 weeks and misses everyone. They are supposed to have been sent 4 difference boxes, but none have arrived. They are now going with Sky and should get that on Thursday .


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely message, Oscar.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It got dark so early, Bentley is confused with the hour change. Mind you we had a late lunch/early dinner at 3.45. Now sitting here with a roaring log fire and a glass of wine.
> 
> Had a lovely phone call from Susan, she has been without internet for over 2 weeks and misses everyone. They are supposed to have been sent 4 difference boxes, but none have arrived. They are now going with Sky and should get that on Thursday .


Cheers, I also sitting in front of a log fire with a glass of Tia Maria. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Pork dinners actually. Pork mince, onions, sage, breadcrumbs and chestnuts. I made the mistake of try to make my own once and now DH prefers them to bought ones. When will I learn? xx ????????


I did that with meatballs! :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am really having a hard time getting the pain in my left leg to go away it's strange but if I drink lots of water it eases up some!

Thank you little O for the message!

GS we miss you too!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> So tragic. Something definitely went wrong.


So sad! I'm afraid of rides ...and most things. Once hub and I got on a ride that spun us out but it went so fastmimthought my glasses would fly off. Hub put his arm in front of me to hold me back. Later we found out the kid running the ride sped it up for his friends who were on it too. When I was in Wildwood on rides one was closed because a girl had been caught under it and died. All I remember was the flume which looked like you were going into the ocean but it turned of course. My first husband's sons liked hearing me scream...they were like that.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Pork dinners actually. Pork mince, onions, sage, breadcrumbs and chestnuts. I made the mistake of try to make my own once and now DH prefers them to bought ones. When will I learn? xx ????????


Do you precook the pork? Do you bake the balls? I'm a non cooker as youncan see.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

martina said:


> Pleasure beach. I never looked for a yarn shop when I was there.


A realy nice yarn shop here is closing in December. I'm feeling guilty because I couldn't afford the beautiful pricy yarn she sold. I called to take a class and found it was a kit by fanne Falkengerg costing $230 and the shop is closing. I can't find the pattern and the store didn't know which was shown which seems odd they wouldn't know. It had long triangular pieces with the point at the collar and it was full. Very lovely. I can't find it on the falkenberg cite. It must be older. No time for it anyway. I'm doing three ufos now..hat, sweater, afghan.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I had my car towed to the transmission man and he gave me a high estimate so it's towed back here today. Tomorrow I have to sit in my car at mom's to give trick or treaters candy til 8:00 or 9:00. I was hoping for rain after 6:00 to discourage the big bold kids but it is to be nice weather. Woe is me! The gent to move boxes from the house is pushing me to do it the next day but I will be too tired and sore, i can't find the keys to the back gate and if he takes things to the truck in front of the house it may draw attention the house is empty. I'm so stressed I had pain by my heart today and my left arm has pain which I think is a bad sign. I saw an animal run past my back gate this morning, odd running with two front legs foreward at the same time and the back coming to the front. I don't thing dog's run like that. Son's friend's wife had the baby girl. I'm thinking I will make a second border on the onesie legs and catch the snap tape in the tube it makes, then stitch the yarn to the tape every few inches. I'm sending ambaby's first Halloween card but it will get to them late. Glad to,be on here tonight. I've been falling asleep once imsitmon the couch at night. Tired from going thru boxes and newspapers and such. Praying I don't have a stroke or heart attack, get mugged or the house robbed.Oh, I forgot to say my childhood chum's mom died and i was fond of her. She taught me to crochet.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I had my car towed to the transmission man and he gave me a high estimate so it's towed back here today. Tomorrow I have to sit in my car at mom's to give trick or treaters candy til 8:00 or 9:00. I was hoping for rain after 6:00 to discourage the big bold kids but it is to be nice weather. Woe is me! The gent to move boxes from the house is pushing me to do it the next day but I will be too tired and sore, i can't find the keys to the back gate and if he takes things to the truck in front of the house it may draw attention the house is empty. I'm so stressed I had pain by my heart today and my left arm has pain which I think is a bad sign. I saw an animal run past my back gate this morning, odd running with two front legs foreward at the same time and the back coming to the front. I don't thing dog's run like that. Son's friend's wife had the baby girl. I'm thinking I will make a second border on the onesie legs and catch the snap tape in the tube it makes, then stitch the yarn to the tape every few inches. I'm sending ambaby's first Halloween card but it will get to them late. Glad to,be on here tonight. I've been falling asleep once imsitmon the couch at night. Tired from going thru boxes and newspapers and such. Praying I don't have a stroke or heart attack, get mugged or the house robbed.Oh, I forgot to say my childhood chum's mom died and i was fond of her. She taught me to crochet.[/quote
> 
> Wonder what the animal was? I'm sure the baby will enjoy her gift & card. Happy Halloween ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jollypolly said:


> Do you precook the pork? Do you bake the balls? I'm a non cooker as youncan see.


I mix all the ingredients together, make them into balls and then bake them in the oven. When cold, freeze them and voila stuffing balls for when we have pork. When we need them I defrost them and chuck them in with the meat for 20 mins. so they are hot, but are just as good cold with leftovers. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, Happy Halloween if you celebrate. I'm a bit of a Bhaaa Humbug, I shall shut the door & not answer the door tonight.
I am off to see members of my knitting group this morning, take Claire, my eldest, with me. Lots of the ladies have been knitting squares so we are hopefully this morning going to turn them into blankets & 'things'. If they look ok we are going to sell them, proceeds going to the charity I work with. 
Thank you for the messages to Oscar, he was so happy I let him send a message, also that he typed his name, bless him. Got to go now, sewing needle at the ready! 
Have a good day everyone. X.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from misty Surrey, although it is lifting and may be a nice day. KnitWIts here this morning.

Yesterday I sorted though all my yarn in my cupboard, I was amazed at what I'd got, most of which I had forgotten about, but it brought back memories of riding on a trolley car in Toronto with Mav, yarn shopping with Rookie in Defiance and buying loads of wool all around Nova Scotia. Also of trips in the UK to Whitby, I love London and lots of other little yarn stores.

Happy Halloween and happy Monday to you all. Thinking of you Polly, chin up. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ps nearly forgot the lovely shop in Worthing, where Janet found some 'awful' wool and I bought it. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, Happy Halloween if you celebrate. I'm a bit of a Bhaaa Humbug, I shall shut the door & not answer the door tonight.
> I am off to see members of my knitting group this morning, take Claire, my eldest, with me. Lots of the ladies have been knitting squares so we are hopefully this morning going to turn them into blankets & 'things'. If they look ok we are going to sell them, proceeds going to the charity I work with.
> Thank you for the messages to Oscar, he was so happy I let him send a message, also that he typed his name, bless him. Got to go now, sewing needle at the ready!
> Have a good day everyone. X.


Have a good day and say hello to Claire for me. x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> ps nearly forgot the lovely shop in Worthing, where Janet found some 'awful' wool and I bought it. x


The shop??


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, at least I think it will be once the mist has lifted. I have a bit of a dilemma, I don't know what I want to knit next, I will have to go and look through my patterns and see it I can get inspired. I'm still trying to use up some stash but might have to order some more soon. Does anyone here use Deramores? They've changed their web site and it's awful now so might try somewhere else, Loveknitting looks quite good so might give them a try. Anyone used them? Have a good day, enjoy, see you later. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, Happy Halloween if you celebrate. I'm a bit of a Bhaaa Humbug, I shall shut the door & not answer the door tonight.
> I am off to see members of my knitting group this morning, take Claire, my eldest, with me. Lots of the ladies have been knitting squares so we are hopefully this morning going to turn them into blankets & 'things'. If they look ok we are going to sell them, proceeds going to the charity I work with.
> Thank you for the messages to Oscar, he was so happy I let him send a message, also that he typed his name, bless him. Got to go now, sewing needle at the ready!
> Have a good day everyone. X.


At least we are lucky where we are, it's a 2.5 mile trek down a dark lane to get to us so don't have any trick or treat here. When we were living nearer civilisation if someone came and demanded trick or treat, I used to ask them for a treat, it threw them every time. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a good day and say hello to Claire for me. x


She's just come in & says hallo back. She wishes she was coming to Blackpool she did enjoy her day with you all in the summer.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> At least we are lucky where we are, it's a 2.5 mile trek down a dark lane to get to us so don't have any trick or treat here. When we were living nearer civilisation if someone came and demanded trick or treat, I used to ask them for a treat, it threw them every time. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


You're lucky, I dont know where all the kids come from on Halloween, we only have a couple in our road. If it was just them I would be happy to treat them. Have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> The shop??


Can't remember the name, but it did some lovely fabric too. xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I had my car towed to the transmission man and he gave me a high estimate so it's towed back here today. Tomorrow I have to sit in my car at mom's to give trick or treaters candy til 8:00 or 9:00. I was hoping for rain after 6:00 to discourage the big bold kids but it is to be nice weather. Woe is me! The gent to move boxes from the house is pushing me to do it the next day but I will be too tired and sore, i can't find the keys to the back gate and if he takes things to the truck in front of the house it may draw attention the house is empty. I'm so stressed I had pain by my heart today and my left arm has pain which I think is a bad sign. I saw an animal run past my back gate this morning, odd running with two front legs foreward at the same time and the back coming to the front. I don't thing dog's run like that. Son's friend's wife had the baby girl. I'm thinking I will make a second border on the onesie legs and catch the snap tape in the tube it makes, then stitch the yarn to the tape every few inches. I'm sending ambaby's first Halloween card but it will get to them late. Glad to,be on here tonight. I've been falling asleep once imsitmon the couch at night. Tired from going thru boxes and newspapers and such. Praying I don't have a stroke or heart attack, get mugged or the house robbed.Oh, I forgot to say my childhood chum's mom died and i was fond of her. She taught me to crochet.


Take care of yourself. The chest and arm pain need reporting to the Dr.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:18 am EST and -2'C (28'F). I have to scrape the windows. I've had the sniffles all weekend so the brain isn't working well. I did get outside on Saturday to enjoy the warm (20'C ) weather. It was nice to walk around with short sleeves. Today I'll have the liner in my coat and my wool hat and mitts.
I've already instructed DD on Halloween set up. I'm on late shift so I'll be coming home when the kids are already running around on the roads.

I forgot to put on my pic of the super bulky sweater that I bound off. I have one sleeve half done and need to start the other.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You're lucky, I dont know where all the kids come from on Halloween, we only have a couple in our road. If it was just them I would be happy to treat them. Have a good day.


We used to have a lot more when we put up the Halloween house, now we get a steady stream but only a fraction of what we had before. We usually sit in our garage in the lights and hand out candy there. The kids don't like walking up our dark walkway beside the garage. "I" don't like walking up that walkway, so I don't blame them.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, at least I think it will be once the mist has lifted. I have a bit of a dilemma, I don't know what I want to knit next, I will have to go and look through my patterns and see it I can get inspired. I'm still trying to use up some stash but might have to order some more soon. Does anyone here use Deramores? They've changed their web site and it's awful now so might try somewhere else, Loveknitting looks quite good so might give them a try. Anyone used them? Have a good day, enjoy, see you later. xxx


I've used Minerva crafts http://www.minervacrafts.com/ and was quite happy with them.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from misty Surrey, although it is lifting and may be a nice day. KnitWIts here this morning.
> 
> Yesterday I sorted though all my yarn in my cupboard, I was amazed at what I'd got, most of which I had forgotten about, but it brought back memories of riding on a trolley car in Toronto with Mav, yarn shopping with Rookie in Defiance and buying loads of wool all around Nova Scotia. Also of trips in the UK to Whitby, I love London and lots of other little yarn stores.
> 
> Happy Halloween and happy Monday to you all. Thinking of you Polly, chin up. xx


That trolley car to Purple Purl took forever.
My LYS is starting to sell Yorkshire wool. It has a wonderful smell.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I had my car towed to the transmission man and he gave me a high estimate so it's towed back here today. Tomorrow I have to sit in my car at mom's to give trick or treaters candy til 8:00 or 9:00. I was hoping for rain after 6:00 to discourage the big bold kids but it is to be nice weather. Woe is me! The gent to move boxes from the house is pushing me to do it the next day but I will be too tired and sore, i can't find the keys to the back gate and if he takes things to the truck in front of the house it may draw attention the house is empty. I'm so stressed I had pain by my heart today and my left arm has pain which I think is a bad sign. I saw an animal run past my back gate this morning, odd running with two front legs foreward at the same time and the back coming to the front. I don't thing dog's run like that. Son's friend's wife had the baby girl. I'm thinking I will make a second border on the onesie legs and catch the snap tape in the tube it makes, then stitch the yarn to the tape every few inches. I'm sending ambaby's first Halloween card but it will get to them late. Glad to,be on here tonight. I've been falling asleep once imsitmon the couch at night. Tired from going thru boxes and newspapers and such. Praying I don't have a stroke or heart attack, get mugged or the house robbed.Oh, I forgot to say my childhood chum's mom died and i was fond of her. She taught me to crochet.


Greyhounds and the little Whippets run like that.
You need to de-stress Polly. Find something enjoyable that will take your mind off everything for a few minutes.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:



> A realy nice yarn shop here is closing in December. I'm feeling guilty because I couldn't afford the beautiful pricy yarn she sold. I called to take a class and found it was a kit by fanne Falkengerg costing $230 and the shop is closing. I can't find the pattern and the store didn't know which was shown which seems odd they wouldn't know. It had long triangular pieces with the point at the collar and it was full. Very lovely. I can't find it on the falkenberg cite. It must be older. No time for it anyway. I'm doing three ufos now..hat, sweater, afghan.


The new owner at my LYS has been bringing in expensive yarn and slowly dropping the less expensive, wear-forever yarns that the previous owner used to carry. I'll be going to the other yarn store on the way home from work more often. Its' just really hard to get into and has no parking.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am really having a hard time getting the pain in my left leg to go away it's strange but if I drink lots of water it eases up some!
> 
> Thank you little O for the message!
> 
> ...


Take a multi-vitamin pill if you have one. I get those pains if my mineral levels fall. The multi-vitamins have minerals as well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It got dark so early, Bentley is confused with the hour change. Mind you we had a late lunch/early dinner at 3.45. Now sitting here with a roaring log fire and a glass of wine.
> 
> Had a lovely phone call from Susan, she has been without internet for over 2 weeks and misses everyone. They are supposed to have been sent 4 difference boxes, but none have arrived. They are now going with Sky and should get that on Thursday .


Then good for Sky. It will be nice to have Susan back regularly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now. Still need to bundle up and scrape the car windows.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Aww, thanks Oscar. Now, let me see if I can send something back????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Whoo-Hoo!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am really having a hard time getting the pain in my left leg to go away it's strange but if I drink lots of water it eases up some!
> 
> Thank you little O for the message!
> 
> ...


Time to get it checked out I think dear?! :sm22: xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I had my car towed to the transmission man and he gave me a high estimate so it's towed back here today. Tomorrow I have to sit in my car at mom's to give trick or treaters candy til 8:00 or 9:00. I was hoping for rain after 6:00 to discourage the big bold kids but it is to be nice weather. Woe is me! The gent to move boxes from the house is pushing me to do it the next day but I will be too tired and sore, i can't find the keys to the back gate and if he takes things to the truck in front of the house it may draw attention the house is empty. I'm so stressed I had pain by my heart today and my left arm has pain which I think is a bad sign. I saw an animal run past my back gate this morning, odd running with two front legs foreward at the same time and the back coming to the front. I don't thing dog's run like that. Son's friend's wife had the baby girl. I'm thinking I will make a second border on the onesie legs and catch the snap tape in the tube it makes, then stitch the yarn to the tape every few inches. I'm sending ambaby's first Halloween card but it will get to them late. Glad to,be on here tonight. I've been falling asleep once imsitmon the couch at night. Tired from going thru boxes and newspapers and such. Praying I don't have a stroke or heart attack, get mugged or the house robbed.Oh, I forgot to say my childhood chum's mom died and i was fond of her. She taught me to crochet.


Oh, very big hugs for you Polly, I wish I could make everything better for you and I hope having a vent on here helps, you are always welcome! Maybe see your doctor with your chest and arm pains, it might put your mind at rest on that score at least!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> The shop??


Purple bought a yarn shop in Worthing??? Do we get a good discount??!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, at least I think it will be once the mist has lifted. I have a bit of a dilemma, I don't know what I want to knit next, I will have to go and look through my patterns and see it I can get inspired. I'm still trying to use up some stash but might have to order some more soon. Does anyone here use Deramores? They've changed their web site and it's awful now so might try somewhere else, Loveknitting looks quite good so might give them a try. Anyone used them? Have a good day, enjoy, see you later. xxx


I keep getting their adverts but haven't bought anything from them, the stuff I want is always the most expensive!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> At least we are lucky where we are, it's a 2.5 mile trek down a dark lane to get to us so don't have any trick or treat here. When we were living nearer civilisation if someone came and demanded trick or treat, I used to ask them for a treat, it threw them every time. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


It doesn't seem to be the thing to do at all round here but then I know my grandkids are only allowed to knock at the doors of their friends' houses and then only by prior arrangement!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:18 am EST and -2'C (28'F). I have to scrape the windows. I've had the sniffles all weekend so the brain isn't working well. I did get outside on Saturday to enjoy the warm (20'C ) weather. It was nice to walk around with short sleeves. Today I'll have the liner in my coat and my wool hat and mitts.
> I've already instructed DD on Halloween set up. I'm on late shift so I'll be coming home when the kids are already running around on the roads.
> 
> I forgot to put on my pic of the super bulky sweater that I bound off. I have one sleeve half done and need to start the other.


Gorgeous colour!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That trolley car to Purple Purl took forever.
> My LYS is starting to sell Yorkshire wool. It has a wonderful smell.


Does it smell like Yorkshire Tea?!! I loved that trolleybus ride but then I was being a tourist!!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> ps nearly forgot the lovely shop in Worthing, where Janet found some 'awful' wool and I bought it. x


and taught me a lesson!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Can't remember the name, but it did some lovely fabric too. xx


The Fabric Shop


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Right. I'm off to join DH in the Poppy Shop. He's on his own at the moment, and lots of orders coming in.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It doesn't seem to be the thing to do at all round here but then I know my grandkids are only allowed to knock at the doors of their friends' houses and then only by prior arrangement!


Good idea. How's the mouth today, have you had to go to the dentist or has it settled down? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Right. I'm off to join DH in the Poppy Shop. He's on his own at the moment, and lots of orders coming in.


Good on ya, sell loads!!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good idea. How's the mouth today, have you had to go to the dentist or has it settled down? xxx


It seems to have gone down quite a lot thank you, I now have to decide - and quickly - whether I need to go and get another prescription before I head to York or wing it!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Purple bought a yarn shop in Worthing??? Do we get a good discount??!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Did I? ,


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Purple bought a yarn shop in Worthing??? Do we get a good discount??!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


That's what I thought, fancy her buying us a shop, can you imagine the fun we could have. Don't not know if I ever told you but one of my friend's mum had a haberdashery shop near here. I loved going over to visit her & rumage & even served the customers. It was great when she sold up, when she retired, got lots of goodies which I'm still using!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:18 am EST and -2'C (28'F). I have to scrape the windows. I've had the sniffles all weekend so the brain isn't working well. I did get outside on Saturday to enjoy the warm (20'C ) weather. It was nice to walk around with short sleeves. Today I'll have the liner in my coat and my wool hat and mitts.
> I've already instructed DD on Halloween set up. I'm on late shift so I'll be coming home when the kids are already running around on the roads.
> 
> I forgot to put on my pic of the super bulky sweater that I bound off. I have one sleeve half done and need to start the other.


Great colour, look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Does it smell like Yorkshire Tea?!! I loved that trolleybus ride but then I was being a tourist!!! xx


As long as it doesn't smell of Yorkshire wet sheep.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, at least I think it will be once the mist has lifted. I have a bit of a dilemma, I don't know what I want to knit next, I will have to go and look through my patterns and see it I can get inspired. I'm still trying to use up some stash but might have to order some more soon. Does anyone here use Deramores? They've changed their web site and it's awful now so might try somewhere else, Loveknitting looks quite good so might give them a try. Anyone used them? Have a good day, enjoy, see you later. xxx


I've only ordered from them once and that was last night! I have just got in to find an email saying my order has been despatched. I haven't ordered yarn from them, just pompoms. Anyway I will let you know what their service is like

Edit to say; one place I have ordered from and had excellent value and service is Wool warehouse


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It doesn't seem to be the thing to do at all round here but then I know my grandkids are only allowed to knock at the doors of their friends' houses and then only by prior arrangement!


The area where I work, the houses have a rule which is, you only go to the houses with a pumpkin outside


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's what I thought, fancy her buying us a shop, can you imagine the fun we could have. Don't not know if I ever told you but one of my friend's mum had a haberdashery shop near here. I loved going over to visit her & rumage & even served the customers. It was great when she sold up, when she retired, got lots of goodies which I'm still using!


A dream come true!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> As long as it doesn't smell of Yorkshire wet sheep.


 :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've only ordered from them once and that was last night! I have just got in to find an email saying my order has been despatched. I haven't ordered yarn from them, just pompoms. Anyway I will let you know what their service is like
> 
> Edit to say; one place I have ordered from and had excellent value and service is Wool warehouse


Interesting, thanks for the info and good luck with the pom-poms!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Great colour, look forward to seeing the end result.


What she said xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello purple and londy. Just seen you there but I'm off to start dinner!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It seems to have gone down quite a lot thank you, I now have to decide - and quickly - whether I need to go and get another prescription before I head to York or wing it!!! xxxx


Get the antibiotics and then you can take them if you need them, if not you can drink!!! :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


What's wrong with wet sheep smell? xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, Happy Halloween if you celebrate. I'm a bit of a Bhaaa Humbug, I shall shut the door & not answer the door tonight.
> I am off to see members of my knitting group this morning, take Claire, my eldest, with me. Lots of the ladies have been knitting squares so we are hopefully this morning going to turn them into blankets & 'things'. If they look ok we are going to sell them, proceeds going to the charity I work with.
> Thank you for the messages to Oscar, he was so happy I let him send a message, also that he typed his name, bless him. Got to go now, sewing needle at the ready!
> Have a good day everyone. X.


I don't get into the Halloween festivities and we don't have kids in this neighborhood that go door to door so lucked out with that one, Michael was supposed to go trick or treating with his Mom but I have not heard from her.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've only ordered from them once and that was last night! I have just got in to find an email saying my order has been despatched. I haven't ordered yarn from them, just pompoms. Anyway I will let you know what their service is like
> 
> Edit to say; one place I have ordered from and had excellent value and service is Wool warehouse


Just had a look at Wool Warehouse, loads of lovely yarns if all grades and lots of info too, thanks!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The area where I work, the houses have a rule which is, you only go to the houses with a pumpkin outside


That is a good idea!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I think inspite of my pains I am going to go and try to paint a cabinet to see if I will like it!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I've only ordered from them once and that was last night! I have just got in to find an email saying my order has been despatched. I haven't ordered yarn from them, just pompoms. Anyway I will let you know what their service is like
> 
> Edit to say; one place I have ordered from and had excellent value and service is Wool warehouse


I have never had problems with Deremores but know what you mean about their new web site. Have used Love Knitting a few times. I ordered some yarn last week, it was a company I had never heard of but they had the yarn I wanted & it was so cheap. I'll look it out & let you know.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> What's wrong with wet sheep smell? xxx


It's lovely in the right place but can you imagine a sweater??

That web site is Wise Badger, I bought some acyrilic by Stylecraft which is really good value. It was really quick delivery.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> It seems to have gone down quite a lot thank you, I now have to decide - and quickly - whether I need to go and get another prescription before I head to York or wing it!!! xxxx


Could you get a script just in case. & get it if you need it?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just had a look at Wool Warehouse, loads of lovely yarns if all grades and lots of info too, thanks!! xxx


They often have good offers. I've bought Drops alpaca for a very small amount of money when on special offer. I think I got some in the way of eight balls for£16 and that included postage :sm09: :sm24:

I signed up for emails from them that inform me of their offers


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think inspite of my pains I am going to go and try to paint a cabinet to see if I will like it!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Look after yourself x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:18 am EST and -2'C (28'F). I have to scrape the windows. I've had the sniffles all weekend so the brain isn't working well. I did get outside on Saturday to enjoy the warm (20'C ) weather. It was nice to walk around with short sleeves. Today I'll have the liner in my coat and my wool hat and mitts.
> I've already instructed DD on Halloween set up. I'm on late shift so I'll be coming home when the kids are already running around on the roads.
> 
> I forgot to put on my pic of the super bulky sweater that I bound off. I have one sleeve half done and need to start the other.


Hope you're feeling better, Nitzi. Sending you warm and healing hugs. Your sweater is going to be wonderful. Lovely color. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That trolley car to Purple Purl took forever.
> My LYS is starting to sell Yorkshire wool. It has a wonderful smell.


But it was great to see it and the sights around that part of the city, too. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Then good for Sky. It will be nice to have Susan back regularly.


Yes, it will. I'm really missing her! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It doesn't seem to be the thing to do at all round here but then I know my grandkids are only allowed to knock at the doors of their friends' houses and then only by prior arrangement!


We only have one child on our block, so that will probably be it for us. The street is very dark, so we never get any from outside the block.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Get the antibiotics and then you can take them if you need them, if not you can drink!!! :sm15: :sm15:


I think that's great advice! :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What's wrong with wet sheep smell? xxx


Nothing! :sm03: :sm06: :sm14: :sm22: :sm25: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Get the antibiotics and then you can take them if you need them, if not you can drink!!! :sm15: :sm15:


True!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Could you get a script just in case. & get it if you need it?


I think I'm going to try tomorrow, should have done it today but, you know me, Mrs Optimistic!!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Nothing! :sm03: :sm06: :sm14: :sm22: :sm25: :sm23: xxx


Presumably you have never worked on a farm. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The area where I work, the houses have a rule which is, you only go to the houses with a pumpkin outside


Our rule is that the porch light is on.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I sat in my car 5:00-9:00 giving candy and chips from the car window. Wore plaid man's jacket, hat with flaps and fake beard. Last year about 150 came this year about 50. School night this year. Vs week end last year I think. I gave 3 boys working McDonald's chip bags and they were smiling. If I ever finish emptying the house and sell it I will go to drive thru windows and give the worker treats. I saw a young black kitten but even if I could catch him I don't think my two cats would accept it. Nor the dog. On my way home about 100 feet ahead three young deer ran across the road. The third was only 8 or so feet before my car. I slowed and lucky for me the car behind didn't rear end me. I've just drifted to sleep and woke. Suzi is my buddy tonight. Good night.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I sat in my car 5:00-9:00 giving candy and chips from the car window. Wore plaid man's jacket, hat with flaps and fake beard. Last year about 150 came this year about 50. School night this year. Vs week end last year I think. I gave 3 boys working McDonald's chip bags and they were smiling. If I ever finish emptying the house and sell it I will go to drive thru windows and give the worker treats. I saw a young black kitten but even if I could catch him I don't think my two cats would accept it. Nor the dog. On my way home about 100 feet ahead three young deer ran across the road. The third was only 8 or so feet before my car. I slowed and lucky for me the car behind didn't rear end me. I've just drifted to sleep and woke. Suzi is my buddy tonight. Good night.


Sounds like a good Halloween. I love your disguise. You take care. Love and hugs xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a very foggy Wales. Things are slowly appearing down the valley. Have been up for ages, I don't like these slightly lighter mornings :sm18: I am knitting another of my 'go to' hats, I'm really struggling to get inspired to do something different. Dinner is ready, just needs heating up so will get some necessary chores done and then just sit back and see what the day brings. See you all later, have a good day. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Presumably you have never worked on a farm. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


You are quite right!! I did a summer job picking strawberries once but not a baaaa (or a bar!) in sight!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all!!! Have just been for a swim and when I have finished my coffee I am going to my sewing room to get on with Charlotte's Advent calendar. This afternoon, we are going to the cinema to see The Space Between Oceans. Then it's an early night as I am off to York in the morning! YAY!! Lots of love to you all, have a good one! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I sat in my car 5:00-9:00 giving candy and chips from the car window. Wore plaid man's jacket, hat with flaps and fake beard. Last year about 150 came this year about 50. School night this year. Vs week end last year I think. I gave 3 boys working McDonald's chip bags and they were smiling. If I ever finish emptying the house and sell it I will go to drive thru windows and give the worker treats. I saw a young black kitten but even if I could catch him I don't think my two cats would accept it. Nor the dog. On my way home about 100 feet ahead three young deer ran across the road. The third was only 8 or so feet before my car. I slowed and lucky for me the car behind didn't rear end me. I've just drifted to sleep and woke. Suzi is my buddy tonight. Good night.


What a nice thing to do, giving out the bags to kids that weren't expecting them!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You are quite right!! I did a summer job picking strawberries once but not a baaaa (or a bar!) in sight!! xxx


I worked with sheep and cows, the sheep were much sweeter smelling than the cows believe me. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very foggy Wales. Things are slowly appearing down the valley. Have been up for ages, I don't like these slightly lighter mornings :sm18: I am knitting another of my 'go to' hats, I'm really struggling to get inspired to do something different. Dinner is ready, just needs heating up so will get some necessary chores done and then just sit back and see what the day brings. See you all later, have a good day. xxx


Very misty here too Barny. Bentley seems to think with the extra hour he has to stay in bed until lunch time. Perhaps he is hibernating. How are you this morning?x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!!! Have just been for a swim and when I have finished my coffee I am going to my sewing room to get on with Charlotte's Advent calendar. This afternoon, we are going to the cinema to see The Space Between Oceans. Then it's an early night as I am off to York in the morning! YAY!! Lots of love to you all, have a good one! xxxxxx


Happy new month to you. Lovely picture xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a misty Surrey. Bentley has fallen off the bed so now I can get on with my packing. Mr P has converted an old pine wardrobe into a storage unit for my work room. He has fitted it out with shelves and I now have a load of baskets with a lot of 'stuff' in them. Looks very nice. 

Happy new month everyone and happy All Saints Day to those who celebrate. Tomorrow is all Souls Day and in France all the graves will be festooned with huge pot chrysthanthimums.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Very misty here too Barny. Bentley seems to think with the extra hour he has to stay in bed until lunch time. Perhaps he is hibernating. How are you this morning?x


Oh I'm OK been up so long it's beginning to feel like bedtime. Perhaps Bentley could teach DH a thing or two about sleeping in. Getting excited about meeting some of you next May, actually looking forward to that more than going on holiday. I suppose I'm a bit worried in case DH is unwell again, especially as he hasn't sorted out the insurance yet. Grrr. What are you up to today apart from packing for tomorrow? How long are you in York? Next time we move I'm going to be nearer a main line so I can get to places easier. Have a good day, am looking forward to hearing about your York visit. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope you enjoyed sharing with the trick or treaters. We have the festivities during daylight hours on the weekend. Kids only stop at homes with the porch light on or have a pumpkin flyer on display. A dentist office is buying candy for $1.00 a pound and sending it to our troops.


jollypolly said:


> I sat in my car 5:00-9:00 giving candy and chips from the car window. Wore plaid man's jacket, hat with flaps and fake beard. Last year about 150 came this year about 50. School night this year. Vs week end last year I think. I gave 3 boys working McDonald's chip bags and they were smiling. If I ever finish emptying the house and sell it I will go to drive thru windows and give the worker treats. I saw a young black kitten but even if I could catch him I don't think my two cats would accept it. Nor the dog. On my way home about 100 feet ahead three young deer ran across the road. The third was only 8 or so feet before my car. I slowed and lucky for me the car behind didn't rear end me. I've just drifted to sleep and woke. Suzi is my buddy tonight. Good night.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have times when no pattern or idea inspires me. I almost prefer that to right now when I have a few things I want to knit at the same time. I have this strange rule to only work on one thing at a time.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very foggy Wales. Things are slowly appearing down the valley. Have been up for ages, I don't like these slightly lighter mornings :sm18: I am knitting another of my 'go to' hats, I'm really struggling to get inspired to do something different. Dinner is ready, just needs heating up so will get some necessary chores done and then just sit back and see what the day brings. See you all later, have a good day. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Happy November. How are you feeling today?


London Girl said:


> Good morning all!!! Have just been for a swim and when I have finished my coffee I am going to my sewing room to get on with Charlotte's Advent calendar. This afternoon, we are going to the cinema to see The Space Between Oceans. Then it's an early night as I am off to York in the morning! YAY!! Lots of love to you all, have a good one! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I hope you enjoyed sharing with the trick or treaters. We have the festivities during daylight hours on the weekend. Kids only stop at homes with the porch light on or have a pumpkin flyer on display. A dentist office is buying candy for $1.00 a pound and sending it to our troops.


A dentist giving away candy, is he trying to drum up business? xxx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I have times when no pattern or idea inspires me. I almost prefer that to right now when I have a few things I want to knit at the same time. I have this strange rule to only work on one thing at a time.


Nothing strange about that, I always finish one project before starting another. xxx :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Your wardrobe storage unit sounds like a fantastic place to store stuff. I had two empty chest of drawers in the guest room. I found they are perfect in the craft room to store stuff. I did not have enough to fill them, but gradually they are becoming full.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Bentley has fallen off the bed so now I can get on with my packing. Mr P has converted an old pine wardrobe into a storage unit for my work room. He has fitted it out with shelves and I now have a load of baskets with a lot of 'stuff' in them. Looks very nice.
> 
> Happy new month everyone and happy All Saints Day to those who celebrate. Tomorrow is all Souls Day and in France all the graves will be festooned with huge pot chrysthanthimums.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I've not done catching up, sorry I've been gone a few days, DH's dad was ill and we were busy helping him. He doesn't do doctors often so when he called and asked to go to ER we knew it was bad. Bless his heart he said he hadn't pee'd in days, sure enough he has a bad infection inside the family jewels. . .. trust me it was TMI for me too! They have him wearing a catheter now and he is much better. He is on blood thinners and the stroke from 3yrs. Ago left him with memory issues .. so we had to make sure he didn't bleed out through the catheter. . . But
Back to normal
Halloween was nice, the weather was gorgeous ! We saw quite a few kids all adorable. 
Our neighbors want to start doing a potluck party on Halloween from now on. .. could be fun idk.
This was our little set up, ds's pumpkin is the funniest and DD1 is the prettiest. .... I did the candy corn one lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

You can't see it in this pic but ds wanted to carve the biggest pumpkin so he took it to work with him and he cut two TINY TRIANGLE eyes and a smile on the front and a grown on the back. ..dh has a better pic I'll get it later to show y'all. ..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I sat in my car 5:00-9:00 giving candy and chips from the car window. Wore plaid man's jacket, hat with flaps and fake beard. Last year about 150 came this year about 50. School night this year. Vs week end last year I think. I gave 3 boys working McDonald's chip bags and they were smiling. If I ever finish emptying the house and sell it I will go to drive thru windows and give the worker treats. I saw a young black kitten but even if I could catch him I don't think my two cats would accept it. Nor the dog. On my way home about 100 feet ahead three young deer ran across the road. The third was only 8 or so feet before my car. I slowed and lucky for me the car behind didn't rear end me. I've just drifted to sleep and woke. Suzi is my buddy tonight. Good night.


Sounds like a good Halloween. I love your disguise. You take care. Love and hugs xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

DD1 used so much flower that she spread everywhere. There is literally glider on every floor! And we clean it but it comes back lol. ...I told dh at least it's pretty lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Okay all I'm going to go footage some breakfast love and hugs 
XOXOXO


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I'm OK been up so long it's beginning to feel like bedtime. Perhaps Bentley could teach DH a thing or two about sleeping in. Getting excited about meeting some of you next May, actually looking forward to that more than going on holiday. I suppose I'm a bit worried in case DH is unwell again, especially as he hasn't sorted out the insurance yet. Grrr. What are you up to today apart from packing for tomorrow? How long are you in York? Next time we move I'm going to be nearer a main line so I can get to places easier. Have a good day, am looking forward to hearing about your York visit. xxx


We sre just going for three nights. We come back Saturday. Been looking up yarn and craft shops in Harrogate and there are a few so we might go there one of the days. Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad to hear things are back to normal. Poor guy must have been really suffering.
Your decorations are so cute. Thanks for the picture.


linkan said:


> I've not done catching up, sorry I've been gone a few days, DH's dad was ill and we were busy helping him. He doesn't do doctors often so when he called and asked to go to ER we knew it was bad. Bless his heart he said he hadn't pee'd in days, sure enough he has a bad infection inside the family jewels. . .. trust me it was TMI for me too! They have him wearing a catheter now and he is much better. He is on blood thinners and the stroke from 3yrs. Ago left him with memory issues .. so we had to make sure he didn't bleed out through the catheter. . . But
> Back to normal
> Halloween was nice, the weather was gorgeous ! We saw quite a few kids all adorable.
> Our neighbors want to start doing a potluck party on Halloween from now on. .. could be fun idk.
> This was our little set up, ds's pumpkin is the funniest and DD1 is the prettiest. .... I did the candy corn one lol.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:36 am EST and I'm late. We had a good Halloween last night. The little ones started coming around just after supper while it was still light out. There were so many good costumes this year because it wasn't too cold. They didn't have to cover the costumes with snow jackets or try to fit the costume over the snow jacket. There was a beautiful Belle from Beauty and Beast, and an alien girl from the movie Guardians of the Galaxy, complete with a Cosmo dog. There were lots of dressed up dogs and adults with the kids this year. We also had lots of police cars patrolling. Around 7:30, the teens started coming around to make mischief. One of my neighbours dressed up as a werewolf and chased them out of the court, howling and growling. I like neighbours like that. We stayed nice in warm in our garage, sitting in the lawn chairs. I was sipping hot apple cider, hard of course. Not as many kids this year, probably because it was a school night.
Tonight is Knit Night, yippee.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've not done catching up, sorry I've been gone a few days, DH's dad was ill and we were busy helping him. He doesn't do doctors often so when he called and asked to go to ER we knew it was bad. Bless his heart he said he hadn't pee'd in days, sure enough he has a bad infection inside the family jewels. . .. trust me it was TMI for me too! They have him wearing a catheter now and he is much better. He is on blood thinners and the stroke from 3yrs. Ago left him with memory issues .. so we had to make sure he didn't bleed out through the catheter. . . But
> Back to normal
> Halloween was nice, the weather was gorgeous ! We saw quite a few kids all adorable.
> Our neighbors want to start doing a potluck party on Halloween from now on. .. could be fun idk.
> This was our little set up, ds's pumpkin is the funniest and DD1 is the prettiest. .... I did the candy corn one lol.


Nice picture.
I'm glad your DH's dad is taken care of.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have times when no pattern or idea inspires me. I almost prefer that to right now when I have a few things I want to knit at the same time. I have this strange rule to only work on one thing at a time.


I have too many things that I want to knit. It must be the cooler weather.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I hope you enjoyed sharing with the trick or treaters. We have the festivities during daylight hours on the weekend. Kids only stop at homes with the porch light on or have a pumpkin flyer on display. A dentist office is buying candy for $1.00 a pound and sending it to our troops.


New neighbour didn't know about the porch light thing. He had his porch light on and kids kept going to the door. We had to keep yelling over that no one was home.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Bentley has fallen off the bed so now I can get on with my packing. Mr P has converted an old pine wardrobe into a storage unit for my work room. He has fitted it out with shelves and I now have a load of baskets with a lot of 'stuff' in them. Looks very nice.
> 
> Happy new month everyone and happy All Saints Day to those who celebrate. Tomorrow is all Souls Day and in France all the graves will be festooned with huge pot chrysthanthimums.


I get a craft corner. :sm13:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I worked with sheep and cows, the sheep were much sweeter smelling than the cows believe me. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm12:


The pig farm across from my school could beat any other animal on smell.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!!! Have just been for a swim and when I have finished my coffee I am going to my sewing room to get on with Charlotte's Advent calendar. This afternoon, we are going to the cinema to see The Space Between Oceans. Then it's an early night as I am off to York in the morning! YAY!! Lots of love to you all, have a good one! xxxxxx


Going to York is a wonderful way to start November.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I sat in my car 5:00-9:00 giving candy and chips from the car window. Wore plaid man's jacket, hat with flaps and fake beard. Last year about 150 came this year about 50. School night this year. Vs week end last year I think. I gave 3 boys working McDonald's chip bags and they were smiling. If I ever finish emptying the house and sell it I will go to drive thru windows and give the worker treats. I saw a young black kitten but even if I could catch him I don't think my two cats would accept it. Nor the dog. On my way home about 100 feet ahead three young deer ran across the road. The third was only 8 or so feet before my car. I slowed and lucky for me the car behind didn't rear end me. I've just drifted to sleep and woke. Suzi is my buddy tonight. Good night.


Happy Halloween. Love your disguise.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I really needed to be gone some time ago.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We sre just going for three nights. We come back Saturday. Been looking up yarn and craft shops in Harrogate and there are a few so we might go there one of the days. Xx


I know I don't need to say it, but have a fantastic time!!! Love and hugs to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Nice picture.
> I'm glad your DH's dad is taken care of.


Me, too, Angela.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> The pig farm across from my school could beat any other animal on smell.


I've not worked with pigs but can imagine. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Happy November. How are you feeling today?


I'm fine thank you dear, the baby abscess seems to have disappeared for now, anyway! No, I didn't get the antibiotics, silly, I know but I just hate going into my dentist's office, afraid they'll tie me to a chair and do a root canal!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Your wardrobe storage unit sounds like a fantastic place to store stuff. I had two empty chest of drawers in the guest room. I found they are perfect in the craft room to store stuff. I did not have enough to fill them, but gradually they are becoming full.


As they do!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've not done catching up, sorry I've been gone a few days, DH's dad was ill and we were busy helping him. He doesn't do doctors often so when he called and asked to go to ER we knew it was bad. Bless his heart he said he hadn't pee'd in days, sure enough he has a bad infection inside the family jewels. . .. trust me it was TMI for me too! They have him wearing a catheter now and he is much better. He is on blood thinners and the stroke from 3yrs. Ago left him with memory issues .. so we had to make sure he didn't bleed out through the catheter. . . But
> Back to normal
> Halloween was nice, the weather was gorgeous ! We saw quite a few kids all adorable.
> Our neighbors want to start doing a potluck party on Halloween from now on. .. could be fun idk.
> This was our little set up, ds's pumpkin is the funniest and DD1 is the prettiest. .... I did the candy corn one lol.


That looks lovely, I remember that porch with your pretty bench!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I sat in my car 5:00-9:00 giving candy and chips from the car window. Wore plaid man's jacket, hat with flaps and fake beard. Last year about 150 came this year about 50. School night this year. Vs week end last year I think. I gave 3 boys working McDonald's chip bags and they were smiling. If I ever finish emptying the house and sell it I will go to drive thru windows and give the worker treats. I saw a young black kitten but even if I could catch him I don't think my two cats would accept it. Nor the dog. On my way home about 100 feet ahead three young deer ran across the road. The third was only 8 or so feet before my car. I slowed and lucky for me the car behind didn't rear end me. I've just drifted to sleep and woke. Suzi is my buddy tonight. Good night.


Love the image of you in your fake beard! It must of been fun & you are kind to the kids.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi from a very chilly London. I've just been to have a blood test, Diabetic clinic tomorrow, not looking forward to it. After my blood test DH to me to the local superstore & we had breakfast which was very tasty. While there they were putting up all the Christmas decorations.
Purple & Londy have a great time with our GS, I know you will. give her a big hug from me, missed her on here. I'm going to go & get warm by the fire & knit. I'm making a couple of Christmas presents & want to finish them as I want to knit myself another shawl. Hugs to you all.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope I do not have to say, "I told you so." Our dentist of many years finally started his own practice. Now I have to past his office often. I get a cold chill every time I pass the place. Maybe he will run out of the office with his drill in hand?


London Girl said:


> I'm fine thank you dear, the baby abscess seems to have disappeared for now, anyway! No, I didn't get the antibiotics, silly, I know but I just hate going into my dentist's office, afraid they'll tie me to a chair and do a root canal!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Going to York is a wonderful way to start November.


We will continue the cat hunt xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi from a very chilly London. I've just been to have a blood test, Diabetic clinic tomorrow, not looking forward to it. After my blood test DH to me to the local superstore & we had breakfast which was very tasty. While there they were putting up all the Christmas decorations.
> Purple & Londy have a great time with our GS, I know you will. give her a big hug from me, missed her on here. I'm going to go & get warm by the fire & knit. I'm making a couple of Christmas presents & want to finish them as I want to knit myself another shawl. Hugs to you all.


I have an enormous bagful of hugs for Susan xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I get a craft corner. :sm13:


Me too :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I get the rest of the day off. The weather is glorious and hubby was in a good mood. He dug holes and dug out the plants. I took the plants to their new home and tamped them in. The chrysanthemums grew so much in one year they were hiding the medium sized flowers behind them. Trying to be nice hubby put the weeds thru the shredder. Sadly a special purple butterfly that cannot be replaced also went thru the shredder. Aw, he meant well and luckily he was not hurt when the pieces went flying.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I get the rest of the day off. The weather is glorious and hubby was in a good mood. He dug holes and dug out the plants. I took the plants to their new home and tamped them in. The chrysanthemums grew so much in one year they were hiding the medium sized flowers behind them. Trying to be nice hubby put the weeds thru the shredder. Sadly a special purple butterfly that cannot be replaced also went thru the shredder. Aw, he meant well and luckily he was not hurt when the pieces went flying.


As you say, he meant well, glad he wasn't hurt!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I hope I do not have to say, "I told you so." Our dentist of many years finally started his own practice. Now I have to past his office often. I get a cold chill every time I pass the place. Maybe he will run out of the office with his drill in hand?


It will serve me right and I will accept my punishment accordingly!! :sm22: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!!! Have just been for a swim and when I have finished my coffee I am going to my sewing room to get on with Charlotte's Advent calendar. This afternoon, we are going to the cinema to see The Space Between Oceans. Then it's an early night as I am off to York in the morning! YAY!! Lots of love to you all, have a good one! xxxxxx


Yay I know you all will have a fantastic time!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've not done catching up, sorry I've been gone a few days, DH's dad was ill and we were busy helping him. He doesn't do doctors often so when he called and asked to go to ER we knew it was bad. Bless his heart he said he hadn't pee'd in days, sure enough he has a bad infection inside the family jewels. . .. trust me it was TMI for me too! They have him wearing a catheter now and he is much better. He is on blood thinners and the stroke from 3yrs. Ago left him with memory issues .. so we had to make sure he didn't bleed out through the catheter. . . But
> Back to normal
> Halloween was nice, the weather was gorgeous ! We saw quite a few kids all adorable.
> Our neighbors want to start doing a potluck party on Halloween from now on. .. could be fun idk.
> This was our little set up, ds's pumpkin is the funniest and DD1 is the prettiest. .... I did the candy corn one lol.


I love them all!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

As promised. ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> As promised. ...


He had to take it to work to make such a small mark on it?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have had a long busy day and same tomorrow need to get to bed early tonight but want to work on Michael's balnket some!

All who are traveling tomorrow be safe and have a great time, hugs to Susan from me to really miss her!

You would not have known today was the first day of November considering it was 84F with an awesome breeze!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have had a long busy day and same tomorrow need to get to bed early tonight but want to work on Michael's balnket some!
> 
> All who are traveling tomorrow be safe and have a great time, hugs to Susan from me to really miss her!
> 
> ...


Wow Lisa, that is warm. I have my thermals packed for York. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Wow Lisa, that is warm. I have my thermals packed for York. Xx


Looks as though you are going to need them, if it's anything like here all the fog has lifted and it's a beautiful starry night and very cold. Having lived up north for so long I should have some antifreeze to drink tonight not wine. And why aren't you in bed you've got a long day tomorrow. :sm09: Have a good time the two of you, tell Susan I'm missing her, have fun, try and let us know what you are up to. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks as though you are going to need them, if it's anything like here all the fog has lifted and it's a beautiful starry night and very cold. Having lived up north for so long I should have some antifreeze to drink tonight not wine. And why aren't you in bed you've got a long day tomorrow. :sm09: Have a good time the two of you, tell Susan I'm missing her, have fun, try and let us know what you are up to. xxx


Ditto to all that from me, too. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > I had my car towed to the transmission man and he gave me a high estimate so it's towed back here today. Tomorrow I have to sit in my car at mom's to give trick or treaters candy til 8:00 or 9:00. I was hoping for rain after 6:00 to discourage the big bold kids but it is to be nice weather. Woe is me! The gent to move boxes from the house is pushing me to do it the next day but I will be too tired and sore, i can't find the keys to the back gate and if he takes things to the truck in front of the house it may draw attention the house is empty. I'm so stressed I had pain by my heart today and my left arm has pain which I think is a bad sign. I saw an animal run past my back gate this morning, odd running with two front legs foreward at the same time and the back coming to the front. I don't thing dog's run like that. Son's friend's wife had the baby girl. I'm thinking I will make a second border on the onesie legs and catch the snap tape in the tube it makes, then stitch the yarn to the tape every few inches. I'm sending ambaby's first Halloween card but it will get to them late. Glad to,be on here tonight. I've been falling asleep once imsitmon the couch at night. Tired from going thru boxes and newspapers and such. Praying I don't have a stroke or heart attack, get mugged or the house robbed.Oh, I forgot to say my childhood chum's mom died and i was fond of her. She taught me to crochet.[/quote
> ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

martina said:


> Take care of yourself. The chest and arm pain need reporting to the Dr.


I'm not trusting doctor's lately. I think if I can stop stressing I will be ok. I backed the handicap cart in SAMs club and it stuck and popped me into the counter.but the store lady tried it snd it worked fine. I think I had turned it and that's why it stuck. Hurt my back and neck a bit but since it worked for her what could I say. I did tell the fellow in the parking,lot that someone coukd be hit by a car if it jammed like that and coukdnt be stopped. Then I went to storage with son and went through boxes. Got rid of someone it. Then left and got a good distance away and didnt have my key. After panic subsided I remembered I'd set them on the soap dispenser in the ladies room at storage. Problem...it was almost 5:00 and they close at 5 so I phoned and left a message. The phoned again and a nice lady who works there said she would wait til I got there. The key to get in the storage building was in the storage bathroom and my house key. Drove back and she gave me my keys which she had located. I gave her a small amount of money which she didn't want but I insisted. She was delayed 15 minutes from going home and traffic is aweful at that time. Then I spilled a bit of popcorn in my new car. The the witch decoration wouldn't stop howling in the back of the car. I threw it in the garbage,when I got home, went to my meeting and still heard the howling. Something else must be making the noise. It's all small stuff but driving me up a wall. Last night I felt grief so strong being in front of mom's house and my friend didn't phone because he gets up early for work. So I was feeling unloved. But I remembered I'm loved by God and I prayed someone might phone to let me know I wasn't forgotten and right after my other good friend phoned to see how I was doing and then my son checked on me. Felt nice to hear their voices. It's so dark and some trick or treaters are into mischief. Sorry this is so long.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I mix all the ingredients together, make them into balls and then bake them in the oven. When cold, freeze them and voila stuffing balls for when we have pork. When we need them I defrost them and chuck them in with the meat for 20 mins. so they are hot, but are just as good cold with leftovers. xxx


Sounds yummy! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from misty Surrey, although it is lifting and may be a nice day. KnitWIts here this morning.
> 
> Yesterday I sorted though all my yarn in my cupboard, I was amazed at what I'd got, most of which I had forgotten about, but it brought back memories of riding on a trolley car in Toronto with Mav, yarn shopping with Rookie in Defiance and buying loads of wool all around Nova Scotia. Also of trips in the UK to Whitby, I love London and lots of other little yarn stores.
> 
> Happy Halloween and happy Monday to you all. Thinking of you Polly, chin up. xx


Thank you...yes!, I'm trying.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> At least we are lucky where we are, it's a 2.5 mile trek down a dark lane to get to us so don't have any trick or treat here. When we were living nearer civilisation if someone came and demanded trick or treat, I used to ask them for a treat, it threw them every time. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


Bet it did. Candy has gotten so expensive people don't put on lights or answer the door. I feel sad when the younger ones ring a bell and wait and no one answers. I gave from the car and kids were so polite. Said thank you and seemed glad to get a treat. Just the older ones sometimes are bold but often they were polite. What I think is rude is the grown ups putting out a treat bag. One guy was at least 35! It was cold so less came than last year.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo all, you have all been busy! I spent most of last week indoors, really fed up with myself. Did go to my favourite Tankerton on Friday. Took DD & her boys. Little O & his mum had fun on the beach lookng for a rainbow stone, never did find one! We had our lunch sitting outside it was so warm. Yesterday spent the day sorting out some of my 'stuff'. Today we have the boys while their parents catch up on chores.
> Oscar want to send you something......
> Oscar xx xxxxxxxxxxxx????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☃⛄⛄⛄☃☃????????????⚡????☁????⛈☁⛅????☄⭐????????☀????????⛄❄????☔????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????‍????‍????????????????????????????????????‍♂..
> Got my iPad back I think my catch up is over, talk later.


That is quite an interesting piece of news from young Mr Oscar. From the looks of it, he really enjoyed typing that lot! For Oscar ..... xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Greyhounds and the little Whippets run like that.
> You need to de-stress Polly. Find something enjoyable that will take your mind off everything for a few minutes.


I tried to do my knitting but lost count of the pattern and had to take out 4 rows. Tried reading but The Girl on thr Train is not a destressing book. laundered some fabric and kept my mind busy. Came on here and went to my meeting which helps greatly.just have to postpone the gent who is pressuring me to transport some boxes to storage. I can't find the key to the back gate and I'm not feeling well. Dread telling him tho.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Correction, just checked the website, two bedrooms and two beds!!


???? How many of you are going, and how big are those beds? I might need to do some investigations!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The new owner at my LYS has been bringing in expensive yarn and slowly dropping the less expensive, wear-forever yarns that the previous owner used to carry. I'll be going to the other yarn store on the way home from work more often. Its' just really hard to get into and has no parking.


I know what you mean. I like a restaurant with similar problem.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That was top of our news the day it happened, so very sad when folks are out enjoying some fun family time????????????


The facility is remaining closed, until the funerals are over, and I think until all of the rides have been checked and cleared! There have been quite a few accidents around the globe, concerning all different types of rides! One of my girls, her DH and children, we're going to head upto Quensland for Christmas this year; and her SIL was going to give them Weekly Pass, for their Christmas gift. After she saw the news of the accident, she decided not to visit any of the theme parks, if they did go up there; perhaps if they go at some time in the future, time may have diminished the feelings brought on by that accident!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, very big hugs for you Polly, I wish I could make everything better for you and I hope having a vent on here helps, you are always welcome! Maybe see your doctor with your chest and arm pains, it might put your mind at rest on that score at least!! xxxxxxx


Venting helps but so does reading what's happening with you all. Good to remember there are good days somewhere and maybe here soon. It's overwhelming me...the house and car. I've been told a man may want to fix my car for less, will call him and hope he can. I like the car a lot. 
I was sad to throw the witch decoration away because hub gave it to me but it was a yard long snd the straw was kind of tacky. I want to fetch it from the trash..it's clean ...but I'm hoping I let it go. When I told my doctor last time about my soreness he suggested a nuclear stress test and another test...friends with hear conditions said I should avoid the tests if I didn't think I was bad off. I think I will be ok.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Did I? ,


Oh dear...memory loss!! That could be serious. Is all the yarn in your shop purple? Several shades? Was it a sudden decision to go into business?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like a good Halloween. I love your disguise. You take care. Love and hugs xx


I just wanted the porch spindles to be safe. Good luck with your shop. Love and hugs to you too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

When Grandma Susan come on again she will know she has been missed lots!!! And so surprised Purple has a yarn shop.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Aww, thanks Oscar. Now, let me see if I can send something back????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Hehehe hehe .......... ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ☜(⌒▽⌒)☞ㄟ( ･ө･ )ㄏ(☆^O^☆)ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)≧☉_☉≦


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> So sad! I'm afraid of rides ...and most things. Once hub and I got on a ride that spun us out but it went so fastmimthought my glasses would fly off. Hub put his arm in front of me to hold me back. Later we found out the kid running the ride sped it up for his friends who were on it too. When I was in Wildwood on rides one was closed because a girl had been caught under it and died. All I remember was the flume which looked like you were going into the ocean but it turned of course. My first husband's sons liked hearing me scream...they were like that.


Yep, some people are very strange!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a nice thing to do, giving out the bags to kids that weren't expecting them!! xxx


Their smiles made ME so happy, too. Must be hard for young people to work on a holiday. I keep a small change purse so I can give them the change so they won't have to do that. I figure it gives them a break and I say thank you after they say the total in the speaker box. Might make them feel appreciated. I get coffee or fast food often. most try so hard to do a good job some mess up or act bored or snippy. I order a salad that comes with blue cheese and often it isn't included which ruins the flavor. But most of the workers do fine.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Bentley has fallen off the bed so now I can get on with my packing. Mr P has converted an old pine wardrobe into a storage unit for my work room. He has fitted it out with shelves and I now have a load of baskets with a lot of 'stuff' in them. Looks very nice.
> 
> Happy new month everyone and happy All Saints Day to those who celebrate. Tomorrow is all Souls Day and in France all the graves will be festooned with huge pot chrysthanthimums.


With my zooy day I forgot to go to church!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I'm OK been up so long it's beginning to feel like bedtime. Perhaps Bentley could teach DH a thing or two about sleeping in. Getting excited about meeting some of you next May, actually looking forward to that more than going on holiday. I suppose I'm a bit worried in case DH is unwell again, especially as he hasn't sorted out the insurance yet. Grrr. What are you up to today apart from packing for tomorrow? How long are you in York? Next time we move I'm going to be nearer a main line so I can get to places easier. Have a good day, am looking forward to hearing about your York visit. xxx


My first time on here I thought you were going to New York and didn't realize you had your own York.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I hope you enjoyed sharing with the trick or treaters. We have the festivities during daylight hours on the weekend. Kids only stop at homes with the porch light on or have a pumpkin flyer on display. A dentist office is buying candy for $1.00 a pound and sending it to our troops.


That sound safer. The boys and girls club usually has a party which keeps the kids safer and malls give treats so they can walk around safer. I like the dentist's idea.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Bentley has fallen off the bed so now I can get on with my packing. Mr P has converted an old pine wardrobe into a storage unit for my work room. He has fitted it out with shelves and I now have a load of baskets with a lot of 'stuff' in them. Looks very nice.
> 
> Happy new month everyone and happy All Saints Day to those who celebrate. Tomorrow is all Souls Day and in France all the graves will be festooned with huge pot chrysthanthimums.


Good to have a storage area. He must be handy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've not done catching up, sorry I've been gone a few days, DH's dad was ill and we were busy helping him. He doesn't do doctors often so when he called and asked to go to ER we knew it was bad. Bless his heart he said he hadn't pee'd in days, sure enough he has a bad infection inside the family jewels. . .. trust me it was TMI for me too! They have him wearing a catheter now and he is much better. He is on blood thinners and the stroke from 3yrs. Ago left him with memory issues .. so we had to make sure he didn't bleed out through the catheter. . . But
> Back to normal
> Halloween was nice, the weather was gorgeous ! We saw quite a few kids all adorable.
> Our neighbors want to start doing a potluck party on Halloween from now on. .. could be fun idk.
> This was our little set up, ds's pumpkin is the funniest and DD1 is the prettiest. .... I did the candy corn one lol.


I love your arrangement!! Glad your fella is better.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You're lucky, I dont know where all the kids come from on Halloween, we only have a couple in our road. If it was just them I would be happy to treat them. Have a good day.


As far as Halloween goes here, I am OFFICIALLY OVER IT! Last year, we had all sorts of lollies and chocolates ready for a swarm of kids ......... nobody came out our way; so this year we decided not to get anything, and we got 2 lots of door knockers, but they were in the larger kid size (still kids, but nearing teenagers). It is not something that I have ever done - being an Aussie, but if I did celebrate anything on Oct 31, it is the wrong time of the year, for this hemisphere, so it wouldn't be Halloween that I would celebrate! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:18 am EST and -2'C (28'F). I have to scrape the windows. I've had the sniffles all weekend so the brain isn't working well. I did get outside on Saturday to enjoy the warm (20'C ) weather. It was nice to walk around with short sleeves. Today I'll have the liner in my coat and my wool hat and mitts.
> I've already instructed DD on Halloween set up. I'm on late shift so I'll be coming home when the kids are already running around on the roads.
> 
> I forgot to put on my pic of the super bulky sweater that I bound off. I have one sleeve half done and need to start the other.


You have lovely neat knitting, my mum would have loved it, if my knitting had looked like that! ????????????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:36 am EST and I'm late. We had a good Halloween last night. The little ones started coming around just after supper while it was still light out. There were so many good costumes this year because it wasn't too cold. They didn't have to cover the costumes with snow jackets or try to fit the costume over the snow jacket. There was a beautiful Belle from Beauty and Beast, and an alien girl from the movie Guardians of the Galaxy, complete with a Cosmo dog. There were lots of dressed up dogs and adults with the kids this year. We also had lots of police cars patrolling. Around 7:30, the teens started coming around to make mischief. One of my neighbours dressed up as a werewolf and chased them out of the court, howling and growling. I like neighbours like that. We stayed nice in warm in our garage, sitting in the lawn chairs. I was sipping hot apple cider, hard of course. Not as many kids this year, probably because it was a school night.
> Tonight is Knit Night, yippee.


Here there is what is called a "community gun" which any of their group can use. So no one chases anyone fearing they will be shot. I took a hammer just in case but no match for a gun, I feared someone would make me get out and take my car. So I dressed like a big man with whiskers to dissuade them. No one was bad thank goodness. A few years ago a boy I taught killed a guy just a few blocks away from mom's house.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The new owner at my LYS has been bringing in expensive yarn and slowly dropping the less expensive, wear-forever yarns that the previous owner used to carry. I'll be going to the other yarn store on the way home from work more often. Its' just really hard to get into and has no parking.


The new owner might be thinking of profit margins, and possibly not what her customers might like to use!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I sat in my car 5:00-9:00 giving candy and chips from the car window. Wore plaid man's jacket, hat with flaps and fake beard. Last year about 150 came this year about 50. School night this year. Vs week end last year I think. I gave 3 boys working McDonald's chip bags and they were smiling. If I ever finish emptying the house and sell it I will go to drive thru windows and give the worker treats. I saw a young black kitten but even if I could catch him I don't think my two cats would accept it. Nor the dog. On my way home about 100 feet ahead three young deer ran across the road. The third was only 8 or so feet before my car. I slowed and lucky for me the car behind didn't rear end me. I've just drifted to sleep and woke. Suzi is my buddy tonight. Good night.


Sleep well! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've not done catching up, sorry I've been gone a few days, DH's dad was ill and we were busy helping him. He doesn't do doctors often so when he called and asked to go to ER we knew it was bad. Bless his heart he said he hadn't pee'd in days, sure enough he has a bad infection inside the family jewels. . .. trust me it was TMI for me too! They have him wearing a catheter now and he is much better. He is on blood thinners and the stroke from 3yrs. Ago left him with memory issues .. so we had to make sure he didn't bleed out through the catheter. . . But
> Back to normal
> Halloween was nice, the weather was gorgeous ! We saw quite a few kids all adorable.
> Our neighbors want to start doing a potluck party on Halloween from now on. .. could be fun idk.
> This was our little set up, ds's pumpkin is the funniest and DD1 is the prettiest. .... I did the candy corn one lol.


It is a nice setup


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Oh dear...memory loss!! That could be serious. Is all the yarn in your shop purple? Several shades? Was it a sudden decision to go into business?


????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A very early good morning from Surrey. The sun is coming through the mist. Off to catch my train. Catch you later. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a beautiful sunny Wales but a lot colder. Have a safe trip you travellers. Have finished my hat now what to do? Will go and have a look in my stash, see you all later. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and 9'C (48'F). Showers expected.
Knit Night was wonderful. All the regulars were there, plus a couple others. One new lady was from the Knitting Guild in Peterborough. They used to meet once a month in the library but haven't had a meeting for 2 years now, so she said she would be coming regularly to our little group.
I got about 8 inches done on each sleeve of my sweater. One of the other ladies is knitting the same pattern and was moaning that her sweater is going much slower than mine, until I pointed out that I am using super bulky and knitting the pattern as is, while she is using 4 weight yarn and having to do math to adjust the entire sweater.
A lot of laughs and good conversation.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a beautiful sunny Wales but a lot colder. Have a safe trip you travellers. Have finished my hat now what to do? Will go and have a look in my stash, see you all later. xxx


Hats need mitts and scarves. ??


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a bright but chilly King's Cross station in London! Am waiting for Mrs P and then we'll have a cup of coffee ☕ before getting on the train to see Susan in York, yay!! Have a good one everyone and will be back when we can get some Wifi! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A very early good morning from Surrey. The sun is coming through the mist. Off to catch my train. Catch you later. Xx


Have a wonderful trip and meetup.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You have lovely neat knitting, my mum would have loved it, if my knitting had looked like that! ????????????


Thank you.
Usually you can tell my purl rows apart from my knit rows. I think this yarn is very forgiving. Too bad they stopped making it about 20 years ago.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Their smiles made ME so happy, too. Must be hard for young people to work on a holiday. I keep a small change purse so I can give them the change so they won't have to do that. I figure it gives them a break and I say thank you after they say the total in the speaker box. Might make them feel appreciated. I get coffee or fast food often. most try so hard to do a good job some mess up or act bored or snippy. I order a salad that comes with blue cheese and often it isn't included which ruins the flavor. But most of the workers do fine.


I picked up some chicken fingers and scalloped potatoes from the grocery on my way home on Halloween. Both of the young workers that I talked to were counting down the minutes until their work finished so they could get ready for Halloween.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Oh dear...memory loss!! That could be serious. Is all the yarn in your shop purple? Several shades? Was it a sudden decision to go into business?


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Venting helps but so does reading what's happening with you all. Good to remember there are good days somewhere and maybe here soon. It's overwhelming me...the house and car. I've been told a man may want to fix my car for less, will call him and hope he can. I like the car a lot.
> I was sad to throw the witch decoration away because hub gave it to me but it was a yard long snd the straw was kind of tacky. I want to fetch it from the trash..it's clean ...but I'm hoping I let it go. When I told my doctor last time about my soreness he suggested a nuclear stress test and another test...friends with hear conditions said I should avoid the tests if I didn't think I was bad off. I think I will be ok.


Keep reading then Polly.
Hopefully things will get easier soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to get going.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Hats need mitts and scarves. ??


I'm having a change so have decided to knit some carol singing penguins. Don't ask. I said I was having a change. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

On the train. Just left Kings Cross and the wine is out! So is the crochet. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm having a change so have decided to knit some carol singing penguins. Don't ask. I said I was having a change. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Whatever you fancy xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> On the train. Just left Kings Cross and the wine is out! So is the crochet. Xx


But the sun's not over the yardarm yet. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> But the sun's not over the yardarm yet. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


It is here. Xx on second glass. ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly King's Cross station in London! Am waiting for Mrs P and then we'll have a cup of coffee ☕ before getting on the train to see Susan in York, yay!! Have a good one everyone and will be back when we can get some Wifi! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


I can envision you there after being there myself. I have to look at where we were headed when we used that station. Enjoy!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> It is here. Xx on second glass. ????????????????????????????????????


The sun's over the yardarm some where on the planet, always, so you can always have some wine.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and 9'C (48'F). Showers expected.
> Knit Night was wonderful. All the regulars were there, plus a couple others. One new lady was from the Knitting Guild in Peterborough. They used to meet once a month in the library but haven't had a meeting for 2 years now, so she said she would be coming regularly to our little group.
> I got about 8 inches done on each sleeve of my sweater. One of the other ladies is knitting the same pattern and was moaning that her sweater is going much slower than mine, until I pointed out that I am using super bulky and knitting the pattern as is, while she is using 4 weight yarn and having to do math to adjust the entire sweater.
> A lot of laughs and good conversation.


Glad you had a great time and that you're making good progress with your sweater. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly King's Cross station in London! Am waiting for Mrs P and then we'll have a cup of coffee ☕ before getting on the train to see Susan in York, yay!! Have a good one everyone and will be back when we can get some Wifi! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


Hugs to you all and safe and happy travels! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It is here. Xx on second glass. ????????????????????????????????????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> It is here. Xx on second glass. ????????????????????????????????????


I'll never be able to keep up with you all in May. xxx :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my dear, sending warm comforting cyber hugs. I know it is hard to trust doctors, but you are working yourself something awful. Perhaps taking something to calm down would be beneficial to you.


jollypolly said:


> I'm not trusting doctor's lately. I think if I can stop stressing I will be ok. I backed the handicap cart in SAMs club and it stuck and popped me into the counter.but the store lady tried it snd it worked fine. I think I had turned it and that's why it stuck. Hurt my back and neck a bit but since it worked for her what could I say. I did tell the fellow in the parking,lot that someone coukd be hit by a car if it jammed like that and coukdnt be stopped. Then I went to storage with son and went through boxes. Got rid of someone it. Then left and got a good distance away and didnt have my key. After panic subsided I remembered I'd set them on the soap dispenser in the ladies room at storage. Problem...it was almost 5:00 and they close at 5 so I phoned and left a message. The phoned again and a nice lady who works there said she would wait til I got there. The key to get in the storage building was in the storage bathroom and my house key. Drove back and she gave me my keys which she had located. I gave her a small amount of money which she didn't want but I insisted. She was delayed 15 minutes from going home and traffic is aweful at that time. Then I spilled a bit of popcorn in my new car. The the witch decoration wouldn't stop howling in the back of the car. I threw it in the garbage,when I got home, went to my meeting and still heard the howling. Something else must be making the noise. It's all small stuff but driving me up a wall. Last night I felt grief so strong being in front of mom's house and my friend didn't phone because he gets up early for work. So I was feeling unloved. But I remembered I'm loved by God and I prayed someone might phone to let me know I wasn't forgotten and right after my other good friend phoned to see how I was doing and then my son checked on me. Felt nice to hear their voices. It's so dark and some trick or treaters are into mischief. Sorry this is so long.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning.. Have a terrific time, that's an order!


PurpleFi said:


> A very early good morning from Surrey. The sun is coming through the mist. Off to catch my train. Catch you later. Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. What is your favorite hat pattern? I need something to add to my to do list. ;^)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Glad to hear your group is coming back together. I never got any appreciable knitting accomplished at the meetings.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and 9'C (48'F). Showers expected.
> Knit Night was wonderful. All the regulars were there, plus a couple others. One new lady was from the Knitting Guild in Peterborough. They used to meet once a month in the library but haven't had a meeting for 2 years now, so she said she would be coming regularly to our little group.
> I got about 8 inches done on each sleeve of my sweater. One of the other ladies is knitting the same pattern and was moaning that her sweater is going much slower than mine, until I pointed out that I am using super bulky and knitting the pattern as is, while she is using 4 weight yarn and having to do math to adjust the entire sweater.
> A lot of laughs and good conversation.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Have a safe and pleasant journey. I am imagining what a jolly time it is when you all get together.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly King's Cross station in London! Am waiting for Mrs P and then we'll have a cup of coffee ☕ before getting on the train to see Susan in York, yay!! Have a good one everyone and will be back when we can get some Wifi! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. What is your favorite hat pattern? I need something to add to my to do list. ;^)


Not sure I have a favourite, but right now hats are my favourite thing to do. And the patterns I've been using are in my books,so can't even send you a link to them.

Here's one I've done recently http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gather


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> As promised. ...


Yeh!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Hehehe hehe .......... ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ☜(⌒▽⌒)☞ㄟ( ･ө･ )ㄏ(☆^O^☆)ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)≧☉_☉≦


Just read Oscar your message, he says. Xxxxxx back to you


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> The sun's over the yardarm some where on the planet, always, so you can always have some wine.


Thanks for that. Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll never be able to keep up with you all in May. xxx :sm12: :sm09:


You'll overtake me, I hardly drink at all now, unfortunately, but I do get led astray occasionally!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning.. Have a terrific time, that's an order!


Yes Mam. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've had a busy day. Went to see my miserable dr, I walked in he said " I need to talk to you Mrs H" I thought oh hell, what's up now!. He then said that my Diabetes has practically gone & I need to decrease my medicines, I am so happy. Loosing weight sure has made a difference. 
I hope by now the 3 musketeers are rampaging around York. Hope it's not too cold girls. Have a great time, have fun. 
I'm off to prepare for a night get out. One of my friends at my choir had a big birthday this week & has asked a few of us out to dinner. Night night xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've had a busy day. Went to see my miserable dr, I walked in he said " I need to talk to you Mrs H" I thought oh hell, what's up now!. He then said that my Diabetes has practically gone & I need to decrease my medicines, I am so happy. Loosing weight sure has made a difference.
> I hope by now the 3 musketeers are rampaging around York. Hope it's not too cold girls. Have a great time, have fun.
> I'm off to prepare for a night get out. One of my friends at my choir had a big birthday this week & has asked a few of us out to dinner. Night night xx


Fantastic news Chris, well done and keep it up!! Enjoy yourself tonight you deserve it! Xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A very early good morning from Surrey. The sun is coming through the mist. Off to catch my train. Catch you later. Xx


I missed the part where you opened a shop! What's the name? Can't wait to see pics. ...I'm gonna go back and do a better catch up just in case I missed pictures already lol .


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> I missed the part where you opened a shop! What's the name? Can't wait to see pics. ...I'm gonna go back and do a better catch up just in case I missed pictures already lol .


I didn't buy a shop. It was Chris and June not reading my message as I meant it. Xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah! Indeed a time to celebrate. That is wonderful news. now!. He then said that my Diabetes has practically gone & I need to decrease my medicines, I am so happy. Loosing weight sure has made a difference. 
I hope by now the 3 musketeers are rampaging around York. Hope it's not too cold girls. Have a great time, have fun. 
I'm off to prepare for a night get out. One of my friends at my choir had a big birthday this week & has asked a few of us out to dinner. Night night xx[/quote]


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hope everyone have fun and safe travel and that you all share a group hug on behalf of those of us not there. 
And GSusan we all miss you So so much !???????? and love you !


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I like that pattern. Looks like it will keep ones interest and end up with a great looking hat. Thanks.


lifeline said:


> Not sure I have a favourite, but right now hats are my favourite thing to do. And the patterns I've been using are in my books,so can't even send you a link to them.
> 
> Here's one I've done recently http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gather


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I didn't buy a shop. It was Chris and June not reading my message as I meant it. Xxxxxxx


See I really got to read back further ! Lol sorry bout that????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yeah! Indeed a time to celebrate. That is wonderful news. now!. He then said that my Diabetes has practically gone & I need to decrease my medicines, I am so happy. Loosing weight sure has made a difference.
> I hope by now the 3 musketeers are rampaging around York. Hope it's not too cold girls. Have a great time, have fun.
> I'm off to prepare for a night get out. One of my friends at my choir had a big birthday this week & has asked a few of us out to dinner. Night night xx


[/quote]

Congrats !!!! That's wonderful news ! :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. What is your favorite hat pattern? I need something to add to my to do list. ;^)


Bernat aran hat. I don't like knitting it, there are c2l, c2r's in it but I love the results. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are so right, the results of that pattern are great. Looks warm and cozy. Thanks.


Barn-dweller said:


> Bernat aran hat. I don't like knitting it, there are c2l, c2r's in it but I love the results. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I just got the Ceyder Cap pattern from ravelry, I haven't made it but it looks an interesting knit. Pm me I will share the pattern.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Not sure I have a favourite, but right now hats are my favourite thing to do. And the patterns I've been using are in my books,so can't even send you a link to them.
> 
> Here's one I've done recently http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gather


I made one like this for dd1 and another similar for sweet pea, they are both really cute.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Okay, I know I said I wouldn't flood y'all with pics of the owl bag for dd2...but maybe a beginning and then an ending one... so here it is the beginning...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Not sure I have a favourite, but right now hats are my favourite thing to do. And the patterns I've been using are in my books,so can't even send you a link to them.
> 
> Here's one I've done recently http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gather


That's a great looking pattern, Rebecca. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've had a busy day. Went to see my miserable dr, I walked in he said " I need to talk to you Mrs H" I thought oh hell, what's up now!. He then said that my Diabetes has practically gone & I need to decrease my medicines, I am so happy. Loosing weight sure has made a difference.
> I hope by now the 3 musketeers are rampaging around York. Hope it's not too cold girls. Have a great time, have fun.
> I'm off to prepare for a night get out. One of my friends at my choir had a big birthday this week & has asked a few of us out to dinner. Night night xx


That is absolutely wonderful new, Chris!!! Well done. Enjoy your evening out. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls I'm actually on line...and hopefully from tomorrow I should be on line at home....I'm in a really cosy bed in York and have had a great night. Just sitting, knitting, chatting and eating. We were in our pjs at 5.30 ish. I'm having a great time. I've got a lot of pages to catch up on, so I'm going to settle down and catch up. I've missed you all so much.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm actually on line...and hopefully from tomorrow I should be on line at home....I'm in a really cosy bed in York and have had a great night. Just sitting, knitting, chatting and eating. We were in our pjs at 5.30 ish. I'm having a great time. I've got a lot of pages to catch up on, so I'm going to settle down and catch up. I've missed you all so much.


Missed you too Susan. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I'm OK been up so long it's beginning to feel like bedtime. Perhaps Bentley could teach DH a thing or two about sleeping in. Getting excited about meeting some of you next May, actually looking forward to that more than going on holiday. I suppose I'm a bit worried in case DH is unwell again, especially as he hasn't sorted out the insurance yet. Grrr. What are you up to today apart from packing for tomorrow? How long are you in York? Next time we move I'm going to be nearer a main line so I can get to places easier. Have a good day, am looking forward to hearing about your York visit. xxx


Be careful who you insure with. It cost us an arm and a leg after I'd had the stroke. Last time was a lot better. Please shop around barny, some of the take your eyes out...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Be careful who you insure with. It cost us an arm and a leg after I'd had the stroke. Last time was a lot better. Please shop around barny, some of the take your eyes out...


Oh don't I know it, have had problems with getting me insured in the past. Can you remember who you got reasonable rate from? It has been suggested he gets in touch with the British Stroke Association to see who they recommend. Have a great time with the others. xxx
PS DH worked in insurance all his working life so knows what they are like. It takes one to know one. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm not trusting doctor's lately. I think if I can stop stressing I will be ok. I backed the handicap cart in SAMs club and it stuck and popped me into the counter.but the store lady tried it snd it worked fine. I think I had turned it and that's why it stuck. Hurt my back and neck a bit but since it worked for her what could I say. I did tell the fellow in the parking,lot that someone coukd be hit by a car if it jammed like that and coukdnt be stopped. Then I went to storage with son and went through boxes. Got rid of someone it. Then left and got a good distance away and didnt have my key. After panic subsided I remembered I'd set them on the soap dispenser in the ladies room at storage. Problem...it was almost 5:00 and they close at 5 so I phoned and left a message. The phoned again and a nice lady who works there said she would wait til I got there. The key to get in the storage building was in the storage bathroom and my house key. Drove back and she gave me my keys which she had located. I gave her a small amount of money which she didn't want but I insisted. She was delayed 15 minutes from going home and traffic is aweful at that time. Then I spilled a bit of popcorn in my new car. The the witch decoration wouldn't stop howling in the back of the car. I threw it in the garbage,when I got home, went to my meeting and still heard the howling. Something else must be making the noise. It's all small stuff but driving me up a wall. Last night I felt grief so strong being in front of mom's house and my friend didn't phone because he gets up early for work. So I was feeling unloved. But I remembered I'm loved by God and I prayed someone might phone to let me know I wasn't forgotten and right after my other good friend phoned to see how I was doing and then my son checked on me. Felt nice to hear their voices. It's so dark and some trick or treaters are into mischief. Sorry this is so long.


I love you tons as well jolly...you need to breathe deeply and slowly. Do what the girls say. Go and get checked out. It's probably panic attacks. You've had a lot to put up with the last couple of years. But to be honest you are doing fine. I'm proud of you. Go get checked out girl.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hope everyone have fun and safe travel and that you all share a group hug on behalf of those of us not there.
> And GSusan we all miss you So so much !???????? and love you !


I love you all too. I've missed my lovely friends so much......lets hope sky do it right tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh don't I know it, have had problems with getting me insured in the past. Can you remember who you got reasonable rate from? It has been suggested he gets in touch with the British Stroke Association to see who they recommend. Have a great time with the others. xxx
> PS DH worked in insurance all his working life so knows what they are like. It takes one to know one. :sm09: :sm09:


Sorry I'm not much help. I do know that when we got our eyes taken out it was that famous one. Is it stay sure. Or something like that


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm actually on line...and hopefully from tomorrow I should be on line at home....I'm in a really cosy bed in York and have had a great night. Just sitting, knitting, chatting and eating. We were in our pjs at 5.30 ish. I'm having a great time. I've got a lot of pages to catch up on, so I'm going to settle down and catch up. I've missed you all so much.


So great to see you on here, Susan. Have missed you!!! Have a great time. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I slept very,very well. I don't know about the troublesome two.....June brought me a cup of tea in bed. They don't half look after me...we are going to Harrogate today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from York. Up earlish as we are off to Harrogate today. On the hunt for yarn and craft shops and more food. Hugs to you all. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from York. Up earlish as we are off to Harrogate today. On the hunt for yarn and craft shops and more food. Hugs to you all. Xx


Have a very productive day, thinking of you buying all that yarn. It's cold and dull here so another day in front of the fire, oh dear, how will I cope. Look forward to hearing about your Harrogate adventure. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 10'C (50'F). I just noticed we got bumped. It's almost a seamless operation now.
It's raining this morning. The stray kitties are huddled nice and dry on the porch.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from York. Up earlish as we are off to Harrogate today. On the hunt for yarn and craft shops and more food. Hugs to you all. Xx


Have fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I slept very,very well. I don't know about the troublesome two.....June brought me a cup of tea in bed. They don't half look after me...we are going to Harrogate today.


Tea in bed sounds great to me. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I love you all too. I've missed my lovely friends so much......lets hope sky do it right tomorrow.


Missed you too. If Sky doesn't do right by you, time to start lamping. You've been away too long.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay, I know I said I wouldn't flood y'all with pics of the owl bag for dd2...but maybe a beginning and then an ending one... so here it is the beginning...


Good start.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I just got the Ceyder Cap pattern from ravelry, I haven't made it but it looks an interesting knit. Pm me I will share the pattern.


Looks good. Thanks, but I've got a pattern for a brioche hat to match my cowl. Just need to finish up some other things so I have a needle ready.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I didn't buy a shop. It was Chris and June not reading my message as I meant it. Xxxxxxx


I guess we could all picture you with a yarn or craft shop. :sm09: The Purple Purl just seemed so fitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've had a busy day. Went to see my miserable dr, I walked in he said " I need to talk to you Mrs H" I thought oh hell, what's up now!. He then said that my Diabetes has practically gone & I need to decrease my medicines, I am so happy. Loosing weight sure has made a difference.
> I hope by now the 3 musketeers are rampaging around York. Hope it's not too cold girls. Have a great time, have fun.
> I'm off to prepare for a night get out. One of my friends at my choir had a big birthday this week & has asked a few of us out to dinner. Night night xx


Well done. Keep up the good work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Not sure I have a favourite, but right now hats are my favourite thing to do. And the patterns I've been using are in my books,so can't even send you a link to them.
> 
> Here's one I've done recently http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gather


I need to make hats and mitts. It's the weather. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad to hear your group is coming back together. I never got any appreciable knitting accomplished at the meetings.


So long as it isn't patterned to much I can usually get a few rows in.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll never be able to keep up with you all in May. xxx :sm12: :sm09:


You'll have a great time Barny. Just go with the flow (or Flo)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It is here. Xx on second glass. ????????????????????????????????????





martina said:


> The sun's over the yardarm some where on the planet, always, so you can always have some wine.


And you have friends all around the world, so one of them is probably at the right time to have a drink with you.
Mind you, just about any time is the right time for wine. Except maybe breakfast.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Everyone is up now in this house, so signing off so I can get my stuff together.
Have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> And you have friends all around the world, so one of them is probably at the right time to have a drink with you.
> Mind you, just about any time is the right time for wine. Except maybe breakfast.


Which was roughly the time those two started. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have a very productive day, thinking of you buying all that yarn. It's cold and dull here so another day in front of the fire, oh dear, how will I cope. Look forward to hearing about your Harrogate adventure. xxx


From me, too, ladies! I know you all are enjoying yourselves tremendously!!! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good on ya, sell loads!!!! xxxxx


we keep selling out of things! It's great fun though.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have an enormous bagful of hugs for Susan xxx


I hope that mine are in there.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> But the sun's not over the yardarm yet. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Wine on the trains from Kings Cross is now a tradition, for us anyway.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> I missed the part where you opened a shop! What's the name? Can't wait to see pics. ...I'm gonna go back and do a better catch up just in case I missed pictures already lol .


it wasn't the shop; just one ball of wool. Otherwise we must all own hundreds of shops by now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm actually on line...and hopefully from tomorrow I should be on line at home....I'm in a really cosy bed in York and have had a great night. Just sitting, knitting, chatting and eating. We were in our pjs at 5.30 ish. I'm having a great time. I've got a lot of pages to catch up on, so I'm going to settle down and catch up. I've missed you all so much.


It sounds just like Whitby. I am envious. Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Us in our apartment in our pj's! Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

4 ladies in York


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's been a strange week. Dee is currently selling the little black kittens I sent you a picture of weeks ago. On Hallowe'en she had a phone call 'if I bring £100 can I pick one up now. It doesn't matter which sex'. She said NO. Why would anyone want to pay that much for a jet black kitten on Hallowe'en? I hope they never found one.
Then in the evening I did it again. I was walking along the road near the pier hurrying after DH, and took a flying leap = flat out on the pavement. I refused to be picked up until I was ready so DH went and got the car. Yeah! He actually got something right. Then he left me sitting in the car for two hours while he visited a friend to unblock his drain. One day I might come first. No, perhaps not. I got home cold and stiff and well-bruised. My left hand, arm, and knee have suffered the most, a bruise around my thumb and the lifeline is bright red. Lots of gravel marks as well. The knee is swollen where I hurt it last year. Worst of all, of course, I CAN'T KNIT!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's been a strange week. Dee is currently selling the little black kittens I sent you a picture of weeks ago. On Hallowe'en she had a phone call 'if I bring £100 can I pick one up now. It doesn't matter which sex'. She said NO. Why would anyone want to pay that much for a jet black kitten on Hallowe'en? I hope they never found one.
> Then in the evening I did it again. I was walking along the road near the pier hurrying after DH, and took a flying leap = flat out on the pavement. I refused to be picked up until I was ready so DH went and got the car. Yeah! He actually got something right. Then he left me sitting in the car for two hours while he visited a friend to unblock his drain. One day I might come first. No, perhaps not. I got home cold and stiff and well-bruised. My left hand, arm, and knee have suffered the most, a bruise around my thumb and the lifeline is bright red. Lots of gravel marks as well. The knee is swollen where I hurt it last year. Worst of all, of course, I CAN'T KNIT!


Sending you a million healing hugs xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Then today DH and I have been interviewed by the Serious Crimes unit. 10 years ago our next-door neighbour joined us for the evening to show off her new boyfriend. We were all drinking and eventually at 1.00 in the morning they went off to bed next door. She didn't wake up in the morning. The autopsy showed a brain haemorrhage. He was devastated but we hardly saw him again. Apparently, the same thing has happened again, to the same man, with a different woman, so they are automatically re=opening the case. We were the last people apart from him to see her alive, and her children came round for DH when they couldn't wake her. Very upsetting then and now. I hope it is all totally innocent.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> 4 ladies in York


wonderful!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's been a strange week. Dee is currently selling the little black kittens I sent you a picture of weeks ago. On Hallowe'en she had a phone call 'if I bring £100 can I pick one up now. It doesn't matter which sex'. She said NO. Why would anyone want to pay that much for a jet black kitten on Hallowe'en? I hope they never found one.
> Then in the evening I did it again. I was walking along the road near the pier hurrying after DH, and took a flying leap = flat out on the pavement. I refused to be picked up until I was ready so DH went and got the car. Yeah! He actually got something right. Then he left me sitting in the car for two hours while he visited a friend to unblock his drain. One day I might come first. No, perhaps not. I got home cold and stiff and well-bruised. My left hand, arm, and knee have suffered the most, a bruise around my thumb and the lifeline is bright red. Lots of gravel marks as well. The knee is swollen where I hurt it last year. Worst of all, of course, I CAN'T KNIT!


Oh honey, so sorry you fell, hope you're not sore for too long and we all agree that your DH needs a lamping, in fact Susan has already reported him to the lamping committee!!
Ps Susan said she is back online, does anybody want to buy a couple of cheap wifi boxes?!! ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> It's been a strange week. Dee is currently selling the little black kittens I sent you a picture of weeks ago. On Hallowe'en she had a phone call 'if I bring £100 can I pick one up now. It doesn't matter which sex'. She said NO. Why would anyone want to pay that much for a jet black kitten on Hallowe'en? I hope they never found one.
> Then in the evening I did it again. I was walking along the road near the pier hurrying after DH, and took a flying leap = flat out on the pavement. I refused to be picked up until I was ready so DH went and got the car. Yeah! He actually got something right. Then he left me sitting in the car for two hours while he visited a friend to unblock his drain. One day I might come first. No, perhaps not. I got home cold and stiff and well-bruised. My left hand, arm, and knee have suffered the most, a bruise around my thumb and the lifeline is bright red. Lots of gravel marks as well. The knee is swollen where I hurt it last year. Worst of all, of course, I CAN'T KNIT!


I feel your pain. Physically and mentally. I should take a sickie for at least a few days. Complete rest, no chores, no cooking and if it suits no talking. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh honey, so sorry you fell, hope you're not sore for too long and we all agree that your DH needs a lamping, in fact Susan has already reported him to the lamping committee!!
> Ps Susan said she is back online, does anybody want to buy a couple of cheap wifi boxes?!! ????


Tell her thanks but no thanks. But thanks for reporting DH to the lamping committee.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> we keep selling out of things! It's great fun though.


That's great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Then today DH and I have been interviewed by the Serious Crimes unit. 10 years ago our next-door neighbour joined us for the evening to show off her new boyfriend. We were all drinking and eventually at 1.00 in the morning they went off to bed next door. She didn't wake up in the morning. The autopsy showed a brain haemorrhage. He was devastated but we hardly saw him again. Apparently, the same thing has happened again, to the same man, with a different woman, so they are automatically re=opening the case. We were the last people apart from him to see her alive, and her children came round for DH when they couldn't wake her. Very upsetting then and now. I hope it is all totally innocent.


An awful coincidence or very suspicious !!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I feel your pain. Physically and mentally. I should take a sickie for at least a few days. Complete rest, no chores, no cooking and if it suits no talking. xxxx


No talking? That would be a punishment. When I was born I was tongue-tied. The Dr cut the join and said he had cut a bit far. The ladies here can testify to the results!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> An awful coincidence or very suspicious !!! xxx


thence the investigation!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> No talking? That would be a punishment. When I was born I was tongue-tied. The Dr cut the join and said he had cut a bit far. The ladies here can testify to the results!


Well just to certain people/person. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Us in our apartment in our pj's! Xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> 4 ladies in York


Love it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you a million healing hugs xx


From me, too, Saxy!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Then today DH and I have been interviewed by the Serious Crimes unit. 10 years ago our next-door neighbour joined us for the evening to show off her new boyfriend. We were all drinking and eventually at 1.00 in the morning they went off to bed next door. She didn't wake up in the morning. The autopsy showed a brain haemorrhage. He was devastated but we hardly saw him again. Apparently, the same thing has happened again, to the same man, with a different woman, so they are automatically re=opening the case. We were the last people apart from him to see her alive, and her children came round for DH when they couldn't wake her. Very upsetting then and now. I hope it is all totally innocent.


That's terrible and I hope it's all totally innocent, too. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's terrible and I hope it's all totally innocent, too. xxxooo


It's good that they automatically investigate, but awful for her four children who were young then and tried to wake her up. Going through it all again ten years later.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Us in our apartment in our pj's! Xxx


Yeh!!!!!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> 4 ladies in York


Yeh again!!!!!!! Love to you all, hope Flo is behaving herself??.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> It's been a strange week. Dee is currently selling the little black kittens I sent you a picture of weeks ago. On Hallowe'en she had a phone call 'if I bring £100 can I pick one up now. It doesn't matter which sex'. She said NO. Why would anyone want to pay that much for a jet black kitten on Hallowe'en? I hope they never found one.
> Then in the evening I did it again. I was walking along the road near the pier hurrying after DH, and took a flying leap = flat out on the pavement. I refused to be picked up until I was ready so DH went and got the car. Yeah! He actually got something right. Then he left me sitting in the car for two hours while he visited a friend to unblock his drain. One day I might come first. No, perhaps not. I got home cold and stiff and well-bruised. My left hand, arm, and knee have suffered the most, a bruise around my thumb and the lifeline is bright red. Lots of gravel marks as well. The knee is swollen where I hurt it last year. Worst of all, of course, I CAN'T KNIT!


Oh you poor thing. Hope by now you are felling better, sending you lots of hugs! Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Then today DH and I have been interviewed by the Serious Crimes unit. 10 years ago our next-door neighbour joined us for the evening to show off her new boyfriend. We were all drinking and eventually at 1.00 in the morning they went off to bed next door. She didn't wake up in the morning. The autopsy showed a brain haemorrhage. He was devastated but we hardly saw him again. Apparently, the same thing has happened again, to the same man, with a different woman, so they are automatically re=opening the case. We were the last people apart from him to see her alive, and her children came round for DH when they couldn't wake her. Very upsetting then and now. I hope it is all totally innocent.


That must of been an ordeal for you. It does sound very suspicious though?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening all, hope you are all ok, especially poor bruised Saxy. I know the Ladies in York are having a great time, hope Harrogate where ready for them. I was supposed to go to choir tonight but our choir master has broken down somewhere so it has been cancelled so I'm going to have a knitting evening.
Hugs to you all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, hope you are all ok, especially poor bruised Saxy. I know the Ladies in York are having a great time, hope Harrogate where ready for them. I was supposed to go to choir tonight but our choir master has broken down somewhere so it has been cancelled so I'm going to have a knitting evening.
> Hugs to you all.


Enjoy your knitting that's just what we are doing. We are in training for Blackpool. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sh! XSusan is counting ???????? she doesn't like us helping xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good start.


Thank you ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I guess we could all picture you with a yarn or craft shop. :sm09: The Purple Purl just seemed so fitting.


Or Purple Connections...
Or ...

Yea your right I like The Purple Purl too.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Us in our apartment in our pj's! Xxx


Such gorgeous ladies !!! ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The three musketeers? I almost did not recognize June without a glass in her hand. ;^)


London Girl said:


> Us in our apartment in our pj's! Xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sort about your accident. Hope you heal completely in a very short time.


SaxonLady said:


> It's been a strange week. Dee is currently selling the little black kittens I sent you a picture of weeks ago. On Hallowe'en she had a phone call 'if I bring £100 can I pick one up now. It doesn't matter which sex'. She said NO. Why would anyone want to pay that much for a jet black kitten on Hallowe'en? I hope they never found one.
> Then in the evening I did it again. I was walking along the road near the pier hurrying after DH, and took a flying leap = flat out on the pavement. I refused to be picked up until I was ready so DH went and got the car. Yeah! He actually got something right. Then he left me sitting in the car for two hours while he visited a friend to unblock his drain. One day I might come first. No, perhaps not. I got home cold and stiff and well-bruised. My left hand, arm, and knee have suffered the most, a bruise around my thumb and the lifeline is bright red. Lots of gravel marks as well. The knee is swollen where I hurt it last year. Worst of all, of course, I CAN'T KNIT!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> The three musketeers? I almost did not recognize June without a glass in her hand. ;^)


Oooooh I'm glad you said that and not me. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> The three musketeers? I almost did not recognize June without a glass in her hand. ;^)


The glasses were on the coffee table. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oooooh I'm glad you said that and not me. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Bet you were thinking that,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Susan has given up counting ????????????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oooooh I'm glad you said that and not me. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Oi!!! :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Bet you were thinking that,


Who me? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oi!!! :sm15:


Yes??? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Susan has given up counting ????????????????????[/quote
> 
> Wasn't all your help helping? xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oi!!! :sm15:


Don't take any notice, just pour out another one & think of me in miserable Charlton, my dear H is upgrading his iPad, all he keeps doing is shouting at it & making the phone ring. They send a code via the phone. He never told ME he was doing it & I deleted the call! Now it's all my fault. He's got a right strop on him!! Think I'll go find a drink, do my knitting & pretend I'm in York! Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

After a busy day they all wanted to be on TV


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Guess whose had the most wine?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Guess whose had the most wine?


Looks like GS is hold it altogether!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just spent 5 mins really talking with you and lost the message, so I've lost the will to do it again. SO in a nutshell. Had a good day at Harrogate and I'm the only sane one and I bought some yarn,I'm back online at home. Don't use EE as a server, they've been disgusting to us I'm going to catch up now.love you all


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's been a strange week. Dee is currently selling the little black kittens I sent you a picture of weeks ago. On Hallowe'en she had a phone call 'if I bring £100 can I pick one up now. It doesn't matter which sex'. She said NO. Why would anyone want to pay that much for a jet black kitten on Hallowe'en? I hope they never found one.
> Then in the evening I did it again. I was walking along the road near the pier hurrying after DH, and took a flying leap = flat out on the pavement. I refused to be picked up until I was ready so DH went and got the car. Yeah! He actually got something right. Then he left me sitting in the car for two hours while he visited a friend to unblock his drain. One day I might come first. No, perhaps not. I got home cold and stiff and well-bruised. My left hand, arm, and knee have suffered the most, a bruise around my thumb and the lifeline is bright red. Lots of gravel marks as well. The knee is swollen where I hurt it last year. Worst of all, of course, I CAN'T KNIT!


Oh my poor saxy. What can I say. You will be so sore and stiff tomorrow, make sure you haven't broken anything.it makes me sad to think of you sitting on the ground. You really have bad luck sometimes. Please take care.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's terrible and I hope it's all totally innocent, too. xxxooo


I don't think I do,,,,,,,,,,,,,, it will be much more interesting if it were a murder...just think saxy...going and listening to it at court....seems too much of a coincidence to me. Oh it's exciting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just spent 5 mins really talking with you and lost the message, so I've lost the will to do it again. SO in a nutshell. Had a good day at Harrogate and I'm the only sane one and I bought some yarn,I'm back online at home. Don't use EE as a server, they've been disgusting to us I'm going to catch up now.love you all[/quote
> 
> Sane?who was it that asked a complete stranger in the train waiting room if she'd like to feel your yarn and explain about purple and green plastic pins!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've just spent 5 mins really talking with you and lost the message, so I've lost the will to do it again. SO in a nutshell. Had a good day at Harrogate and I'm the only sane one and I bought some yarn,I'm back online at home. Don't use EE as a server, they've been disgusting to us I'm going to catch up now.love you all[/quote
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to settle down now and I'll see you all tomorrow. Grandma Susan is back....sky is a wonderful thing...( I hope) little dh is a happy chappy again nite nite


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Don't take any notice, just pour out another one & think of me in miserable Charlton, my dear H is upgrading his iPad, all he keeps doing is shouting at it & making the phone ring. They send a code via the phone. He never told ME he was doing it & I deleted the call! Now it's all my fault. He's got a right strop on him!! Think I'll go find a drink, do my knitting & pretend I'm in York! Xxx


Let's all ignore DH's and pretend we are in York. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I've just spent 5 mins really talking with you and lost the message, so I've lost the will to do it again. SO in a nutshell. Had a good day at Harrogate and I'm the only sane one and I bought some yarn,I'm back online at home. Don't use EE as a server, they've been disgusting to us I'm going to catch up now.love you all


The only sane one or the only sober one? xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've just spent 5 mins really talking with you and lost the message, so I've lost the will to do it again. SO in a nutshell. Had a good day at Harrogate and I'm the only sane one and I bought some yarn,I'm back online at home. Don't use EE as a server, they've been disgusting to us I'm going to catch up now.love you all[/quote
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Let's all ignore DH's and pretend we are in York. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


It's a deal!!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Let's all ignore DH's and pretend we are in York. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


Wish I was! It sounds as though you are having a great time as usual, it's nearly 2am & im still awake. I had a sleep earlier that's spoilt it. Taking wonderful new tablets for pain, but I still can't sleep, So pleased you are all connected up at home GS. I am off now to my bed, perhaps I'll read. Byeee.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I guess we could all picture you with a yarn or craft shop. :sm09: The Purple Purl just seemed so fitting.


Oh that is a good name!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> we keep selling out of things! It's great fun though.


Okay is this your store?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought of "Purple Rain."


binkbrice said:


> Oh that is a good name!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad the tablets are working for you. It is 2a.m. here and I am up for the night. It is going to be a lonnnng day.


LondonChris said:


> Wish I was! It sounds as though you are having a great time as usual, it's nearly 2am & im still awake. I had a sleep earlier that's spoilt it. Taking wonderful new tablets for pain, but I still can't sleep, So pleased you are all connected up at home GS. I am off now to my bed, perhaps I'll read. Byeee.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Goodmorning from York. Can't tell you what the weather is as I am still in bed. Slept like a log.

Happy Friday everyone. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh that is a good name!


And a lovely store. Very friendly staff and a wonderful stock of yarn. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. It was my turn to make the tea this morning, but I slept through it!, once again our Londy came to the rescue. This break is going over far too fast.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a rain threatened Wales. Shopping today with a difference. I am dropping DH off dinner time at the hospital to have his cataract done then off to do the shopping on my own. Our wonderful neighbour is picking him up later as it will probably be dark by then and at the moment there is no way I can drive in the dark.
Enjoy your day Yorkists, what are you up to today? See you all later. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EST and 3'C (38'F). It's going to be a chilly day.
Mum has gone to Cambridge to visit her sister for a couple of days. One of her other sisters has cancer and is not doing well. Unfortunately one of my cousins is limiting the family's access to my aunt. That cousin is un-affectionately called "The Mouth" by the rest of the family. 
Tomorrow I have the rescheduled sweater class. We'll be doing armholes and seaming. I need big help with seams.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a rain threatened Wales. Shopping today with a difference. I am dropping DH off dinner time at the hospital to have his cataract done then off to do the shopping on my own. Our wonderful neighbour is picking him up later as it will probably be dark by then and at the moment there is no way I can drive in the dark.
> Enjoy your day Yorkists, what are you up to today? See you all later. xxx


Enjoy your shopping. I hope your DH's procedure goes smoothly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Goodmorning from York. Can't tell you what the weather is as I am still in bed. Slept like a log.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Xx


It sounds like a relaxing stay.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh that is a good name!


It's a great yarn store in Toronto. Just a little place, but well stocked with really nice people.
http://thepurplepurl.com/


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

OK, don't know what happened there. I tried to put on a picture of the store.
We had a good time there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Wish I was! It sounds as though you are having a great time as usual, it's nearly 2am & im still awake. I had a sleep earlier that's spoilt it. Taking wonderful new tablets for pain, but I still can't sleep, So pleased you are all connected up at home GS. I am off now to my bed, perhaps I'll read. Byeee.


I hope you get your sleep cycle back.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to settle down now and I'll see you all tomorrow. Grandma Susan is back....sky is a wonderful thing...( I hope) little dh is a happy chappy again nite nite


Yay, so glad to have you back to regular.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've just spent 5 mins really talking with you and lost the message, so I've lost the will to do it again. SO in a nutshell. Had a good day at Harrogate and I'm the only sane one and I bought some yarn,I'm back online at home. Don't use EE as a server, they've been disgusting to us I'm going to catch up now.love you all[/quote
> ...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Don't take any notice, just pour out another one & think of me in miserable Charlton, my dear H is upgrading his iPad, all he keeps doing is shouting at it & making the phone ring. They send a code via the phone. He never told ME he was doing it & I deleted the call! Now it's all my fault. He's got a right strop on him!! Think I'll go find a drink, do my knitting & pretend I'm in York! Xxx


The fellows over here who upgraded are not happy with the upgrade so expect the ugly mood to continue.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go.
I know the ladies in York are having a great day. Everyone else please join in.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your shopping. I hope your DH's procedure goes smoothly.


From me, too, Barny. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's a great yarn store in Toronto. Just a little place, but well stocked with really nice people.
> http://thepurplepurl.com/


It was a great yarn shop to visit! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a rain threatened Wales. Shopping today with a difference. I am dropping DH off dinner time at the hospital to have his cataract done then off to do the shopping on my own. Our wonderful neighbour is picking him up later as it will probably be dark by then and at the moment there is no way I can drive in the dark.
> Enjoy your day Yorkists, what are you up to today? See you all later. xxx


Hope your DH's op goes well. Enjoy your shopping.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:33 am EST and 3'C (38'F). It's going to be a chilly day.
> Mum has gone to Cambridge to visit her sister for a couple of days. One of her other sisters has cancer and is not doing well. Unfortunately one of my cousins is limiting the family's access to my aunt. That cousin is un-affectionately called "The Mouth" by the rest of the family.
> Tomorrow I have the rescheduled sweater class. We'll be doing armholes and seaming. I need big help with seams.


Hope your mum gets her visit, a difficult time for veryone.
Enjoy your class, wish I could go to one like it, my seams are not good.x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Afternoon from a grey, wet & very cold London. We've just been to the supermarket & now sitting by the fire trying to warm up. My DD is running a kids club after school at her church so I'm going along too. All my GSs will be there, so any excuse to see them! I don't think there will be many there but I know it will be noisy & fun.
Hope the Ladies in York are behaving themselves? Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning barely! I painted one of the cabinets only two to go and it was hard painting the first one and one of the two left is twice the size of the first one and I can't feel my arm from moving the paint can back and forth and pushing down on the sprayer! 

I am making slow progress on Michael's blanket but at least it is moving forward!

Glad to see that at least one of the ladies in York is sane! Hehehe


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh my poor saxy. What can I say. You will be so sore and stiff tomorrow, make sure you haven't broken anything.it makes me sad to think of you sitting on the ground. You really have bad luck sometimes. Please take care.


I wasn't sitting; I was lying. I couldn't even roll over to get up so I just waited until DH came back with the car. Some people will sleep anywhere!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from York. Had a wander around The Shambles. Coffee and a scone at a lovely cafe with Barry the Sheep outside. Then I was forced to buy 2 purple outfits. Then wonderful fish and chips at the place we took Nitzi. They remembered us. Now back at the apartment and in our pjs. Xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I don't think I do,,,,,,,,,,,,,, it will be much more interesting if it were a murder...just think saxy...going and listening to it at court....seems too much of a coincidence to me. Oh it's exciting.


She was the mother of 4 young children, who took her breakfast on Mothers' Day, and couldn't wake her up. I hope sincerely for their sake that it is pure coincidence. All they could think to do was come for DH and I. He went up and discovered she was dead and the boyfriend was distraught.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've just spent 5 mins really talking with you and lost the message, so I've lost the will to do it again. SO in a nutshell. Had a good day at Harrogate and I'm the only sane one and I bought some yarn,I'm back online at home. Don't use EE as a server, they've been disgusting to us I'm going to catch up now.love you all[/quote
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Let's all ignore DH's and pretend we are in York. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


My eyes are closed and I'm there. Hello Purple, Londy and Susan!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Wish I was! It sounds as though you are having a great time as usual, it's nearly 2am & im still awake. I had a sleep earlier that's spoilt it. Taking wonderful new tablets for pain, but I still can't sleep, So pleased you are all connected up at home GS. I am off now to my bed, perhaps I'll read. Byeee.


I'm sleeping for you. Actually, I'm sleeping for England.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Okay is this your store?


It's one we have borrowed for our annual Poppy Appeal, for our veterans.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's a great yarn store in Toronto. Just a little place, but well stocked with really nice people.
> http://thepurplepurl.com/


Home!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from York. Had a wander around The Shambles. Coffee and a scone at a lovely cafe with Barry the Sheep outside. Then I was forced to buy 2 purple outfits. Then wonderful fish and chips at the place we took Nitzi. They remembered us. Now back at the apartment and in our pjs. Xxx


I'm sorry that you were forced to buy two purple outfits. That's awful, but I love the news that they remembered you! Is this your last night? These trips always go far too quickly.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Boring day today. Dentist and hygienist. I have lovely clean teeth!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning barely! I painted one of the cabinets only two to go and it was hard painting the first one and one of the two left is twice the size of the first one and I can't feel my arm from moving the paint can back and forth and pushing down on the sprayer!
> 
> I am making slow progress on Michael's blanket but at least it is moving forward!
> 
> Glad to see that at least one of the ladies in York is sane! Hehehe


Which one??? xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Which one??? xxx :sm15: :sm15:


Don't panic Barny, we haven't been infiltrated: None of them are.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry that you were forced to buy two purple outfits. That's awful, but I love the news that they remembered you! Is this your last night? These trips always go far too quickly.


Yes June and I catch the 2 o'clock train home. Definitely need more time. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

We met Baaa-rry the sheep outside the coffee shop where we had elevenses!! No, they didn't sell yarn!!Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm the one in the purple coat xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My eyes are closed and I'm there. Hello Purple, Londy and Susan!!!!!


Hya gorgeous!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for telling me. I thought you might be the one in the ecru wool coat. :^) Thanks for sharing your fun time with us.


PurpleFi said:


> I'm the one in the purple coat xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes June and I catch the 2 o'clock train home. Definitely need more time. X


Definitely more time would be better. :sm01:

We're having great weather here today, so I got my walk in and then went out and cut back all the dead stuff in my flower beds. Should do some weeding, too, but maybe that will happen another day. They look so much better with all that other stuff cleared away. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We met Baaa-rry the sheep outside the coffee shop where we had elevenses!! No, they didn't sell yarn!!Xxxx


Great photo!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry that you were forced to buy two purple outfits. That's awful, but I love the news that they remembered you! Is this your last night? These trips always go far too quickly.


Yes, our last night, I can't believe it either, it has absolutely flown. It's been great having such a lovely catch up in our little apartment!! Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yes, our last night, I can't believe it either, it has absolutely flown. It's been great having such a lovely catch up in our little apartment!! Xxx


I hope it doesn't go this quickly in Blackpool. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Do any of you think I may have possibly knitted too much cowl??! Oh how we laughed - not!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do any of you think I may have possibly knitted too much cowl??! Oh how we laughed - not!!!


Um, yeah!!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Do any of you think I may have possibly knitted too much cowl??! Oh how we laughed - not!!!


Perhaps you'll grow into it. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Look, I made a cowl for the sofa!! :sm10: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for telling me. I thought you might be the one in the ecru wool coat. :^) Thanks for sharing your fun time with us.


Heehee xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope it doesn't go this quickly in Blackpool. xxxxx


As long as there is enough time for June to knit another cowl!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> As long as there is enough time for June to knit another cowl!


Too much talking + too much wine = too much cowl. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Too much talking + too much wine = too much cowl. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


You got it. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps you'll grow into it. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


Oh very droll! Does this look better (sorry for the photo bombing from you know who!! X


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is very pretty. I think it would fit around the 3 of you two times. Keep you all cozy and warm.


London Girl said:


> Do any of you think I may have possibly knitted too much cowl??! Oh how we laughed - not!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I'm sad tonite because it's time for home. Our annual ritual is over for another year. Roll on next year. It won't be so bad because there'll be all of us in May at black pool. We've had such a good time.. I was in pjs at 4pm and ready to knit. I've b
Nearly finished my blanket. I only
Y have two sides to pick up. 
We've got our cases packed and DH will pick us up at 10. Thank you June and Josephine for a lovely time. You are both special.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Do any of you think I may have possibly knitted too much cowl??! Oh how we laughed - not!!!


Or maybe you've shrunk? ????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well I'm sad tonite because it's time for home. Our annual ritual is over for another year. Roll on next year. It won't be so bad because there'll be all of us in May at black pool. We've had such a good time.. I was in pjs at 4pm and ready to knit. I've b
> Nearly finished my blanket. I only
> Y have two sides to pick up.
> We've got our cases packed and DH will pick us up at 10. Thank you June and Josephine for a lovely time. You are both special.


Thank you Susan it's been a blast. Just all to short a time. Perhaps l should buy a flat in York. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Look, I made a cowl for the sofa!! :sm10: :sm09:


 :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh very droll! Does this look better (sorry for the photo bombing from you know who!! X


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all. It was raining when I got up but now the sky is blue. DH had his cataract done and came home looking as though he had done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson. He had a different surgeon this time and arrived wearing a perspex eye cover with about 8 inches of tape each side and one very bloodshot eye, he has to wear it in bed for a week. It doesn't look much better this morning so will have to keep an eye (sorry) on it. He can't do any heavy lifting for a week so I am on log fetching duty. I have shifted these logs so many times I'm beginning to know them personally. I should go off now and do the ironing but ............ See you later when you are all up, Judi has usually been on by now but haven't seen her for a couple of days, hope all is OK. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Goodmorning from sunny York. Sitting having a cup of coffee before we leave our little apartment. It's been a lovely few days.
Have a lovely weekend everyone. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Susan it's been a blast. Just all to short a time. Perhaps l should buy a flat in York. Xx


I totally agree with everything that Purple person said!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all. Safe travels you Yorkey ladies. Not doing much today, I have lots of knitting to finish for Christmas so it might be a film & knitting, well I can hope. Hope you all have a good day, watch out for fireworks all those in UK. I have so many happy memories of Firework night when my girls were little, always had a great party here. Now my family go to a public display, I think I shall be baby-sitting tonight to let the big boys go to the display.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hopefully things will be looking up for hubby today.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all. It was raining when I got up but now the sky is blue. DH had his cataract done and came home looking as though he had done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson. He had a different surgeon this time and arrived wearing a perspex eye cover with about 8 inches of tape each side and one very bloodshot eye, he has to wear it in bed for a week. It doesn't look much better this morning so will have to keep an eye (sorry) on it. He can't do any heavy lifting for a week so I am on log fetching duty. I have shifted these logs so many times I'm beginning to know them personally. I should go off now and do the ironing but ............ See you later when you are all up, Judi has usually been on by now but haven't seen her for a couple of days, hope all is OK. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Goodmorning from sunny York. Sitting having a cup of coffee before we leave our little apartment. It's been a lovely few days.
> Have a lovely weekend everyone. Xx


Glad you all had a wonderful time together. Safe travels back to your homes. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

The train has just left York and we are on our way home. Had a great time. Xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> The train has just left York and we are on our way home. Had a great time. Xx


Sounds like you did enjoy yourselves. Safe journey. Is the wine flowing yet?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It flowed and gone xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello my friends. Ive said farewell to the troublesome two and Im missling them already. As uyou can tell I'm back on line in my own house. We are supposed to be going to a firework display tonight but its sleeting down. It may not be 30 miles away, so we'd better go just to be sure. Theres some snow in the back yard, and its freezing. 

Ive had a great time girls. Thanks purple and londy. See you in Blackpool, (if not before!!!!!) (dreams)


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello my friends. Ive said farewell to the troublesome two and Im missling them already. As uyou can tell I'm back on line in my own house. We are supposed to be going to a firework display tonight but its sleeting down. It may not be 30 miles away, so we'd better go just to be sure. Theres some snow in the back yard, and its freezing.
> 
> Ive had a great time girls. Thanks purple and londy. See you in Blackpool, (if not before!!!!!) (dreams)


So pleased you had a good time with the girls. It sounds very cold up there, wear your thermals if you go out. It's cold down here too. We are staying in & having the baby while his big bro goes to watch the fireworks with his mum & dad. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> It flowed and gone xxx


Hope you had a good journey home.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Change of palns girls....We have called the firework display off. Its pouring with rain and very windy. Instead we are all going to DS's for hotdogs and onions in the kitchen...yay...Grandma ann and grandad keith are as relieved as we are.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do any of you think I may have possibly knitted too much cowl??! Oh how we laughed - not!!!


that's always been your trouble. You never know when to stop.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Look, I made a cowl for the sofa!! :sm10: :sm09:


very snazzy!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> The train has just left York and we are on our way home. Had a great time. Xx


Do you break out the wine on the way home as well? I must learn all these things ready for Blackpool. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Change of palns girls....We have called the firework display off. Its pouring with rain and very windy. Instead we are all going to DS's for hotdogs and onions in the kitchen...yay...Grandma ann and grandad keith are as relieved as we are.


Not had snow here but it is freezing cold and windy. The sky is clear so it could get very cold tonight. Definitely a stay in night. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Change of palns girls....We have called the firework display off. Its pouring with rain and very windy. Instead we are all going to DS's for hotdogs and onions in the kitchen...yay...Grandma ann and grandad keith are as relieved as we are.


I bet they are, why did Guy Fawkes have to do his thing in November??!! Do you remember we had lunch in the pub where he was supposed to have been born?!! We ate our lunch in the dark!! Your own bed tonight?! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you break out the wine on the way home as well? I must learn all these things ready for Blackpool. xxx


Yes, it relieves the boredom of the train journey, that's our excuse anyway! We usually take a little bottle and a glass with us to keep our spirits up!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not had snow here but it is freezing cold and windy. The sky is clear so it could get very cold tonight. Definitely a stay in night. xxx


Yep, you stay by the fire love and put a hot brick in your bed!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yep, you stay by the fire love and put a hot brick in your bed!!! xxx


Am doing although won't need a brick in the bed the house is lovely and warm. Glad you back safely, reading about the fun you had makes me want Blackpool come quicker. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I was back home by 5.40. Changed into my pjs and ordered a Chinese take away. Now having a cup of coffee and showing Mr P my purchases from the craft shops in Harrogate. 

Thanks Susan and June for a lovely few days. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I was back home by 5.40. Changed into my pjs and ordered a Chinese take away. Now having a cup of coffee and showing Mr P my purchases from the craft shops in Harrogate.
> 
> Thanks Susan and June for a lovely few days. Xx


Are we going to see your purchases? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Are we going to see your purchases? xxxx


I will take some photos. Probably tomorrow xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I will take some photos. Probably tomorrow xx


Great, I'm only being nosy, I learnt it from June. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was back home by 5.40. Changed into my pjs and ordered a Chinese take away. Now having a cup of coffee and showing Mr P my purchases from the craft shops in Harrogate.
> 
> Thanks Susan and June for a lovely few days. Xx


Glad you're all safely home! It sounds like such a lovely time! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do any of you think I may have possibly knitted too much cowl??! Oh how we laughed - not!!!


No...not at all looks perfect :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Glad you all made it home safe and sorry it is so cold!

Today is our anniversary 28 years and it was 63F today, we spent the day reorganizing the kitchen and its official I will never find any thing again! We did steal a couple of hours to ourselves and went to dinner, and bought the rest of the paint for the cabinets!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Keep reading then Polly.
> Hopefully things will get easier soon.


That's my hope! You all have such interesting times and make lovely pieces. I enjoy your posts.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm actually on line...and hopefully from tomorrow I should be on line at home....I'm in a really cosy bed in York and have had a great night. Just sitting, knitting, chatting and eating. We were in our pjs at 5.30 ish. I'm having a great time. I've got a lot of pages to catch up on, so I'm going to settle down and catch up. I've missed you all so much.


Sounds like a fun time....I'm glad you are back.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Us in our apartment in our pj's! Xxx


What a lovely photo! Joy just popped out of the screen to me. So glad you are so happy!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Glad you all made it home safe and sorry it is so cold!
> 
> Today is our anniversary 28 years and it was 63F today, we spent the day reorganizing the kitchen and its official I will never find any thing again! We did steal a couple of hours to ourselves and went to dinner, and bought the rest of the paint for the cabinets!


Happy Anniversary. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Anniversary. Xxxx


And from me, it sounds like the sort of anniversary celebrations we have. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a sunny but very frosty Wales. The lawns are white. Dinner's ready to go in the oven, duck again, we seem to have a thing about duck. My second penguin is finished only need to clothe her now. Have a peaceful Sunday everyone, I intend to. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, its windy cold and pouring down with rain. A knitting day I hope. 

We had a fabulous night last night. We had hotdogs and onions with tomato sauce at DS's and then got some games out. GS1 likes cludo. Grandma A and me havent a clue what we are doing so they pair us off together. This does nothing for the game but gives everyone a good laugh. We laughed most of the evening and came home about 10pm. What a lovely way to end a lovely week. 

Im glad we werent at York in this weather. its terrible.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, it relieves the boredom of the train journey, that's our excuse anyway! We usually take a little bottle and a glass with us to keep our spirits up!! :sm24: :sm24:


you need cheering up when you're travelling with friends?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No...not at all looks perfect :sm16: :sm09:


for a giraffe...hahaha.. /you really had to see the expression on londy'd face. boy did we laugh.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Great, I'm only being nosy, I learnt it from June. xxx


Yeah, that's where I got it from!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Glad you all made it home safe and sorry it is so cold!
> 
> Today is our anniversary 28 years and it was 63F today, we spent the day reorganizing the kitchen and its official I will never find any thing again! We did steal a couple of hours to ourselves and went to dinner, and bought the rest of the paint for the cabinets!


Happy anniversary lisa...have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Anniversary. Xxxx


and from me. It does sound like a typical anniversary day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, its windy cold and pouring down with rain. A knitting day I hope.
> 
> We had a fabulous night last night. We had hotdogs and onions with tomato sauce at DS's and then got some games out. GS1 likes cludo. Grandma A and me havent a clue what we are doing so they pair us off together. This does nothing for the game but gives everyone a good laugh. We laughed most of the evening and came home about 10pm. What a lovely way to end a lovely week.
> 
> Im glad we werent at York in this weather. its terrible.


I agree. I'm glad you picked the right few days for the trip, though you would just have stayed in and had fun.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Too bad write-in votes are thrown out as "spoiled".


How many votes were disgarded, and are those voters allowed to redo their vote?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Glad you all made it home safe and sorry it is so cold!
> 
> Today is our anniversary 28 years and it was 63F today, we spent the day reorganizing the kitchen and its official I will never find any thing again! We did steal a couple of hours to ourselves and went to dinner, and bought the rest of the paint for the cabinets!


What a romantic day, but I'm sure it made you very happy. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all! Bright, sunny & cold here today. I'm just watching Teletubbies with Baby F, his big bro has gone to the cinema with daddy. F is so cute now, walking everywhere with his gorgeous smile. Nothing planned for today except a mountain of ironing which keeps calling me, but I'm listening. Bye for now. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, its windy cold and pouring down with rain. A knitting day I hope.
> 
> We had a fabulous night last night. We had hotdogs and onions with tomato sauce at DS's and then got some games out. GS1 likes cludo. Grandma A and me havent a clue what we are doing so they pair us off together. This does nothing for the game but gives everyone a good laugh. We laughed most of the evening and came home about 10pm. What a lovely way to end a lovely week.
> 
> Im glad we werent at York in this weather. its terrible.


Good morning from sunny Surrey, but a cold wind and frost overnight.

Glad you have a lovely time with the family and you weren't out in the cold and got to sleep in your own bed. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> for a giraffe...hahaha.. /you really had to see the expression on londy'd face. boy did we laugh.


I think we laughed most of the time we were there. Susan was the one that did anything productive, she finished a lovely baby blanket. I just managed a few crochet motifs, started a crochet shawl and then undid it and it took longer to do as it had mohair in it, but I now know where I went wrong!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> you need cheering up when you're travelling with friends?


She is always cheerym just needs to keep the 'spirit' level up. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all! Bright, sunny & cold here today. I'm just watching Teletubbies with Baby F, his big bro has gone to the cinema with daddy. F is so cute now, walking everywhere with his gorgeous smile. Nothing planned for today except a mountain of ironing which keeps calling me, but I'm listening. Bye for now. Xx


You can't possibly iron with baby F there, he needs playing with. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I've put my washing on and now I am going to play with my purchases from York, but I promise to take a photo of them first. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all! Bright, sunny & cold here today. I'm just watching Teletubbies with Baby F, his big bro has gone to the cinema with daddy. F is so cute now, walking everywhere with his gorgeous smile. Nothing planned for today except a mountain of ironing which keeps calling me, but I'm listening. Bye for now. Xx


I'm ignoring mine. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was back home by 5.40. Changed into my pjs and ordered a Chinese take away. Now having a cup of coffee and showing Mr P my purchases from the craft shops in Harrogate.
> 
> Thanks Susan and June for a lovely few days. Xx


Not at all, thank _you_ for organising it and Susan and yourself for, as usual, being great company, love ya!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Am doing although won't need a brick in the bed the house is lovely and warm. Glad you back safely, reading about the fun you had makes me want Blackpool come quicker. xxxx


Glad you're nice and warm has turned a lot colder down here but I'm off to my lovely cosy sewing room shortly!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Great, I'm only being nosy, I learnt it from June. xxx


Well, if you don't ask, you don't get!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Glad you all made it home safe and sorry it is so cold!
> 
> Today is our anniversary 28 years and it was 63F today, we spent the day reorganizing the kitchen and its official I will never find any thing again! We did steal a couple of hours to ourselves and went to dinner, and bought the rest of the paint for the cabinets!


A spruced up kitchen, what a great way to mark your anniversary! Many congrats and I wish you both many more to come!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but very frosty Wales. The lawns are white. Dinner's ready to go in the oven, duck again, we seem to have a thing about duck. My second penguin is finished only need to clothe her now. Have a peaceful Sunday everyone, I intend to. xxxx


Have you thought about penguin as a change from duck? Just sayin'......... :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, its windy cold and pouring down with rain. A knitting day I hope.
> 
> We had a fabulous night last night. We had hotdogs and onions with tomato sauce at DS's and then got some games out. GS1 likes cludo. Grandma A and me havent a clue what we are doing so they pair us off together. This does nothing for the game but gives everyone a good laugh. We laughed most of the evening and came home about 10pm. What a lovely way to end a lovely week.
> 
> Im glad we werent at York in this weather. its terrible.


Yes, we were actually very lucky with the weather up there! Glad you had a nice evening, bet you slept well in your own bed!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> you need cheering up when you're travelling with friends?


That _was_ said a little tongue in cheek dear!!! How are you after your trauma? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yeah, that's where I got it from!


Cheers girls!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm ignoring mine. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


Me too, not like the old days when shirts etc. needed ironing for work and school the next day!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That _was_ said a little tongue in cheek dear!!! How are you after your trauma? xxx


still suffering, unfortunately. My left knee is so bruised and swollen that I cannot completely bend it. I've been using a few swear words too. So stupid.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> still suffering, unfortunately. My left knee is so bruised and swollen that I cannot completely bend it. I've been using a few swear words too. So stupid.


Alternate ice and heat may help, also arnica cream and rest. A glass of three of wine and lots of healing hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My shopping from York...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My shopping from York...


all cleverly matched. You really are a genius.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> still suffering, unfortunately. My left knee is so bruised and swollen that I cannot completely bend it. I've been using a few swear words too. So stupid.


I know you will hate it but rest up and knit! Heal soon! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Have you thought about penguin as a change from duck? Just sayin'......... :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Have you got a recipe? xxxx :sm15: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Cheers girls!! xxx


We love ya really. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> My shopping from York...


Ooooh nice, there looks a lot of ideas buzzing round in all that. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> all cleverly matched. You really are a genius.


Thank you xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooooh nice, there looks a lot of ideas buzzing round in all that. xxx


Oooooooh, there are xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know you will hate it but rest up and knit! Heal soon! Xxxx


I still can not do much knitting, as I fell on my left hand and that's swollen as well!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Right, I'm off to the Poppy shop to hold the fort for a while then bring DH home.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Glad you all made it home safe and sorry it is so cold!
> 
> Today is our anniversary 28 years and it was 63F today, we spent the day reorganizing the kitchen and its official I will never find any thing again! We did steal a couple of hours to ourselves and went to dinner, and bought the rest of the paint for the cabinets!


Congratulations and Happy Anniversary to you and your DH, Lisa. That's the way we tend to spend our anniversaries, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me too, not like the old days when shirts etc. needed ironing for work and school the next day!!!


When I was working, I used to iron whatever I was wearing each day, so every weekday morning. I rarely iron anything now. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My shopping from York...


Great buys, Purple! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The weather is not get any better. I think we may go out for tea and cake. Then I might empty my case.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you got a recipe? xxxx :sm15: :sm09:


I hear they are delicious dipped in chocolate!! :sm16: :sm10: :sm10: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooooh nice, there looks a lot of ideas buzzing round in all that. xxx


I got two lots of Sirdar Aran - more cowls - and some felt for Charlotte's Advent calendar, saving up for Blackpool!! Xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I got two lots of Sirdar Aran - more cowls - and some felt for Charlotte's Advent calendar, saving up for Blackpool!! Xxx


 :sm16: Are you going to use both lots to make 1 cowl?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> You can't possibly iron with baby F there, he needs playing with. xx


I know that's why I'm keeping him here, he is full of cold so needs lots of cuddles


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I still can not do much knitting, as I fell on my left hand and that's swollen as well!


That's terrible, hope it feels better soon. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> My shopping from York...


That looks great, love the ribbons!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> :sm16: Are you going to use both lots to make 1 cowl?


Haha, yes. I want to make one long enough to go round all of us - without anyone having to leave home!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I know that's why I'm keeping him here, he is full of cold so needs lots of cuddles


Ooh, don't you go catching it, although I suspect that advice came too late!! :sm14: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I hear they are delicious dipped in chocolate!! :sm16: :sm10: :sm10: xxx


Feathers on or off. The chocolate would stick better with feathers on but a bit awkward to eat. Literally spitting feathers. xxx :sm12: :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I got two lots of Sirdar Aran - more cowls - and some felt for Charlotte's Advent calendar, saving up for Blackpool!! Xxx


Sofa cowls or human cowls? xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> :sm16: Are you going to use both lots to make 1 cowl?


We're thinking along the same lines. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> :sm16: Are you going to use both lots to make 1 cowl?


Heehee????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Glass of wine time. Just saying????????????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, been for tea and chocolate cake. mmmm... Now settled down next to the radiator with my feet up. Its still pouring with rain. May start a hat for a little girl called Maisie, she is 5 and because I knitted her baby a cardigan I have to knit her something too. She's a lovely child.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, its windy cold and pouring down with rain. A knitting day I hope.
> 
> We had a fabulous night last night. We had hotdogs and onions with tomato sauce at DS's and then got some games out. GS1 likes cludo. Grandma A and me havent a clue what we are doing so they pair us off together. This does nothing for the game but gives everyone a good laugh. We laughed most of the evening and came home about 10pm. What a lovely way to end a lovely week.
> 
> Im glad we werent at York in this weather. its terrible.


That all sounds lovely :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and from me. It does sound like a typical anniversary day.


And from me too


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My shopping from York...


Nice...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Feathers on or off. The chocolate would stick better with feathers on but a bit awkward to eat. Literally spitting feathers. xxx :sm12: :sm23: :sm09:


Hopefully the feathers might neutralise the fishy taste so I'd leave them on!! You're as bonkers as I am!! ???? ???? xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, been for tea and chocolate cake. mmmm... Now settled down next to the radiator with my feet up. Its still pouring with rain. May start a hat for a little girl called Maisie, she is 5 and because I knitted her baby a cardigan I have to knit her something too. She's a lovely child.


Aww that's nice. The blanket you finished in York, is that the one you were working on when we met up?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sofa cowls or human cowls? xxx :sm15: :sm15:


Can't get anybody to pay me for sofa cowls!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hopefully the feathers might neutralise the fishy taste so I'd leave them on!! You're as bonkers as I am!! ???? ???? xxx


Loving this conversation. Personally I like to take the wrapper off and dunk in coffee. Mine come ready covered in chocolate :sm08:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can't get anybody to pay me for sofa cowls!! ???? Xxxx


Just rename them anti macasas . Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glass of wine time. Just saying????????????????????????????????


Yep, won't be far behind you! Cheers to you all!! ???????????????????????????????????? whoops, losing the plot again!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's a link I found on KP earlier. I thought I would share, free postage for those of us in the uk

http://thebeadandbuttonbox.com


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just rename them anti macasas . Xx


That's some big anti macasa :sm11:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I see the Brits have been having fun!!!! Way to go!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Aww that's nice. The blanket you finished in York, is that the one you were working on when we met up?


Yes it was but I havernt finished it. Ive got to knit the sides on, then its done. Theres no rush, I need a boy baby!!!!

Thankyou once again rebecca for the wonderful prezzy you sent me. You are so kind. Any time you are up here, we can get up to mischeif agin? Thats a date.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Glass of wine time. Just saying????????????????????????????????


Late today. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hopefully the feathers might neutralise the fishy taste so I'd leave them on!! You're as bonkers as I am!! ???? ???? xxx


Yep. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Loving this conversation. Personally I like to take the wrapper off and dunk in coffee. Mine come ready covered in chocolate :sm08:


Ah but we're talking penguins, not chocolate biscuit penguins. xxx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yep, won't be far behind you! Cheers to you all!! ???????????????????????????????????? whoops, losing the plot again!!


And that's before the wine. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Here's a link I found on KP earlier. I thought I would share, free postage for those of us in the uk
> 
> http://thebeadandbuttonbox.com


They look very reasonable as well. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> I see the Brits have been having fun!!!! Way to go!


We're being very silly actually. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm15: :sm15: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's some big anti macasa :sm11:


Yes xx×????????????????x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> I see the Brits have been having fun!!!! Way to go!


We did. Were your ears burning cos we were talking about you. All nice though xx????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Late today. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


Busy on my sewing machine earlier x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We're being very silly actually. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm15: :sm15: :sm16:


I didn't notice ????x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a link I found on KP earlier. I thought I would share, free postage for those of us in the uk
> 
> http://thebeadandbuttonbox.com


Thank you dear, there's some lovely things on there!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's some big anti macasa :sm11:


Actually, now you've said that, I could make one to protect the back of my sofa at home!!! :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yes it was but I havernt finished it. Ive got to knit the sides on, then its done. Theres no rush, I need a boy baby!!!!
> 
> Thankyou once again rebecca for the wonderful prezzy you sent me. You are so kind. Any time you are up here, we can get up to mischeif agin? Thats a date.


It is a beautiful blanket that Susan has knitted, it's got little boats on it and is in the most beautiful shade of blue!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah but we're talking penguins, not chocolate biscuit penguins. xxx :sm09:


Speak for yourself!!! xxx :sm06:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We're being very silly actually. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm15: :sm15: :sm16:


No change there then!! xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

This is Charlotte's Advent calendar so far, taking a bit longer than I expected but still hope to have it in NZ in time!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is Charlotte's Advent calendar so far, taking a bit longer than I expected but still hope to have it in NZ in time!


beautiful love.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> beautiful love.


Thanks dear, it's coming along but lots to do before it's ready!! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> beautiful love.


I second that :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yes it was but I havernt finished it. Ive got to knit the sides on, then its done. Theres no rush, I need a boy baby!!!!
> 
> Thankyou once again rebecca for the wonderful prezzy you sent me. You are so kind. Any time you are up here, we can get up to mischeif agin? Thats a date.


Would love to :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, it's coming along but lots to do before it's ready!! xxx


Lovely, you are clever, only 12 more to go. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely, you are clever, only 12 more to go. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


Well, I have 12 more motifs in the set but I always thought you only went up to Christmas Eve, am I wrong?!!! xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> We're being very silly actually. xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm15: :sm15: :sm16:


Do you see a "Carry On Knitting" movie in all this !!! Just think of the potential...lamping and all haha!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> We did. Were your ears burning cos we were talking about you. All nice though xx????


Why yes they were! All the way from over here... I think we had a "connection" while I was sipping my vino! :sm02: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well, I have 12 more motifs in the set but I always thought you only went up to Christmas Eve, am I wrong?!!! xxx


I think you have one special one for Christmas Day. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Do you see a "Carry On Knitting" movie in all this !!! Just think of the potential...lamping and all haha!


Hey now that's an idea. xxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Heaven's to betsy it"s actually sunny out today! Cool nights but no frost yet. All the porch flowers are still blooming like mad. I've been cleaning up my stash up, half for weaving the rest for knitting. I need to have a fire set under me, I just can't pick up my needles for some reason. It would give my poor arm a rest from chopping kindling...one can never have enough kindling but it's so fiddly! DH is all set up with his popcorn watching the finals of the Dart World Series. Hoping his mohawk champion Peter Wright will be the winner. I'm going to go make something with dumplings for dinner. Have a great day girls. xoxo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, don't you go catching it, although I suspect that advice came too late!! :sm14: xxx


Yep!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Feathers on or off. The chocolate would stick better with feathers on but a bit awkward to eat. Literally spitting feathers. xxx :sm12: :sm23: :sm09:


They'd get in your teeth too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Here's a link I found on KP earlier. I thought I would share, free postage for those of us in the uk
> 
> http://thebeadandbuttonbox.com


That looks very interesting. I need to get some for my DD, SHE LOVES BUTTONS !


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think you have one special one for Christmas Day. xxxx


I only ever put on 24


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> I only ever put on 24


I never had one so only going on what I remember when I saw them. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is Charlotte's Advent calendar so far, taking a bit longer than I expected but still hope to have it in NZ in time!


That's looking good, Londy! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Loving this conversation. Personally I like to take the wrapper off and dunk in coffee. Mine come ready covered in chocolate :sm08:


Have you tried biting off two diagonally opposite corners and using your Penguin like a straw to slurp up your coffee? Messy but yummy!!! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is Charlotte's Advent calendar so far, taking a bit longer than I expected but still hope to have it in NZ in time!


Lovely motifs xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think you have one special one for Christmas Day. xxxx


Oh, ok thanks, I'll have to find something extra special to go in it!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have you tried biting off two diagonally opposite corners and using your Penguin like a straw to slurp up your coffee? Messy but yummy!!! Xx


Only you could think of that. ????????????????????xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Heaven's to betsy it"s actually sunny out today! Cool nights but no frost yet. All the porch flowers are still blooming like mad. I've been cleaning up my stash up, half for weaving the rest for knitting. I need to have a fire set under me, I just can't pick up my needles for some reason. It would give my poor arm a rest from chopping kindling...one can never have enough kindling but it's so fiddly! DH is all set up with his popcorn watching the finals of the Dart World Series. Hoping his mohawk champion Peter Wright will be the winner. I'm going to go make something with dumplings for dinner. Have a great day girls. xoxo


I made dumplings with beef stew for dinner, it was lovely and warming! Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Only you could think of that. ????????????????????xxxxx


No, you ask Judi, it's what they do with Tim Tams in Oz!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Off to bed now, nighty - night! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Why yes they were! All the way from over here... I think we had a "connection" while I was sipping my vino! :sm02: :sm09: :sm09:


That's good. Glad we had the "connection". Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Off to bed now, nighty - night! Xxxx


Night night. Enjoy your zumba in the morning. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Off to bed now, nighty - night! Xxxx


Night night. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And from me, it sounds like the sort of anniversary celebrations we have. :sm09: :sm09:


Nothing says romantic like reorganizing the kitchen :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> for a giraffe...hahaha.. /you really had to see the expression on londy'd face. boy did we laugh.


I can imagine I take it there was talking while she was counting?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> What a romantic day, but I'm sure it made you very happy. Congratulations to you both.


Oh yeah romance was flying....hehehe....it would have been better if he had told me he wasn't feeling well he had to have a tooth cut out on Friday.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Nothing says romantic like reorganizing the kitchen :sm09: :sm09:


Just the sort of thing we would end up doing with the added extra that I would cook dinner as well. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I can imagine I take it there was talking while she was counting?


Don't forget the drinking. :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My shopping from York...


Nice what does it all want to be?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I can imagine I take it there was talking while she was counting?


She did the counting at home before we startedxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just finished making this for my friends grandson...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished making this for my friends grandson...


Cute but naked xxx :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Cute but naked xxx :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm09:


He's a bare bear, but I am making him a pair of shorts. Night night. Chaòs here tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Feathers on or off. The chocolate would stick better with feathers on but a bit awkward to eat. Literally spitting feathers. xxx :sm12: :sm23: :sm09:


You can buy them ready covered in chocolate from supermarkets .they are in the biscuit aisle.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks everyone for all the comments on the bag .. food for the soul ????


We like to keep the Souls, of our beautiful friends, well fed - a starving soul is not good for anyone!!!

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

And a good Soul loves good music and lovely flowers. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You are a democracy: Can't you get together nd have a rebellion - everyone write 'none of the above'.


I don't think it would work like that in USA! I can't get my head around the American political process, but it would really be interesting to see the entire American population rebelling against the final two candidates for the Presidency {for the next 1 (or 2) terms of service} of their country! The President is supposed to be voted in by the people, for the people and of the people! From what I can make out of this election .... it seems to be whichever one gets the votes for the best one, out of a pair who are not the optimal choice of anyone.

It was bad enough voting in the election here, but I am * deleriously happy* that I do not have to vote in the American election, although at a cursory glance, it looks deceptively simple! ????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished making this for my friends grandson...


That is adorable. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> the sun is shining but I'm indoors working. I got up VERY late today.
> We are off to the theatre again tonight, here in Worthing; a play called 'Rehearsal for Murder'. Should be fun.


We have grey skies, for as far as the eye can see here; but the temperature at the moment is 28°C, and is expected to be 32°C later in the day, with a chance of rain. Not that we haven't already had out 3 times our annual rainfall in September, or October, I really don't mind if we get more rain! I just love the smell that we get, immediately prior to a decent amount of rain. ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Absolutely, it's just a Canvas bag ,, the image came pre printed on both sides.
> I only intend to do the one side, but when I got started I kind of wanted to see where I could go with it. ... so I'm just playing around doing whatever pops in my head lol. ... I'm having fun though DH had to make me take breaks, I hey caught up and time goes whooshing by ...... and then I notice the pain, but we all have pain so I just deal and move on ever forward ????????????????


That is a very good response to the occurrence of pain, unless of course, that pain is associated to an injury that eeds some sort of treatment. I have found (from those I have met during my years as a Nurse) that those who push through their pains, and do activities which are easily accomplished, depending on where, and why, the pain is experienced; often recover far more quickly than those who revel in their pn, and don't attempt to try any activity. Of course there are some pain inducing conditions that require strict rest, to ensure that the condition will eventially be cured! Enough waffling (or verbal wandering), I am not going to re-read it, there might be a laugh in there. Or perhaps it might make total sense, to everyone except me! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. Very grey today. At the moment we have the baby who is going between us scrounging breakfast, he is a real ' pickle ' & walking everywhere now. We are looking forward to celebrating his first birthday at the weekend. This afternoon we are all going to see my other GS who had his birthday yesterday. Hope you all have a good day.


This is very late, but happy birthday to both boys. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am really having a hard time getting the pain in my left leg to go away it's strange but if I drink lots of water it eases up some!
> 
> Thank you little O for the message!
> 
> ...


That could mean that you are experiencing some dehydration; or it might mean that your body needs some of what you usually drink through the day, to be replaced with additional water! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Us in our apartment in our pj's! Xxx


Such a wonderful photo, did you empty the shops oF yarn, and other such goodies? ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> 4 ladies in York


One of you might have to make a "mini me" of me, then I can join you on your get togethers! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you a million healing hugs xx


Ditto from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, you ask Judi, it's what they do with Tim Tams in Oz!!! Xxxx


I think they call it a Tim Tam Slam


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Don't take any notice, just pour out another one & think of me in miserable Charlton, my dear H is upgrading his iPad, all he keeps doing is shouting at it & making the phone ring. They send a code via the phone. He never told ME he was doing it & I deleted the call! Now it's all my fault. He's got a right strop on him!! Think I'll go find a drink, do my knitting & pretend I'm in York! Xxx


DIDN'T it just go to the "deleted" file, or he could have just requested it be sent again!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I never had one so only going on what I remember when I saw them. xxx


I have a gingerbread house that has 25 doors the Christmas door is the biggest.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished making this for my friends grandson...


How cute!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well all the cabinets are painted now and I keep blowing paint out my nose, I have a feeling I will be sick tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny and windy Surrey. Not as cold as yesterday, but there are load of leaves blown down in the garden, all from the neighbours trees! Creative Chaos here this morning so I had better get myself sort of organized.

Happy Monday to everyone, catch you later. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's a deal!!!! :sm24: xxxooo


I'm there!!! ????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> You can buy them ready covered in chocolate from supermarkets .they are in the biscuit aisle.


Yes but doesn't quite go with my idea of a Sunday dinner. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I thought of "Purple Rain."


I don't think one would get away with that one, Prince brought out a song called that, so don't know if that would affect the possibility of having it as the name of a shop! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It was my turn to make the tea this morning, but I slept through it!, once again our Londy came to the rescue. This break is going over far too fast.


I don't think it matters how long a break is, they always finish far too quickly! ????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I think they call it a Tim Tam Slam


Quite right, thanks for remembering that for me!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> OK, don't know what happened there. I tried to put on a picture of the store.
> We had a good time there.


The picture is there, it is a wonderful shop, wish we had one here! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a sunny Wales, well I think it will be when the sun climbs over the hill. DH is taking his eye to the doc's this morning as it is still very bloodshot, not until 12 which completely messes up dinner time but at least he can be seen today. Second penguin is finished and third and last one started so will probably be doing that today unless we are on an emergency trip to the hospital. See you all later have fun with your day. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What a handsome bare bear. I love his face. I cannot make a face, I envy your talent.


PurpleFi said:


> Just finished making this for my friends grandson...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> She was the mother of 4 young children, who took her breakfast on Mothers' Day, and couldn't wake her up. I hope sincerely for their sake that it is pure coincidence. All they could think to do was come for DH and I. He went up and discovered she was dead and the boyfriend was distraught.


Was the boyfriend still there, or had he left the night before (the original pair)?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hoping hubby's eye is just being difficult and does not need further treatment. Waiting patiently for pictures of the penguins.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, well I think it will be when the sun climbs over the hill. DH is taking his eye to the doc's this morning as it is still very bloodshot, not until 12 which completely messes up dinner time but at least he can be seen today. Second penguin is finished and third and last one started so will probably be doing that today unless we are on an emergency trip to the hospital. See you all later have fun with your day. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do any of you think I may have possibly knitted too much cowl??! Oh how we laughed - not!!!


You could donate it to a very cold elephant, or if it doesn't fit the elephant, a smaller animal from a hotter climate! ????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good morning girls. its wet here. Its s and b today. Im going to start a hat for maisie.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all. It was raining when I got up but now the sky is blue. DH had his cataract done and came home looking as though he had done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson. He had a different surgeon this time and arrived wearing a perspex eye cover with about 8 inches of tape each side and one very bloodshot eye, he has to wear it in bed for a week. It doesn't look much better this morning so will have to keep an eye (sorry) on it. He can't do any heavy lifting for a week so I am on log fetching duty. I have shifted these logs so many times I'm beginning to know them personally. I should go off now and do the ironing but ............ See you later when you are all up, Judi has usually been on by now but haven't seen her for a couple of days, hope all is OK. xxx


Hi Barny, everything is going well here; I have just been exhausted, and sleeping a lot. I have caught up with myself a bit now, and am able to stay awake, for longer than an hour; so now I am doing a very long catchup, which might take a few days.

I hope your husband's eye is much better, when he can remove the patch. I have looked after many people, after they have had cateracts replaced; but I have never seen anyone who was left looking like they had done 10 rounds with Mike Tysoe. The surgeon must have been a bit rough, or thought he was doing something else, other than the cateract! I do feel a bit sorry for your husband, it must be quite uncomfortable for him. I don't quite understand how the surgeon manage to cause those effects from that particular surgical procedure! ????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished making this for my friends grandson...


hes lovely. rude with no clothes on... :sm12:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I bet they are, why did Guy Fawkes have to do his thing in November??!! Do you remember we had lunch in the pub where he was supposed to have been born?!! We ate our lunch in the dark!! Your own bed tonight?! xxxxx


Because back in those days, it was far too cold for the people to go out, so the should have been no-one around to scuttle his plans .......... and that was the date that the Parliament met! So that meant that it was cold when he was stopped; therefore it would have been perfect weather for a huge punishment bonfire! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Anniversary. Xxxx


What she said! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping hubby's eye is just being difficult and does not need further treatment. Waiting patiently for pictures of the penguins.


Will post a picture when they are all done. xxx 
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My shopping from York...


Now that looks like it is specially picked for a specific project!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Hi Barny, everything is going well here; I have just been exhausted, and sleeping a lot. I have caught up with myself a bit now, and am able to stay awake, for longer than an hour; so now I am doing a very long catchup, which might take a few days.
> 
> I hope your husband's eye is much better, when he can remove the patch. I have looked after many people, after they have had cateracts replaced; but I have never seen anyone who was left looking like they had done 10 rounds with Mike Tysoe. The surgeon must have been a bit rough, or thought he was doing something else, other than the cateract! I do feel a bit sorry for your husband, it must be quite uncomfortable for him. I don't quite understand how the surgeon manage to cause those effects from that particular surgical procedure! ????????


Hopefully all will be OK, we've both had cataracts done in both eyes but this time he had a different surgeon which might have made a difference but none of the others looked so bloodshot. He can, at least see better out of it than before, just need reassurance that it is OK. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yes it was but I havernt finished it. Ive got to knit the sides on, then its done. Theres no rush, I need a boy baby!!!!
> 
> Thankyou once again rebecca for the wonderful prezzy you sent me. You are so kind. Any time you are up here, we can get up to mischeif agin? Thats a date.


There are 2 new boy babies over here ....... but look for one closer to you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is Charlotte's Advent calendar so far, taking a bit longer than I expected but still hope to have it in NZ in time!


That is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have you tried biting off two diagonally opposite corners and using your Penguin like a straw to slurp up your coffee? Messy but yummy!!! Xx


Or substitute the coffee with your favourite liqueur - that is even better ....... or so I am told anyway! ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, you ask Judi, it's what they do with Tim Tams in Oz!!! Xxxx


That is absolutely correct ....... I am the culprit this time ????????????????????????????????
Next time any of you buy Tim Tams, give this a try, it is delicious - there should be an emoji, specifically for this! ☕????☕???? or ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished making this for my friends grandson...


Very cute, will you dress it as well?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I think they call it a Tim Tam Slam


That is as good a name as any! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully all will be OK, we've both had cataracts done in both eyes but this time he had a different surgeon which might have made a difference but none of the others looked so bloodshot. He can, at least see better out of it than before, just need reassurance that it is OK. xxx


It is great that he can see much better, and the news from the doctor is reassuring, and everything begins to improve, with your DH's eye! Has he been experiencing any pain, in the eye that was operated on, or is the blood in the white of his eye the only problem?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

OK, I am now going to watch tv, and do some knitting! Have a good day, everyone! 
That is absolutely correct ....... I am the culprit this time ???????????????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:23 am EST and 0'C (32'F). The time shifted over the weekend, and I'm on late shift.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully all will be OK, we've both had cataracts done in both eyes but this time he had a different surgeon which might have made a difference but none of the others looked so bloodshot. He can, at least see better out of it than before, just need reassurance that it is OK. xxx


I hope he is looking better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Because back in those days, it was far too cold for the people to go out, so the should have been no-one around to scuttle his plans .......... and that was the date that the Parliament met! So that meant that it was cold when he was stopped; therefore it would have been perfect weather for a huge punishment bonfire! ????????????????????


Someone was shooting off fireworks in the park. They must have had mittens on.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. its wet here. Its s and b today. Im going to start a hat for maisie.


It's nice to see you back on here again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and windy Surrey. Not as cold as yesterday, but there are load of leaves blown down in the garden, all from the neighbours trees! Creative Chaos here this morning so I had better get myself sort of organized.
> 
> Happy Monday to everyone, catch you later. xxx


Most of our leaves are down now. The ones still up are rusty brown. The neighbours were blowing the leaves into big piles with leaf blowers. The lilac bushes along the edges catch most of them. And I let them sit there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well all the cabinets are painted now and I keep blowing paint out my nose, I have a feeling I will be sick tomorrow.


ooo I won't ask how you got paint up your nose. When we reno'd our kitchen I kept finding paint dots on my skin. It didn't matter how many times I scrubbed I always seemed to miss one or two.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just finished making this for my friends grandson...


Cute bear. I haven't tried making a bear yet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've lost the plot and it's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, well I think it will be when the sun climbs over the hill. DH is taking his eye to the doc's this morning as it is still very bloodshot, not until 12 which completely messes up dinner time but at least he can be seen today. Second penguin is finished and third and last one started so will probably be doing that today unless we are on an emergency trip to the hospital. See you all later have fun with your day. xxx


I hope it goes well for him today. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Most of our leaves are down now. The ones still up are rusty brown. The neighbours were blowing the leaves into big piles with leaf blowers. The lilac bushes along the edges catch most of them. And I let them sit there.


Can't see the point of a leaf blower personally. They are just shifted from one place to another. We have go a leaf sucker so DH hoovers them up and takes them over to our neighbours who composts them. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope it goes well for him today. xxxooo


Well he's back from the doc's and all is OK. He's got a sub-haemotoma which will go gradually. The surgeon must have nicked something. Anyway at least it's nothing to worry about so will just have to wait until it goes. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but doesn't quite go with my idea of a Sunday dinner. xxx :sm09: :sm09:


I hear they're serving it at the Ritz these days, very Gordon Blue!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales, well I think it will be when the sun climbs over the hill. DH is taking his eye to the doc's this morning as it is still very bloodshot, not until 12 which completely messes up dinner time but at least he can be seen today. Second penguin is finished and third and last one started so will probably be doing that today unless we are on an emergency trip to the hospital. See you all later have fun with your day. xxx


Never heard the end of the tale about your eyes and the cataracts, are they ok now? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Or substitute the coffee with your favourite liqueur - that is even better ....... or so I am told anyway! ????????????????????????


Ooooh, yeah!!!! :sm10: :sm15: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well he's back from the doc's and all is OK. He's got a sub-haemotoma which will go gradually. The surgeon must have nicked something. Anyway at least it's nothing to worry about so will just have to wait until it goes. xxx


Good news!! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well he's back from the doc's and all is OK. He's got a sub-haemotoma which will go gradually. The surgeon must have nicked something. Anyway at least it's nothing to worry about so will just have to wait until it goes. xxx


Glad to hear there is nothing to worry about x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny and windy Surrey. Not as cold as yesterday, but there are load of leaves blown down in the garden, all from the neighbours trees! Creative Chaos here this morning so I had better get myself sort of organized.
> 
> Happy Monday to everyone, catch you later. xxx


You mustn't have done play ground duty when you made that decision that today was warmer than yesterday. Two play ground duties AND out-door PE today????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I hear they're serving it at the Ritz these days, very Gordon Blue!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


I knew London was a strange place. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I knew London was a strange place. xxx :sm15: :sm15:


You can talk, you eat seaweed in Wales!!! :sm22: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Never heard the end of the tale about your eyes and the cataracts, are they ok now? xxx


DH had his second one on Friday and all is OK if a little bloody. I am waiting for laser treatment at the end of this month, then hopefully all done with. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> You mustn't have done play ground duty when you made that decision that today was warmer than yesterday. Two play ground duties AND out-door PE today????


Have you thawed out yet? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You can talk, you eat seaweed in Wales!!! :sm22: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


And eels in London. Yuck. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You mustn't have done play ground duty when you made that decision that today was warmer than yesterday. Two play ground duties AND out-door PE today????


What l meant was we didn't have any overnight frost, but by the time l went out after lunch it was cold. Hope you didn't get too chilled. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And eels in London. Yuck. :sm06: :sm06:


I love seaweed and eels ????????xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, Ive been to S and B. The lady with the horse laugh wasnt there, so it was really pleasant. I knit Maisie a hat and Ive started the scarf.

The weather is cold, cold and cold again and its pouring with rain


I twisted my knee on Saturday night and every now and again it gives way and the pain is terrific. Then it goes OK again. 

What have you all been up to?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well he's back from the doc's and all is OK. He's got a sub-haemotoma which will go gradually. The surgeon must have nicked something. Anyway at least it's nothing to worry about so will just have to wait until it goes. xxx


I'm pleased for him. Its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been to knitting group. The cafe staff moved furniture specially for us to give us more room, which was good. 
I did a bit of shopping after, then came home, had dinner and am now relaxing. It's very cold here. My son has gone to tropical world in Berlin for a couple of days. As his friend who I work for is one of the group I'm not working for a couple of evenings so can stay home. 
Glad that the eye problem is not too serious. 
Take care all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> DH had his second one on Friday and all is OK if a little bloody. I am waiting for laser treatment at the end of this month, then hopefully all done with. xxx


Oh, yes, you did say and I forgot, sorry!! Hope DH doesn't cause you any more problems than usual!!!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And eels in London. Yuck. :sm06: :sm06:


I only had jellied eels once, a boyfriend persuaded me to try and I was fine until he told me to watch out for the bones! Eurghhhh!!! xxx :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I love seaweed and eels ????????xx


You leave me speechless and that doesn't happen often!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive been to S and B. The lady with the horse laugh wasnt there, so it was really pleasant. I knit Maisie a hat and Ive started the scarf.
> 
> The weather is cold, cold and cold again and its pouring with rain
> 
> ...


Rest that knee girl and leave of the Lambada until it's better!!! xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Rest that knee girl and leave of the Lambada until it's better!!! xxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


What she said xx


----------

